# Off to War [IC]



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2009)

*Introduction:* Off to War is a campagin open to all willing to play(and for as long as you want to play). Your PC is part of a lord's army off to join other lords in the defense of the Five Kingdoms. This thread (is the IC for Off to War) will be the main campaign while other threads (missions) will be little offshot adventures for the players to participate in.

Joining is easy and check out the threads posted below. It will work out that once I have enough PC's gathered in this thread I will start a mission. They will no longer be able to post in-character in this thread until the mission is
complete. PC's not on a mission may still post in this thread and when ready another mission could be called for.

*XP:* I will not be using the D&D experience rewards guidelines as detailed in the DmG, but will be using my own formula. This formula will not be posted(sorry number crunchers). Experience will be handed out the 1st and 16th of each month, so all you need know is play have fun and the points will come.

*Note:*This world is not only home-brewed but open to all to help fill in. As we get along in the campaign the world will come alive just like it would for the PC's who are out of familiar territory and in the unknown themselves. As things unfold will be posting information about the Five Kingdoms in its' thread.

[sblock=Update]Please use sblocks to hide any out of character talk/questions and rolls you make in this thread please. Also no quoting please as it looks alittle messy and we want a free flowing story here thanks[/sblock]

OTHER THREADS:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/257898-rg-off-war.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/308120-off-war-always-recruiting-occ-year-3-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/258310-five-kingdoms.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-house-rules/258313-off-war-houserules.html

ADVENTURE THREADS:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/258748-search-dark.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/267151-spiders-path.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/272541-battle-harkon-manor.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/292129-key-victory.html


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2009)

The estates of Lord Bairan Doovan (Bear-AN DUE-van), lay far on the western edge of the Five Kingdoms,
in the valley of Pesh. So news of the war against the Treylor Empire was slow in reaching the Keep of the Bear.
Lord Bairan was not slow in the moblization of his men, and along the way he had recuriters go to every farmer,
wayhouse,and keep as he headed east. Adding to his regular troops and volunteers what some like to call the
irregulars. Men and women from all over some not even Peshmen, but merchant guards and some merchants
themselves heeding the High King Haspen's call. You have signed on and been regulated to the irregulars and now
stand among a cluster of small tents, lean-tos, and bedrolls laid about. As you look about for a spot to call
your own a cry raises in the camp "The Bear!, The Bear!", cries out in a hundred men's voices. And there he is
Lord Bairan astride a massive horse and trailed by a dozen or more mounted men, and the white banner with a dark
blue bear running in the wind behind him. He raises a guantleted fist to show the men he is ready to fight to die
for the Five Kingdoms. Just short of the inner camp (that houses Lord Bairan, his followers, and bodyguard) he
draws his horse in making a slow circle inspecting the camp. Soilders flock around him instantly to see what he has
to say. After a small conversation with the man beside him, Lord Bairan takes voice. "Heed me! heed me!, Peshmen nay
countrymen one and all. We are all Five Kingsmen who serve the Great King and serve we shall. The Treylor have
finally turned there eyes to the west and are set to come through the Eastwall Mountains and attack all the Five Kingdoms.
We will march to war and I am sorry a long march it will be." The man beside him says something you cannot hear and Lord
Bairan motions him to silence. "We will be marching across the entire length of the Five Kingdoms to join in the defense
of the Genku Pass. In the months to come we will prepare for battle, grow in number and send the Treylor back to their homes
like whipped dogs!" he continues. "But for now, tonight rest and join your comrades-in-arms in fellowship. For on the morrow
we are OFF to WAR!!" Spurring his horse he gallops off to wild cheers from the camp.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2009)

"Well don't ye stand thar an stare all night!", a voice bellows from behind you. Turning you see the shortest and widest
person you have ever known. He wears a studded jerkin and padded pants all in shades of brown. A nose the size of a
potato dominates his face and a dark beard streaked through with gray lays on his chest down too his stomach. The handle
of a large sword can be seen over one of his shoulders and his metal helm has two long horns on the sides. "Ye best be 
gettin'
sum rest, ye has a long walk on the morrow and the wilds after that." He turns and walks away yelling at anyone who comes
within his sight, before long he has disappeared behind men,tents, and horses.
"Don't mind him, he just doesn't like people who are taller than he is," an old thin man says to you. "Which means he hates
just about everyone I guess." he laughes and bends near a fire to check something in the pot hanging there. "Please join
me I have enough for you and you too. Please," hey gestures to some logs and a camp chair, then bends to grab a bowl to 
start
filling with the stew cooking in the pot.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 1, 2009)

A medium height, overweight man with a warm grin greets the stranger. "Greeting sir. Thank you kindly for your hospitality. My name is Trinham Woods but I answer to Trinham. How are you called sir?" 

Trinham then grabs a bowl, ladles in some stew and sits down on a log.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2009)

*Follan (npc)*

"Greetings to you my large friend. Hungry? Please help yourself." the old man replies easing himself onto a small stool. His dark brown wool robe looks big on his thin frame. He looks over the small group and nods as if to himself. "Manners, manners everyone. I am Follan cook, cobbler, seer, handyman, and herbalist." He smiles back at Trinham. His grin causes a hundred wrinkles to cover his face but they look in place with his chalk white hair. "A pleasure Trinham, and who are you?" he asks, taking a bite of his stew.


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 1, 2009)

*Shinn*

"Haha, my name is Shinn.  My apologies for not speaking sooner."  He laughs as he pushes back his dark hair.  "I have come a river's way and am glad to rest my feet a little.  Thank you for the fine company." He speaks with a slant and a small grin. "I am a warrior from Tan Province.  Pleasure to meet everyone." 
He pauses frequently to stretch and observe the busy campground. His many articles lay behind him and he struggles not to lean on his small spear with anxiety.  Of course, his excitement for adventure is surpassed only by his interest in his new companions.  Had they all come from as far away as himself?

[sblock=check](OOC: knowledge check,12. link)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2009)

[sblock]OOC: As promised Deskjob gets the first roll of the campaign. Roll me a Knowledge(history) check please. And edit the result into your first post.
This is a check to see what you know of Lord Bairan's history.

[sblock=Knowledge(history)]
From stories told to you by your uncles you remember they mentioned the name Bairan Doovan. The subject was gaining wealth and influence through the art of war. Lord Bairan was not born a lord he was a stonecutter's son who left at a young age seeking adventure. Years later he took part in a battle against the earl Bronsk and the High King made him a lord for his courage in battle. He came to the valley of Pesh accompanied by some strange companions, they cleaned out a haunted keep then made it their own. He gained fame later by driving the gnoll tribes who lived in the valley to the north.[/sblock]

EDIT: to Deskjob your roll link said 1d20+1 but I have you at +3 (2 ranks + 1INT) you have it at +2 in RG[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 1, 2009)

Lora was making her way trough the crowded streets of Solemnheim, the town now bursting with cheering children, bands of armed men, and the occasional tavern wench giggling at all the handsome newcomers.

Lord Bairan Doovan's camp and the main army encampment lay a bit to the North of the town's borders, just far enough not to disturb the locals, but close enough for the merchants, taverns and brothels to make good coin off the conscripts and soldiers.

Lora's short stature made her sink in the colourful throng of people dominating the streets, all that could be seen was a shiny black ponytail, bouncing around as she made her way trough, and the handle of a long Galvie, sticking high off the slender girl's back like a mast. 

Lora's face showed determination and lacked any cheer, her pink lips curdled like a rose bud as she flinched every time a man brushed against her body._ "This is disgusting!"_ - she thought, but pushed on nevertheless.

The girl was smart - some would even dub her a genious, although she would always dismiss that as her mother's overzealous promotion of her daughter's skills. Lora would not willingly throw herself in danger once more - she was no longer fourteen.

Soon, the girl found what she was looking for, a piece of yellow parchment nailed to the side of a butcher's shop. Despite the stench of blood and the chopping sound comming from inside, Lora stayed and studyed the script:

"_All ye good folk,

that would join our righteous cause and defend the realm from the incomming invasion, blessed be by our King and Sovereign High King Haspen. Join us at the encampent, north of Greenleaf Glen, and ye shall be rewarded for your service with both honour, riches and adventure!

Signed, 
Lord Bairan Doovan_"

The girl spent several mintues studying the handwriting and the signature, although it was obvious that an adjutant or some other scribe had written this, and the Lord had but only placed his signature at the bottom. It was to be expected, as these were probably scattered trough the province in great number.

Lora looked around and dove in to a nearby inn, sitting in a secluded table in the corner, away from the other patrons. The girl ordered a cup of mead to the sour looking serving wench that attended her table, and then began her attempts at forging the handwriting, making a document that would ensure her safety in the camp. _"I am coming Arthur, you better be there when i arive!"_

[sblock] Forgery: take 10+4 (int) + 8 (seen document) + 4 (seen signature) = 26 how is that? [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2009)

*To ML:*

[sblock=ML]O.k. read the ruling post [URL]http://www.enworld.org/forum/4849753-post244.html [/URL]and let me know in that thread if you still wish to take 20 the document would be considered standard.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 2, 2009)

Trinham nods as Follan and Shinn introduce themselves but keeps on eating and in almost no time at all his bowl is empty.  "This stew is exceptionally tasty, far better than I expected to find in an army camp. You really are a very good cook Follan. Do you think I could trouble you for another bowl."

"As to what I am and where I come from. Well I am a farm boy come failed carpenter. I grew up in the little village of Hazley Bottom, which is about 50 miles west of here, got recruited into the bear's irregulars and trained as a fighter. This stopped once they realised I could cast spells, so I don't really know what I am. A spell casting failed fighter I supposed. This was all said with a huge grin on his face, so you are not sure if he is been completely serious.

[sblock="Moggins"]"At the current time Moggins is trying to stay within a mile of Trinham but outside of the camp. He is enjoying himself chasing rabbits.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 2, 2009)

Once Lora was finished with her forgery, she sprayed sand over the ink and then blew it off. It was a decent enough attempt, even if the girl knew she could do better. In her small fingers lay a signed and sealed letter, saying

_"To any of my subjects and soldiers,

treat the bearer of this letter with utmost respect and aid her by any means necessary, under penalty of severe punishment.

Signed,
__Lord Bairan Doovan"_

One last thing to do before she set out, as night was fast approaching and Lora was reluctant to be caught outside the well light camp. The girl took out a piece of canvas and began drawing her brother's visage with charcoal.

[sblock] Craft: Drawing, take 10 + 4 int +4 base = 18. Can you let me know what i have to reflect in my character sheet as lost materials?

Also, i suggest we use this spoiler block for OOC comments in the IC thread (and rolls as well), as it helps preserve the flow and immersion of IC roleplaying. the code is [ than sblock than ] if you want the block to
[sblock=say something] use [ than sblock=the thng you want then ] [/sblock] finally, close each section off with [ than /sblock than ] [/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 2, 2009)

*Shinn*

"Haha, well Trinham is looks like nothing can hurt your appetite."  Shinn says with a chuckle.  "Not to worry either, my friend, I've never met a spellcaster who didn't have a bright future ahead of him. Many have become high ranking officials and even strategists. Its really quite something."  Shinn rises slowly "Besides, I hear food conjured from magic is really quite good.  Haha."

"Excuse me for one moment brothers.  I need to check on my animal."  He says before he gathers his gear.  It would be gettin' dark soon and Shinn needed to bring the donkey closer to camp.  He found it grazing just off the road leading to town.  "Come on!  I leave ya alone for one second and you wander off.  Did you eat the rope again?  That one wasn't even mine.  Argh, you dumb ox."  He sighed to himself.  "Just do your business _before_ we head back, ok?  Geez..."  Of course, knowing this donkey, it would be awhile before he could stroll back to camp.

He leaned against a nearby tree and was thinking about home.  He missed it.  Shinn paused briefly.  "Huh?"  Was that a cat watching him?  It seemed to disappear as quickly as it came.  "Ugh, never mind." He turned and began watching the drifters returning from town.


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Jul 2, 2009)

Hralfgar straggles in through the darkness into the mass that is the army. He is worn and tired from a long walk, his horse and the larger part of his goods being left behind to help pay his way here. He wears a coat of well cared for scale mail, under it is a dark royal blue tunic trimmed in exquisite gold dragons, fraying from its age. His trousers that are tucked deep into his leather boots are thick black material that hangs loosely. He looks about from inside his metal helmet, its intimidating features drawing attention to him. Slung along his back is a large metal round shield, divided in half by blue and gold with a black dragon flying in circles around the middle. His long golden hair and beard hangs out of the helmet, the silver locks already showing more and more. His longsword, a large and oddly heavy one, is also from a different region, an heirloom with his armor. He wanders about aimlessly, looking for a place to lay his bedroll and heavy blanket. He removes his helmet to see better and cool off under the stars. Afterwards he digs through the remainder of his dried meat, the one sliver, and nuts and washes it down with a swig of hard mead from home. He regrets not bringing his tent, or knives, or dinning ware, or an axe, or tools. Woefully under equipped, he gives up his search to settle down and instead begins to try to barter his mead and gold for an axe, tools, and food.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2009)

Fallon says ladling somemore stew in Trinham's empty bowl, "Here my friend."  He puts the ladle against the pot and continues, "It is really all in the spices you know, even... the blandest meat can taste like it belongs on the king's table."  You believe he was about to say something else but before you can question Fallon a huge bellow erupts from behind the old man.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2009)

*"FALLON!!,FALLON!!"* cries the strange man you encountered earlier that evening. His helm ascrewed and his face red 
from running and yelling, he walks up towards the fire huffing and puffing. "Fallon..(huh) I be..(huh) needin ye..(hoo) 
help," he wheezes. Looking somewhat worried, Fallon rises from his stool and tries to calm him. "Calm Martomum, please just 
be calm. And tell me what it is you need." Taking a deep breath and then letting it out as if he were blowing a warhorn, 
Martomum shakes is head, further misaligning his helm, and making his beard quiver. "I be missin an Outer!" Martomum 
exclaimes in a voice that sounds like the world is ending. "He no be back an' nows be an hour late." he says worry plain on 
his face.


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Jul 3, 2009)

Hralfgar is drawn to the situation stirring, as is the whole camp it seems. He makes his way to wear all the frenzy is coming from and sees the exhausted and gasping man. Quickly, he pulls out his flask of water and passes it to the man. "Here, drink my friend."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 3, 2009)

Trinham is sat on his log eating his second bowl of stew, more slowly this time, when Martomum bursts into the camp. After listening to his tale he says "I know its rude to interrupt other people's conversation but I just have to ask. What exactly is an Outer? Also, is there any way that I can help find it?

[sblock="Moggins"]Hearing a din near him, Moggins goes to see what the commotion is all about. Seeing its only a man trying to lead a reluctant donkey back to the camp, he goes back to the more interesting sport of terrorising rabbits.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2009)

Martomum takes the offered flask and tilts back his head to try and empty it in one pull. "Cough!.. ack..," he sputters spitting out the water. "Ye tryin' ta poison me boy. Ain't naught but water." Matomum takes a seat on Fallon's stool still sputtering and grumbling to himself.

"Now, now my friend I'm dure it was nothing." Fallon says taking the flask and handing it back to Hralfgar. "I don't believe any of this men know you Martomum," he continues.
"Have you even introduced yourself to any of the irregulars in camp? You know they are in your charge as well as the Outriders." Fallon's tone is that of a parent trying to get a point across to a child.

"BAH!!.., irregulars. Bear just.." he stops suddenly and looks to the group. His face taking on a serious look. "Ye all green an did nay no water be poison to a dwarf." He tells them taking a small flask of his own from a pocket.
Fallon snatches the flask on the way to Martomum's lips.

"No , no. You know you have no time for that with a missing Outrider. To answer your question Trinham, the Outriders are a special group of scouts and patrolmen." Fallon tucks the flask in his beltpouch and looks to the dwarf sitting arms folded on the stool."Well, well if you are not going to introduce yourself allow me," he says with a slight bow to the dwarf. "I have, have the pleasure of introducing to you all Martomum Stonebreaker, son of the Eridor dwarves under the mountain Faslaw. Scout and warrior, but most recently quartermaster of Lord Bairan's encampment. Also just this morning so I learned he was put both in charge of the Outriders and Irregulars, interesting?" A smile wrinks his face. 

"And these, these are some of the men you are charged with overseeing Martomum. Trinham Woods, Shinn," Fallon points down towards the warrior and donkey. "And I'm sorry, sorry but I don't know your name sir." He says to the armored, blonde bearded warrior.


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 3, 2009)

*Shinn*

Shinn was still approaching the fire when he saw Fallon's gesture toward him.  "Uh oh," he whispered. "If we're in trouble, then this is all your fault" Shinn muttered at his stubborn mule.  It responded by chewing on his pants.  "Hey! Ugh, keep this up and I'll ask Fallon to make a soup out of you."  The mule just turned and sneezed.

The taskmaster dwarf looked unappieased upon arrival.  Shinn stopped his worried glances when he noticed the bearded warrior stepping out from behind Trinham.  In the dimming light his helm made quite the impression.


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Jul 4, 2009)

"My apologies friend, try this. I have learned of your kind but in tales of my fathers. You may have heard of him, Trotsky Fellhand of Bjorngard, he ventured to the mountains Faslaw many years ago to ask the dwarfs to taste his mead. I believe they liked it, for this is the same my father made." Hralfgard passes him a a bottle of dark honey water, Bjorngard Mead. Turning to Fallon he says, "I am Hralfgar Bjorngard." He goes to offer the dwarf a bite of his dried meat, remembering the last was finished as he reached earshot of the encampment.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 4, 2009)

"Brew of the Fellhand." the dwarf whispers reverently, taking the bottle in both hands with care. "Truly,.."

"And, and you don't need that either, Martomum." the old man says snatching the bottle. "You have, have a missing Outrider remember?" He gives a short bow again to Hralgar, handing him the bottle. "Best, best to keep that till the Outrider is found," he says. Then a with a grin and a wink he adds, "That would, would make a fine celebration drink would it not?"

 Jumping at Fallon's words, Martomum kicks over the stool and exclaims, "Ye be right Fallon! Be no trouble ta search and then a little o' the Fellhand to celebrates." The dwarf stalks from the fire towards the woods. "Ye three comes on be wastin' drinkin time."

Fallon shrugs his shoulders, "Well not, not excatly what I had in mind. You had best go after him." He tells the three warriors. "Best, best I find some others to help you. No way he'll wait for anyone." The old man sighs, and starts to chuckle. Then walks away from the fire deeper into camp.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 4, 2009)

Watching Martomum disappear into the brush Trinham, Shinn, and Hralfgar stare at each other. Then the three look towards where Fallon disappeared. Shrugging their shoulders as one, they start to gather together their belongings and then head after the determined dwarf. 

As they walk towards the forest the setting sun drops to below the treetops. Entering the shadow of the forest is one thing, but when they pass the treeline and enter the thick woods it is like the world is already at full dusk.

The features on their faces are hard to make out and not much can be seen. Then someone asks "Anyone have a torch? I don't think we should...."

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/258748-search-dark.html


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 4, 2009)

Lora was done drawing the portrait - a fairly good sketch of her brother's features. She paid for her mead, the serving girl scoffing at Lora when she was given the exact amount, to which The young Wizard replied with a forced grin, showing a bit of teeth, and left the Inn quickly, both pieces of paper rolled in and tucked away in her pocket.

The day was quickly running out, the blanket of stars now apparent beneath the fading sky. "Alright Ginger, the plan is to go in, get my brother, and get out. What do you think?"

Out of her right pocket a little red-furred rat poked it's head out and chirped. In her mind Lora received a brief mental image of a big chunk of cheese. The girl sighed and scratched the rat's head with her gentle finger, and strode out of the town's edge, still drawing some eyes to her. "You know i really can't wait for you to become old enough to talk. But you better not be asking for cheese all the time!"

Lora grinned, showing cute dimples on her cheeks, and quickly refastened her ponytail before heading on.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2009)

*As Lora approaches camp...*

The hustle of the camp ahead of her seems confusing, people moving here and there, yelling for this item or that (mainly arms and armor), and some even heading away from camp into the woods.

 As you approach the first fire ring, two men hurry by back towards town. And still more head towards the woods to the west.

An old man in a worn robe stands in the center of a horseshoe ring of men. They all seem to be listening to him...


----------



## Theroc (Jul 6, 2009)

Aidan had finally arrived.  The great encampment.  Truth be told, it didn't look any fancier than if a bunch of farmer's pitched camp rather than built cabins.  The most significant difference was the number of people roaming about.  That and the fact that most wore armor on their bodies, which the Burke boy unfortunately could not afford.  He continued approaching the camp, muttering to himself.

"I'll get enough money to cure your illness even if it kills me, father..."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2009)

*As Adian enters camp...*

 "Whoa!! Youngin out the way!", a large man shouts at Aidan as he and three others trot past to join the forming circle of men. They push past him, and one nearly knocks him to the ground. Maybe it is all the armor they wear, that makes it impossible to turn quickly.

 As Aidan gets to the circle of twenty men he notices a petite girl, standing off to the side but listening, he turns quickly back to the group as she sees him staring.

 In the middle of the group a thin old man stands in a baggy robe. He turns to look at the group and then says, "Alright, alright then listen all of you," he shouts to be heard above the muttering men.

"For you,you who don't now this yet one of the Outriders has not returned to camp yet." he starts. With this statement all heads turn as one to see the setting sun some start to shake.

"Excatly, excalty right. You all know, know that noone should be out in the forest after dark this close to the wilds." he says to nods of agreement. "Gnolls, bugbear, and other, other creatures are just a small part of the troubles in the wilds. You must, _must _be careful."

 "So go, go out in your assigned patrols. Anyone, anyone not in a patrol and still wanting to help please, please step closer." The old man stands and watches the patrols head off and then looks in your direction hopeful.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 7, 2009)

The boy's eye caught a young girl near the circle, and curious, he couldn't help himself but stare, wondering what a girl like that was doing around a camp full of men.  Suddenly he hears a man shouting to get out of the way, and Aidan realized a man was charging in his direction from behind.

Aidan whirled aside, ducking into a roll to get out of the men's way, nearly getting an ankle crushed underfoot before he pulled it swiftly to himself, before rising swiftly, to watch.  Hearing comments about a missing man, Aidan immediately stepped closer to the large man.

"So, you said something 'bout a missin' outrider?"  Aidan asked, glancing to the girl momentarily before returning his attention to the thin old man.  "Is anybody already searchin'?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 7, 2009)

The sights, smells and noises of the military camp brought bitter memories to Lora's mind, but the girl did not let her past overwhelm her. All the gruff, rugged men shouting around her made the girl uneasy still, but her resolve vastly outszed her frame.

When she approached what seemed to be a group of men preparing to set out as a search party, Lora could not help but overhear the conversation. She also noticed а boy about her age, eying her from the distance. Lora was used to men and lads alike, with their greasy stares and base intentions, but they usually gave up once they saw her storm cloud of a face, or the coldness of her eyes.

Unfortunately the tanned, dark haired lad was too far away from Lora to glimpse her unfavorable reaction, so the girl simply wrinkled her button nose as if saying _"What are you looking at?!"_ and moved closer towards the fire.

Upon hearing the details about some group of soldiers gone missing, the girl's heart skipped a beat - Lora was quite aware of how sour fate could be with her and her family, and now feared the worst.

"Old man, - the girl interrupted the speaker somewhat abruptly, but without rudeness in her voice. - the outriders you speak of, was this man - Lora revealed the picture of her brother's face she had drawn earlier. - present amongst them? His name is Arthur Winmer."

Lora's voice delegated some urgency, but she mostly tried to seem calm and collected, not paying heed to the wolf pack around her.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2009)

"Now, now wait a minute," the old man says to the barrage of questions. "One, one at a time please." Then he listen to each person in turn. 

 To Adian he says, "Yes their, their are men already looking. I saw your display of agility would, would you be willing to do me a large favor?" and then he turns to Lora, listening to her question and looking at the portrait. He shakes his head, "I know, know noone who looks like this young man. I am sorry, sorry. And, and I have no clue who are missing Outrider is."

Looking at the two young people a smile wrinkling his face. "Please, please follow, follow me." He says starting off towards another part of the camp. 

Leaving the two newcomers standing their by themselves.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 8, 2009)

Lora shook her head with a serious expression, her ponytail waving around in an inappropriately cheerful manner. Since it was obvious that the old man could not help her, the girl frowned at his back and stormed off, looking for someone in charge of the recruits or militia men.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 9, 2009)

Aidan blinked as the woman essentially blew the man off.  He called to the old man who wandered off.

"Oi!  The lady ain't followin'!" But to no avail.  Not being one to let a woman wander off by herself in an area she obviously didn't precisely belong in, Aidan took it upon himself to tail her to ensure she didn't get into any trouble.  He hoped the old man wouldn't be too upset, but he couldn't in good conscious go until he knew she was taken care of.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 9, 2009)

A large, almost six and a half feet tall, scarred man walks in out of the trees. He is covered in a slight sheen of sweet, though not breathing harder than most would after a short walk. He caries six spears in a case strapped to his back and has hardened hide armor. He looks as though he was completely at home in the woods. Hanging from around his waste, looking distinctly out of place with the rest of his gear, is a kingdom issue belt and pouch. Topping it all off is a simple conical wicker hat. He looks around and then walks up and fills a small bowl for himself and then walks after the old man and listens while eating a small meal.
[sblock=Memorized Spells]Memorized Spells:
Level 0 (3 Spells)
 - Create Water
 - Create Water
 - Know Direction
Level 1 (2 Spells)
 - Shillelagh
 - Goodberry[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 10, 2009)

*To ML and Theroc*

Heading off you notice the camp has started to settle a little, as the patrols of men have all left to enter the forest. There are still a few people here and there. Some, sitting by a campfire talking notice the young woman with the determined look and bobbing ponytail.

As you draw near they quiet down and stare, a look of bemusment in their eyes. Noticing the shabby apperance these men are not in charge, you hope walking on. Passing by Aidan notices the stares of the men as they watch the young lady trudge on. A man looking at something in confusion and wonder all at once. One of the men says something you can't catch and the others roar wuth laughter.

Lora here's the laughter from behind but pushes on even more determined and finally finds an old man sitting by himself mending some tack. He has the look of a camp follower and may know something. Adian watches from a little ways off.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 10, 2009)

*To Glaphanore*

Following the old man to a small campsite were a donkey is chewing on a lead rope (trying to escape).  He stops and stares out into the dark woods. Then shaking his head alittle he starts to rummage throug a napsack sitting by a stool.

"Never, never do," he mumbles to himself. "Have to, to warn him somehow that those south mountain men have joined the patrols." His mumbling continues until he finds what he's looking for and straights, still with eyes on the forest.

 Looking at what's in the old mans hands, you notice what seems to be a elaborate torch. It has scroll work up it's handle and the iron top seems to be capped.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 10, 2009)

Damon looks over at the man and says "May also want to let him know about the wolf pack that's hunting out there right now too.", then takes a bite of the food and looks at the torch. "Who are we warning?" he comments between chews.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 10, 2009)

Lora's face darkened when she heard the snickering and laughter behind her back. _"BEASTS!_ - she exploded in her mind, but kept her tongue still. - _Not beasts even, as animals are not inherently evil. Scum!_" Still, the girl did not let such annoyances steer her off her goal.

She went over to the old man and calmed herself to the best of her ability. "Good evening. I am looking for a lad, a militia conscript from the nearby countryside. His name is Arthur, here is a picture of him." - Lora presented the drawing yet again and waited.

She could not help but feel someone's eyes on her back, which made her uneasy. It was to be expected, the greasy stares of a camp full of witless males would make her intuition ring the alarm bells. Still, there was this feeling, as if someone were examining her. Lora dismissed it for now, as she did not want to look suspicious to the man she was talking with.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2009)

*To ML and Theroc*

 "Hrnph! Arck!..." the old man snorts then turns his head to spit. "Missin' yer Bo? Plenty lads in the seas, one right there lookin interested."

He sets the tack in his lap to look at the drawing. And shaking his head he tells Lora, "Nope noone like that in this part of camp and I knows just about everyone since I've help them with this chore or that." He nods off towards the way you just came from and returns to his mending.

"Who ye wants to see would be Mart the Fart," he continues chuckling. "But I hears he's busy." Motioning again he says, "But Fallon be that way, old wrinkly fellow he may be helps to ye." again the man snorts deeply then spits.

[sblock=Theroc]I 'm going to autofail your listen check do to distance you didn't hear the words but caught all the gestures. So to you she walked up and said something then the man spitted. She showed him her paper and he shook hios head and pointed back the way you just came from. Then he bagan laughing and spitted once more. Your move. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2009)

*To Galphanore*

"What was, was that?" the old man asks. "You just ,just said there were wolves out there too. Not another problem in a list, list of problems." He grips the torch a little more firmly and starts staring out towards the dark woods. Quietly to himself he mumbles, "Just where are you, where?"


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 11, 2009)

"Yes, wolves." replies Damon, now setting aside the bowl, "You seem tense. Is there someone out there right now?" then he continues, a more worried tone in his voice, "It's not safe out there right now, did you send someone to protect them?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 11, 2009)

Lora's brows thickened as she turned around and saw that boy from the meeting before, looking at her from some distance away. The girl quickly judged his appearance and evaluated weather she would be able to take him on with her glavie or she would have to use magic. "Hm yes this is a matter of some import, but the man i am looking for is not my... bo? As you put it. In any event the old wrinkly fellow could not help me, so i must seek out this Mart you mentioned. He will not be so busy once he knows who has sent me on my errand."

Lora presented her words calmly, but inside she was boiling. No one seemed to have seen Arthur, and on top of that some idiot had decided to trail her, probably thinking that a frail girl is easy prey. Well, he was in for a nasty surprise... Lora usually tried not to assume, but she would not be cought off guard a second time in her life.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 11, 2009)

Seeing the man spitting multiple times, he frowned with disapproval.  While that behaviour was alright among boys and occasionally men, that was not behaviour one should partake in while around a pretty girl, regardless of location.  Even a simple farmboy knew that much...

He didn't do anything at the moment, besides grimace at the rude nature of these men.  While Aidan was a simple boy, his father always made sure he knew there was a time and place for manners, and his mother made it quite clear anytime a girl or woman was around was that specific time and where you were standing was the place...  Aidan made an effort to tail slightly closer, while the chances are she'd notice him if she hadn't noticed him already, the boy needed to have an idea of any threats may present themselves to the girl.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2009)

The old man looks stunned. "If Fallon can'ts help ye then ye just outs o' luck." he tells Lora and looks as if he may spit again. 

 "He knows everyone here that ain't arrived today, but in the mornin' you can bet a pig to a fig that he _will _know who is new in this here camp. And the Fart be as busy as he be, errand or no. " and with that the man spits again.

"And a good eve' to ye." he says getting up and taking the mended tack towards the horselines leaving Lora by his fire alone.


[sblock=Theroc]make a listen check DC 10 to hear what Lora said about being on an errand and the response above. Faliure means you just see the old man spit and leave lol [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2009)

*To Galphanore*

As the old man turns to answer a bright light, like heat lighting flashes from about a mile inside the forest. "There did, did you see?" he says pointing in the direction of the light. "It must, must be them," he continues.

"But they, they are so far. To far for me." He looks up at Damon, "Here, here hold this." he says handing the torch to him and search through a pouch at his belt. "No time, time where is it?" he says looking into the pouch. 

"Ah ha here, here it is," pulling forth a small crystal vial. He hands this to the big man as well. "Drink, drink the potion. And it will help, help speed you off towards Martomum and the others."


As the warrior looks on dumbfounded, the old man reaches for the cap on the torch. "And this, this will light your way." he says pulling the cap off to reveal a light bluish flame that gives off no heat but plenty of light.


[sblock=ooc]
If you decide to help the others please post a last post here of you entering the woods then you will not be able to post here in character till the Search in the Dark adventure is over: potion is Potion of Expedtious Retreat(lvl1) [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jul 12, 2009)

[sblock=Listen Check]
1d20+3=6
RNG gods hate me...[/sblock]

Aidan STILL couldn't catch any of the conversation, and decided to get close enough that he would need to be deaf if he didn't hear the going-ons about her.

"This girl seems more lost than even I am..." The boy muttered, meandering about 20 feet away from the girl, too shy to introduce himself, especially seeing as the girl had stormed off in a huff, he simply hung around to make sure the girl remained safe.  Not that the farmboy wanted to fight any soldiers, perhaps he could make enough of a ruckus to get the other soldiers to get one away, should they get outta line.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 12, 2009)

Damon looks slightly perplexed, takes the potion and quaffs it then takes the torch in one hand, draws a shortspear in the other and heads off at a jog toward where the light was.[sblock=OOC]I'll start reading the Search in the Dark thread where it is now, just post when I arrive and I'll pick up from there.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 12, 2009)

Lora was perplexed so much that she didn't eve care about the spitting and the rudeness of the old man she had spoken to. The girl was sure she had recognized her brother's handwriting, and she had heard that the local militia regiment had moved off to some other location, so logic would dictate that Arthur should have been present in this camp.

When Lora heard someone scampering behind her, she quickly turned around to face him, grabbing the hilt of her glavie. "What do you want?" the girl hissed out, when she saw the same dark skinned lad that had been following her from the moment she spoke to the first old man.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 12, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> "What do you want?"




"Firstly, for you to take your hand away from your spear..." The boy replied, his hands resting at his sides, though he was ready to move into action at a moments notice.  He had no desire to harm the girl, and intended merely to incapacitate, should she remain hostile.

"I'm just making sure a girl doesn't get herself into trouble alone while searching singlemindedly for one person..."  Aidan replied, smiling sincerely.

[Sblock=Diplomacy?]
I wouldn't think a diplomacy roll would be needed for dealing with another PC, but if it is, lemme know and I'll roll it.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 12, 2009)

Lora exhaled slowly, trying to calm herself down. She tilted her head to the side, her deep blue eyes drilling a hole in the lad in front of her. "I can take care of myself." - Lora's right hand slowly moved down from the handle of her glavie, but her left was resting on her spell component pouch.

"Also, I did not ask for your help, and i can hardly trust your motives. Be on your way, as my doings are none of your business."

Lora was perhaps overly hostile, but trust was in short supply with her, especially now when she had been so frustrated with her search for Arthur leading nowhere. She was also very annoyed that some part of her mind remarked on the fact, that this lad was quite handsome, and despite Lora's best efforts she could not completely quell the annoying thoughts.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 13, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> "I can take care of myself.  Also, I did not ask for your help, and i can hardly trust your motives. Be on your way, as my doings are none of your business."





"One o' my lil' sisters used to tell me she could take care of herself all the time... until one day she nearly got eaten by a pack of wolves... after that, she let me watch over her whenever she went into the fores' ta gather firewood."  Aidan smiled faintly as the girl continued, attempting to brush him off.


"Beg yer pardon miss, but as I intend to join this band here to earn some coin... it sorta _is_ my bizness wha' goes on... 'sides I dun' need a lady to ask fer help fer me ta give it.  I jus' wanna make certain nothin' will happen to ya..."   The boy responded.  His education was obviously not extremely high, but he was still obviously somewhat intelligent.  He also still had his sincere and friendly smile decorating his face, which he hoped would eventually cause the girl to lower her aggressive stance towards him.  His smile twitched a moment as he noticed an unsavory looking man approach.

"Seems we've company, miss..."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2009)

"Well knows ain't you the prettiest thing." comes a voice from behind Lora. Turning she sees a man of medium build and age looking at her in a very appreciative way. His face holds a scraggley beard and mustache, and his nose looks to have been broken several times. A scar rides his temple above his right eye back towards his right ear. 

"I think I found me some fun here, no need to go lookin' in the woods after all." He stands somewhat away from the girl is hands, which look like they were used to pound nails into boards stand empty, but a short blade rests on his hip.

[sblock=Surprise Round]
Please roll initiatives and post a combat block with AC, HP, INIT, and spells for Lora. Aidan starts out with a partial action as he noticed the man coming up behind Lora (who is surprised). So go ahead and post Theroc you will go first as the man is reading an action. In invisible castle list "Encounter1 OtW"in the campaign slot (O-Off t-to W-War). And note I don't see this as a combat type encounter unless it esclates that way just someone diferent for Lora to vent at lol. [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 13, 2009)

Chills ran down Lora's back when she heard the raspy voice behind her. The first thought that came to her mind, was that these two had decided to ambush her. The girl drew her glavie and turned sideways, so that her field of vision covered both opponents. Her face had look of grim determination on it.

[sblock] AC: 12, Flatfooted: 10, Fort: 4, Ref: 2, Will: 1, HP: 6/6,
*0 level:* Daze, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
*1 level:* Enlarge Person, Sleep

Initative: 12+2=14 [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jul 14, 2009)

[sblock=statblock&action]
Init: 1d20+3=18 AC: 15(touch) 10(if flatfooted), Fort: 4, Ref: 5, Will: 2, HP: 10/10
Draw Javelin[/sblock]

Aidan frowns in disgust at the man's words, a javelin immediately finding its way into his hand as he looked at the other man, making sure he still wasn't within striking range of Lora's spear-like weapon.

"I'd sujess the fores' fer yer _fun_.  'Less yer on'a them that likes gettin' hurt..."

The boy replied grimly, his tone making it obvious he had not intention of letting the man anywhere near the girl.  Not that he expected her to care, he simply could not in any sort of good conscious let this man do whatever it was he had in mind.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2009)

"What's this?" the man says, noticing Aidan. "A hero? Ha,Ha." he laughs shoulders shaking with mirth. 

"Look here youngling, just stay back there out the way and I'll give you an education your surely lacking." He starts a slow advance towards Lora.

[sblock=end of surprise round]At the end of the round the man took 5' step towards Loraand is 15' away. He looks to be advancing cautiously. Round 1 begining: Aidan is up[/sblock]

[sblock=Round 1]
	
	



```
Character           Init   AC     HP     In Hand/Condition
Aidan               18     15     10     javelin/--
Lora                14     12      6     glavie/--
Man                  5     ??     ??     nothing/--
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jul 14, 2009)

[sblock=statblock&action]
Init: 1d20+3=18 AC: 15(touch) 10(if flatfooted), Fort: 4, Ref: 5, Will: 2, HP: 10/10
If the man continues his advance, throw a javelin towards a leg 
1d20+3=16, 1d6+1=7 [/sblock]

Aidan wasn't impressed with the man's talk, his arm winding up for a throw should he continue.

"I'm warnin' ya, back away from the girl, or ye'll surely regret it..."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 15, 2009)

Lora looked at her two opponents - the dark skinned lad seemed quite earnest in his attempt to defend her. The other one, who obviously had no intention of stopping, was the one she had to worry at the moment. She took out a pinch of wool from her pouch and squeezed it in her hand, sending a magical force at the attacker's mind. "STOP!" Lora yelled, emphasizing her action with the spell.

Lora backed away from the approaching man as far as she could, and squeezed the handle of her glavie tightly.

[sblock] AC: 12, Flatfooted: 10, Fort: 4, Ref: 2, Will: 1, HP: 6/6,
*0 level:* Daze, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
*1 level:* Enlarge Person, Sleep

Casts Daze, DC: 10+4=14

Then uses her move action to get away as far as she can from the approaching man, but keeping her distance from Aidan as well. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2009)

"Ahh, ha ha ha," the man laughs as the spell fails to even function. And the man continues foward raises his hands, reaching out towards Lora.

"Your spunk will... eh?" he stops short as a javelin hits the ground not an inch from his foot. "O.K. boy you were warned! First some fun with you then the little lady," he growls. Turning he advances down on Aidan getting close enough for the young man to smell his sour sweat. Strange Aidan thinks he hasn't drawn his sword.

[sblock=combat]
Map:
================
============M,A=
================
================
=========L=======

The spell doesn't even fuction and you know that.(means he's got 5+HD)
New initiative order:
Lora (up now)
Aidan
Man [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 15, 2009)

Lora frowned - the man was too sturdy to be affected by her magic. Unless she could stop him with the forged orders, he would have to taste her glaive. "FREEZE YOU MONGREL! - the girl shouted, as she took out a pinch of iron powed and suddenly burst in size, her possessions growing large along with her. - I am under the direct protection of Lord Bairan Doovan, and i have a signed and sealed letter to prove it!"

[sblock] Casts Enlarge Person on herself, uses move action to draw the forged note. updated stat block as follows:

AC: 11, Flatfooted: 10, Fort: 4, Ref: 1, Will: 1, HP: 6/6, Large Size, 10 foot reach, wielding an Elnarged Glaive for 20 foot reach, 2d8 damage, 3 x crit.

*0 level:* Daze, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
*1 level:* Enlarge Person, Sleep 

hint: As i know some things about typefaces and design stuff  use Courrier New for the map, this way every character uses the exact same overal space and the map turns out even. Also, on displaying large characters (as CM and Jemal do at least):

=========
=========
==LL=====
==LL=====
 =========
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jul 15, 2009)

"Yer dense, ain'tcha?  All this commotion, all this time... how quickly can ya have yer fun?  I'm sure others will notice this hubbub right quick, and I'm pretty sure Pesh soldiers don't take kindly to such behaviour from their own..."

Aidan warned the man, even while readying himself for a potentially dangerous fight.  After all, this man might simply kill him if he won, and proceed to have his way with the girl.  That can't be permitted...

[sblock=Actions&stats]
AC: 15(touch) 10(if flatfooted), Fort: 4, Ref: 5, Will: 2, HP: 10/10
If the man does not back down, attempt a trip attack 1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=16, 1d6+1=7
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2009)

The man seems lost in a kind of battle lust as he reaches for Aidan, ignoring everything around him. Aidan quickly steps in for a sweep at the man's legs, but as quick as the young man is he doesn't connect once. 
The burly combatant is not so unlucky as he brings a knee up and hits  Aidan full in the gut. The young man drops to his knees gasping for air that is no longer in his body. "That's just about the _quickest _fun I have ever had lad, ha ha!" he leans down to say. "Now in where's my... GREAT GODS!!" he bellows, noticing Lora. He steps back away from the now giant lass. 
[sblock=combat]
Map:
==========M====
============A==
===============
=========LL=====
=========LL=====

```
Character           Init     AC     HP     in hand/conditon
Lora                18     12      6     glavie/enlarged (9 rds left)
Aidan               5a     15     [COLOR=deepskyblue]0  [/COLOR]   ---/disabled;takin 10pts nonleathal dmg
Man                 5b     17     42     ---/---
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 15, 2009)

Lora was stumped for a moment, seeing how the man easily dispatched her would-be rescuer. *"Damn it he is a tough old bastard!"* the girl thought, as she raised the now enlarged piece of paper, showing it off in the light of the campfire. "Can you read you fool? I am on a mission for lord Doovan! Now leave my sight at once"

Lora was hoping the man would be able to read her note and remove himself, for it was becoming apparent that he was much more battle hardened than your average recruit - the last time the girl had met with a professional soldier up close, she had been overpowered in an instant. The feeling of helplessness was her worst memory from that night, worse than the shame and the guilt and even worse than feeling defiled.

Lora hated feeling helpless more than anything else in the world, and prepared herself to fight until the end, if the forged note failed to fulfill it's intended purpouse.

[sblock]AC: 11 (12 with dodge), Flatfooted: 10, Fort: 4, Ref: 1, Will: 1, HP: 6/6, Large Size, 10 foot reach, wielding an Elnarged Glaive for 20 foot reach, 2d8 damage, 3 x crit.

Ready vs approach - so Lora gets her standard attack if the man closes in, plus an AOO for him entering her threatened square.

Enlarge Person: 9/10 rounds

*0 level:* Daze, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
*1 level:* Enlarge Person, Sleep [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jul 16, 2009)

Aidan grunted and gasped for air as he fell onto his knee, unable to recover his wind as the man turned to proceed towards Lora, before hearing him scream.  Well, at least someone managed to do something to intimidate the man.  Aidan could only hope the woman wouldn't think too much less of him for being beaten so easily... but he decided to make a last ditch effort...

[sblock=Actions]AC: 15(touch) 10(if flatfooted), Fort: 4, Ref: 5, Will: 2, HP: 0/10
Trip attack- 

1d20+1=10, 1d20+1=10, 1d6+1=7 Nonlethal damage[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 18, 2009)

Aidan moves to take the feet out from under his attacker who he believes is moving toward Lora. Missing with his swing he turns his head to see the man backing away from her and quickly.

"A witch you be!", he yells backing away then turning to hustle around a small tent into the night. Leaving Aidan kneeling in the dirt and a giant Lora appearing to stand over him. A short pause comes as Lora looks to the young man still not sure what to make of him.

"And what, what is going on here?" comes a familiar old voice from a familiar old man.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 18, 2009)

Lora felt joy when she saw the man scurry away - apparently he didn't like magic at all. This was a welcome break for her indeed - at least one thing went right tonight. "One of the soldiers decided he could have "fun" - Lora spit out the word like venom. - with me, and this lad got beaten up for trying to stop him."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 18, 2009)

Slowly moving over to Aidan, the old man never takes his eyes off Lora. Even as he leans over to ask, "You all, all right?" he keeps his eye on Lora and her nearly twenty foot weapon.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 19, 2009)

"Aye, I'm fine sir.  Took the wind outta me, he did... could hardly breathe for a bit... but it seems... this girl scared him off... is this girl a noble?  If what me mum tells me is true... only the rich or the truly gifted could wield magic..." The boy muttered softly, with a volume he hoped only the older man would hear, before he stood up to mutter his apologies to the girl, in a somewhat louder tone he anticipated both would hear.  He wasn't particularly proud of how easily he'd been put out of commission, but at least he tried...

"Beg yer pardon miss, seems I'm not as able as I'd thought I was... 'spose I gotta work harder if I'm ta be much use 'round here..."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 20, 2009)

Lora felt a little amusement when she saw the men become so easily intimidated by a simple magical trick. They would have surely soiled their pants had they witnessed some of Mirella's more powerful spells.

Thinking about her mentor made Lora reluctant to lie, even in this situation. "I am not of noble birth although you flatter me in saying so. I am, however, in the possession of a document that should have granted me at least a bit of cooperation in this troll's den."

As she was saying that, Lora eyed the old man sideways, considering the chance of him actually remembering Arthur if he regarded her with awe rather than trying to rush off to do his business.

"Also, thank you for standing up for me, and giving it your best. My tongue can be sharp when i am wary of strangers, so you must forgive my previous rudeness. My name is Loreen." Lora extended her hand and then remembered she was still under the effects of her spell, which made her palm equal to the size of the lad's chest, and retracted it back. The little annoying voice in the back of her head buzzed yet again, reminding her how cute the boy actually was.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 4, 2009)

"I'd wager I co... co-op...cooperated as much as I could have, miss..."  Aidan managed before she proceeded to apologize for her mistrust.

Aidan smiled at Loreen's mention of a sharp tongue, remembering some of the things the girl's in the nearby village used to call each other or the other boys, who always did things like peeping or harassing the girls, while he worked the farm or wandered in the woods.

"No harm done, Miss Loreen, mah name's Aidan Burke... simple farmboy fer now..."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2009)

*Introductions*

"Hrhmp!", the wrinkled old man clears his throat loudly. "And... and I, I am Fallon. Cook, herbalist, and camp follower," he says. "And if, if the commotion is over with I will withdraw to let you two stare at one another somemore." 

And with that he starts to turn, but just as quickly spins towards the two younger people. "Wait now, now I could use another set of hands at the moment, specially ones so big as hers," he chuckles. "Please come, come along quickly." he says going the opposite way from his original direction.

For the second time tonight Loreen and Aidan find themselves alone watching the old man walk off.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 5, 2009)

Lora sighed and wrinkled her nose, like she always did when something was not to her fancy. "Well then I suppose I have to follow him. I can't continue my search during the night."

The young Wizard (or Witch as she thought of herself), discontinued her spell and returned to her normal 5' 4" stature, so that she would not stand out like a rock in the sand.

Lora then helped Aidan up, and could not stop herself from flinching when the boy touched her hand. She forcefully made herself look calm, even though the feeling of a man's skin against her own ran unpleasant chills down her spine. The boy's hands were strong and the palms were roughened with calluses, signifying he was no stranger to manual labor or perhaps the wielding of shafted weapons.

"I have a lotion that could remedy your skin, I use it myself to keep my hands soft even when i train with my halberd." Lora forced a smile, revealing teeth more than anything else._ *"Damn it i'm so bad at being social!"*_ the girl thought with annoyance, as she refastened her ponytail.

[sblock] Yay!  we're back! HM, how much do you think such a lotion would cost? Can i add it to my items and remove the cost? Or we could awlays say Lora forgot to pack it as she did leave in a hurry. [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Aug 5, 2009)

Aidan blinked slightly as the girl helped him up.  That wasn't at all how his mother taught him things should be, but perhaps his mother had been subconsciously attempting to groom him as a noble boy?  Whatever the case, he accepted the help, though he blinked again at the concept of 'remedying' his skin.

"Beg yer pardon, Miss Loreen?  What's wrong with me skin?"  He looked slightly confused, before chuckling at the old man's response.  Regardless of his confusion, he still smiled pleasantly to the girl.

"I wasn't starin'!  Mum always told me staring were impolite!"  He called out, before taking a step in the direction the old man was going, before turning back to make sure Loreen was coming along this time.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 5, 2009)

"It's uh... leathery. From hard work i would guess. Or maybe those javelins you like throwing? I... uh - *damn it i am not comfortable at all!* - well anyway let's hurry after Fallon, I would not welcome another... suitor."

Lora frowned, after which her face became cold and emotionless. The girl mounted her glaive on her right shoulder, the weapon's weight feeling familiar and somewhat calming Lora's feelings. Inside, she felt shame, awkwardness, dread and a tiny bit of fondness for this otherwise quite handsome lad, the feelings turbulently swinging in Lora's head.

Usually a reserved, collected and logical person, Lora found herself uncomfortable with the massive avalanche of emotions that was sliding down the slope of her mind. The years spent as Mirella's apprentice had dulled the painful memories of her youth, but they had also alienated Lora from the rest of the world and it's inhabitants. There were no cute, dark skinned boys to be had in the old Witch's hut.

Lora followed the two men, delved in her thoughts, when suddenly she froze with an angered expression. "Fallon! One of the soldiers here just tried to have his way with me, and beat up a comrade! Is that not considered a crime? You seem hardly interested in this offense!"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2009)

The old man stops sharply and turns his wrinkled old head to the two young people. "Offenses?, offenses are a regular part here and now." he answers the young lady. "And the best, best thing to do is keep yourself small, the rules are simple. Might makes right if two men have a grieviance then they settle it in the circles."

 His face takes on a worried look, as if he has said to much. "There is, is no law here the camp is a shamble of disorder and chaos but soon, soon maybe we can make Bear see the right of things." 

He stops at the edge of  what he called the disorder and shambles and it is evident in the way this camp is compared to the neat rows of tents and cook fires not 50 yards across from where they stand. "Now I, I need you to take a message to Bea... Lord Bairan, Tell him that Martomum is in trouble in the western woods. That should, should be enough. And don't, don't fear of anyone else trying to force their person on you again m'lady. In there, there is order... ironfisted order." 

Looking at the confused young people, he smiles wrinkling his face even further, "Any questions, questions?" he asks.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 5, 2009)

Aidan blinked as Loreen mentioned his rough hands.

"Pa says the ladies liked well worked hands... proves a man don't shirk from hard work?  That not so where yer from?"

Then Aidan heard Loreen's accusation, and blinked, realizing it hadn't even occurred to him that the man would go unpunished.  The man nearly attempted to rape a girl, and he'd be let loose?  He had naturally assumed the military would handle its own affairs, keeping discipline in the ranks.  Then the man explained more about this task.

Aidan scratched his head.  Who was Martomum, how would they prove they were who they said they were?  Where was Lord Bairan?

"Er... who be Martomum and Lord Bairan?  And where is this Lord Bairan, and how will we prove we are legitimate messengers?  And... I'll have to be working on gettin' my skills better so I can meet that bastard in the circles and teach him a lesson in manners..."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2009)

"Hmm... Yes good, good questions all you have anything to add my dear?" he says with a bemused smile.

[sblock=OOC] also give me time to think of some answers  [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 6, 2009)

To Aidan's comment, Lora answered with a distracted voice: "You don't carry yourself covered in blood so that you can prove your skill with a sword. The person who will care weather or not you are hard working, will have a chance to know you regardless of the condition of your hands."

Lora thought the situation over in her mind. A chance to meet with the lord was actually a welcome advantage - she would have more grounds on which she could use her forged note in other parts of the camp, and she could also ask him for a favor should he prove benevolent.

There was nothing to be done about the man that attacked them for now, so the girl decided to drop the subject, although Lora knew she would never forget the offense, nor would she forgive it.

"What are we to do once we deliver the message?" As she was talking, Lora took out the forged note, folded it several times and shoved it down her cleavage. *"I am an idiot, dressing in such a revealing garment. I should cover those up the first chance i get."*


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2009)

"What you, you should say is that Martomum is in trouble, in the western woods," he replies his eyes following the paper. "Excatly mind, mind you say it excatly that way." 

"After, after you have told him, the old Bear.. well, well we will see come find me."

He turns his head to stop from gaping, and address Aidan, "Escort, escort her into the camp and ask to see Lord Bairan you will have no problems finding someone to take you to him." 

His face turns grim as he remembers what the young lad said about the circles. "Best you concentrate on the task at hand, venegence and the circles do not mix well." 

His face then takes on the creases again as he grins "And best, best you keep a sharp wit around the lady." he chukles to himself. "Alright then, then it is time to be off and be careful." The old man looks to the neat camp and then sighs and turns to go.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 8, 2009)

Lora nodded at the old man and set on her way, following the direction to which he pointed. She would have looked if Aidan followed, but the girl did not want to convey any apparent interest. *"Arthur why are you such a thick headed buffoon, going to war without asking me first!"* Loreen thought as she made her way trough the darkness of the advancing night.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 9, 2009)

Aidan blinked at the responses, finding his farmer's mind unable to keep all the details in order immediately.  After a moment, he filed them in proper place before responding.

"Mayhap one would take the time to care, but not everyone cares enough to look closely.  As for vengeance, nay sir, it'll be 'is comeuppance fer being so rude to a woman.  A lesson."  He drifted off, mulling the rest of the information so as he didn't sound as ignorant.

"Martomum... trouble... western wood... Right.  I'll do my best ta make certain she's taken care of... sir..."

And of course, he then had to scramble to catch up to the woman who had already started off in the general direction they were pointed in.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2009)

*The Regulars Camp*

Venturing into the camp of Lord Bairan's regular army is like entering a place worlds away from the one you just left. Tents chalk white and placed in neat rows create avenues for people, unlike the happenstanced ways that caused people to twist and turn (mainly around tent ropes) about.

The cook fires and camp areas are neat with no gear, pots, or trrash thrown about. And all the horses and other animals seem to be in an area to themselves, keeping the smell to that of only the fires and what was cooked on them.

At first noone is to be seen and the snores from some of the tents tells that there are tired soilders already turned in for the night. But a little was in you see a few people gather round a fire. They all wear chainmail and white tabards, with the blue bear on front and back. They seem to be joking and laughing till one sees you and points, then as a group they stand and are silent,staring, waiting hands on their sheathed swords.

[sblock=ooc] Loreen and Aidan start almost 30 feet from this group. There are tents down both sides of the path they walked, with room between each tent to get inbetween. There are 5 men sitting around(now standing) the fire just send questions to ooc so we can keep story flowing here please. [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Aug 10, 2009)

Aidan walked into the camp and observed the neat rows and such of something more similar to what he'd expected of the previous camp, though his true expectation of both was something between what each was.  As he spotted the man placing hands on blades, he put his hands up in a disarming gesture.

"Whoah!  'Ey there... no need for those... Fallon sent us ter speak ta one Lord Bairan... we 'ave a bit of an important message... we dun't want no trouble..."

He paused, hoping that the men would stand down and assist with arranging the meeting.

[sblock=OOC stuff]
Attempting to ease the men's suspicions... if a diplomacy roll is necessary, here it is-
1d20+4=7
Scored an amazing 7... v.v  RNG hates me so much...[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 10, 2009)

Lora frowned her eyebrows and brushed her ponytail with her slender fingers. "You seem to be quickly drawn to your blades by a lad and a girl of such young an age as ourselves. Please, as the sworn swords of Lord Bairan, point us to his tent, as we have been sent with urgent news - Aidan here already mentioned that."

She was not hostile, but the girl had no intention of apologizing for just _being_ somewhere. Men were too eager to jump in to violence for no apparent reason.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2009)

"Yuse'_ iggets_ ain't suppose ta be heres," a young scrawny soilder near the back says. His tabard is a little rumppled and he still wears his conical helm, though he is the only one. He looks to the others after speaking.

 Bolstered by a few nods from the older men he continues, "If'n yuses trulys' wants no trouble gets on backs ta where ya's belong." He steps forward as he says this and stands in front of the group with his arms crossed and his chest puffed out.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 11, 2009)

Aidan blinks as they were rebutted and denied audience.  Aidan thought he recalled Fallon initially saying that a man was missing, and had been seeking a search party.  If that party had not returned, that means not only was one man at risk, but many.  He didn't have time for this boy to stroke his ego.

"Eh?  'iggets?  Miss Loreen, I reckon Fallon'd be right angry if we didn't get this 'ere message to Lord Bairan, seein' as there be lives at risk... How mad d'ya think Bairan'd be with these blokes once he finds out they got several men killed 'cause they didn't let Fallon's news through?"

OOC: Do you need another diplomacy or Intimidate check, Holy?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] Your comments are good enough for a successful aid another check so if ML wants to roll a Diplomacy check for Loreen (lol) then she would get a +2 to the roll. Going to give you an auto success for the above post. Go ahead ML you can try a little diplomacy (can't wait to read this). [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 11, 2009)

Lora raised an eyebrow at the soldier. She struggled a bit with the strong desire to give the moron a piece of her mind, or to just leave and continue with her own business. Finally, the girl decided it was time for some eloquence and proceeded: "Indeed. I understand you fine men of the sword are vigilant and guard your Lord well, but we are naught but fresh recruits sent on an errand by one whom you know. Now, we'll leave if that is what you think Lord Bairan would want. But when dead bodies start turning up tomorrow, you will be answering to his Lordship personally."

Lora's gut was boiling with a quiet rage - an insecure, scrawny piece of village idiot was now trying to boost his pathetic ego by hiding behind his armor and the tabard with Bairan's coat of arms. She hated dealing with him, hated everyone's aggressive attitude and really hated their damn stuborness. Fortunately, the girl was smart enough not to reveal her emotions, but to play along with Aidan. *"He is not as dumb as he seems."* Lora thought, as she observed the reactions of the armed men.

[sblock] Diplomacy: 8+1=9 lol as if i had taken 10 with my natural -1 CHA [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2009)

*The Unfriendly Bunch (as played by me)*

"Yuses iggots don't get it, do ye?" the scrawny man says. "Yur just not welcomes here yur nots welcome in this army. So whatever lies ye have concocted to keep yurself from the strap once yur caught pilfering keep them in yur mouths."

He turns to a big man beside him and asks, "Didn't you lose a whetstone and razor the other day Jaks? Right afore ye could shave too and now look at all the itchin it's a causing. Iggots did that you can be sure."

The big man lowers the hand he was using to scratch his stubble and puts it on his sword hilt. "Yeahs, gone for true and it was me best." Jaks replies with a scowl. 

"Gets on back to yur side of camp, or we wills send ye back in a sack." the little man says with a smirk and nod to Jaks.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 11, 2009)

Lora was done being polite - that little weasel had to be dethroned right quick, before the rest of the men decided to just go along with his words. "So, - Lora turned towards the others. - Is he the smartest of the group, that you men decided to follow his direction? - she pointed towards the scrawny man in front of her - He can barely speak coherently, and yet endangers all of you with his attitude towards us. I have written proof of my mission with Lord Bairan. If you care about your jobs and hides you will at least take a look at the document i carry. Plus, the men that i say escorted me troguh camp might just get a bonus - you are soldiers after all, men of law and duty. Not brighands."


----------



## Theroc (Aug 11, 2009)

"Again with the insults..."  Aidan muttered, frowning.  What was it with these men?  Were all soldiers stupid, rude buffoons?  "I ain't got no plans ta rob nobody, but yer gonna rob several men their lives 'less ye take us ta Lord Bairan, or call him here even.  Either way, the lady and I need ta tell him our news... or Martomum may throw himself into dire danger.  Or... do you jes' want an excuse ta fight, an' don't much care who it is?"  Aidan leaned over to Loreen a moment and whispered quietly,  "P'raps one o' us keeps 'em busy while ta'other calls fer tha Lord?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2009)

*you made them laugh...*

"Mart?" the man asks "Yur heres fur Mart the Fart?" he then breaks down in fit of laughter and is soon joined by all the other men there.

Laughing while Aidan continues to talk the men don't seem to hear the rest of what he has to say. Wiping a tear from the corner of his eye he looks to Loreen and Aidan, gives them a mocking bow and says, "By all means yuses should go straight away to seein his Lordship, just follow the tents to the center of _our_ camp." he replys then starts another fit of laughter.

Looking on the men all gather round their fire putting their backs to the two irregulars (iggots). All save Jaks who watches them like a hawk till they leave.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 12, 2009)

Lora stormed off in the direction the men pointed, determined to stop running pointless errands if Lord Bairan treated them in a similar manner. After all, if men's lives were in danger why would Fallon send two people he has never met in his life? 

Discipline seemed to be lacking on both sides of the camp, as the regular soldiers behaved more like older children bulliying the younger ones, than as professional warriors. Lora was on the verge of dropping this pointless task and getting herself far away from these swine, but she had already given her word, which still meant something to her.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 12, 2009)

Aidan was sorely tempted to kick the other boy in the teeth, but decided he'd rather not be skewered, or risk Loreen's hide at the moment.  Instead, he quickly but purposefully followed when she stormed off, wondering how long this girl would be staying around, and where she was going afterwards.  After all, he couldn't in good conscience leave her to run around alone... but he also couldn't earn money chasing her cross-country... what a dilemma.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2009)

A few mintues after leaving the jack-n-apes behind, you come upon what looks to be the center of camp. A once huge bonfire burning down now to only the size of a large campfire is off center to the large peaked tents in the area. Guards in the white tabards stand at a each of the five tents, their uniforms differing only with a blue cloak over their shoulders and white top knot on their helms.

A few men in scholars robes hustle about as does a man in a labours smock, pushing a wheel barrel off. The scholars seem to be coming and going from a tent lit brightly from within. And as you watch two come out they head off to two different tents near the fire.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 12, 2009)

The guards with different uniforms meant they were probably part of the Lord's personal guard. Elite veterans, who probably had more experience under their belt and much more self restraint after the years spent on duty. 

Lora approached one of the guards and stopped several feet from him, trying to seem as non threatening as she could. Smiling was still beyond her however, and all the girl could was keep herself from crossing her hands as she spoke. "Good evening, we bear a message for Lord Bairan, can you tell us how to seek an audience with his Lordship?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2009)

The guard stares staright ahead never even acknowledging the young womans presence. The slight rise and fall of his shoulders is the only thing tell you he is alive.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 12, 2009)

Seeing the guard's complete lack of response to Loreen's words, Aidan figured the man weren't supposed to talk to people, or something silly like that.  Rather than blabber at a wall with weapons, Aidan decided to seek a new source of information.

Waiting until another scholar-looking type made themselves known, Aidan approached one, intercepting his route momentarily to speak.

" 'ullo there!  Sorry fer the interruption, but tha lady and I need to deliver a message to Lord Bairan... a man named Fallon sent us.  Can ye help?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2009)

The middle-aged man with only a few tufts of hair around his ears left on his head looks at Aidan with a start. "SHH!!," he whispers, "You must be quiet here." he says moving on in a rush ducking into a nearby tent.

You are not sure but it looks like the labourer pushing the wheelbarrow has picked up his pace and is at a near trot.

"WHAT IS THIS ABOUT?" a booming voice echoes through out the camp. Then a man in velvet robes and a silk sash across his shoulders steps out of the largest tent looking around intently. When his eyes fall on the two young people he points a long finger at says, "What are they doing here?"

As one four guards two from the tent the man came from and two from near Aidan and Loreen leap to surround the confused duo.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 13, 2009)

Lora's brows thickened with anger. "Dear GODS has everyone in this camp gone mad? We are here to deliver a message to Lord Bairan, but have met nothing but hostility every step of the way. I am a 5'4'' girl what is wrong with you all?" - The Wizard illustrated her words by pointing towards the half-drawn swords of the guards around them.

Lora breathed heavily as she raged. It was stupid of her to go in to a tantrum but the recent events had made her too frustrated to be able to control her emotions. She glanced sideways at Aidan, waiting to see if he would start apologizing. *"You'd better show some backbone, pretty boy."
*


----------



## Theroc (Aug 13, 2009)

Aidan blinked as a man came storming out and a bunch of guards surrounded them.

"Ye've gotta be kiddin' me..." The boy grumbled, his nigh constant smile dropping momentarily as the slight increase in his volume provoked a storm of angry activity.

"What're we doing here?  I'm startin' ta wonder that meself... see, I wanted to help in the war against tha Treylor Empire, and so went to the Irregulars camp... and got sent on an errand here ta tell Lord Bairan something a fella named Fallon wanted him ta know, and thus far everyone's about ready ta skewer me an' the lady here..."

He knew he should have been more polite, as he didn't want to provole more violence, but after Loreen's outburst and the general hostility of those he'd encountered left him soured on helping the Five Kingdoms.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 15, 2009)

"Fallon? I see," the man says. "This is all a misunderstanding, you are messengers. Well then please come inside so we may talk."

The four guards then stand at attention around Loreen and Adian. (An honor guard or a way to make them go where they want is unclear.)

The are escorted to the large peaked tent and then ushered inside. The tents interior is illuminated by only a few candles most on a desk beside a large book. There are rugs on the floor and a large cot against the back wall. A large chest also has a few books stacked on top of it and a throne like chair is behind the desk.

It is to the chair the robed man goes and then sitting down he puts his elbows atop th desk and places his finger tips together, looking over his hands at the messengers. "Now please, tell me what is so pressing that you were sent where you ought not have been sent?" he asks.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 15, 2009)

Lora was startled a bit that this was actually the Lord himself. She was expecting the man to be a servant or adviser at most. They were lucky that Lord Bairan was not as unforgiving as most nobility, when it came to people of lower standing showing attitude in their presence.

The hands crossed together before his face meant his Lordship was not in a very communicative mood, hence he would probably not want to hear all the things Lora had to say, so she just repeated the words of the message. "Old man Fallon told us to convey to your Lordship, that Martomum is in trouble in the western woods."

Lora looked at the floor, in the hopes of not angering the nobleman any further.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 15, 2009)

Aidan followed the others inside, glad to have the 'misunderstanding' out of the way.  For being soldiers, they sure were rude, and for being a noble, this man sure didn't take the time to be truly polite, in his opinion.

"Aye, Fallon said we were ta tell ya that Martomum were in trouble in tha Western Wood.  If I remember right, he went off with a few new irregulars to search fer a missin' outrider... but I jes' overheard a bit o' talk as I got into tha camp..."  The boy added, before looking about the tent, oblivious to any rules of etiquette that may apply in such a situation, being naught but a simple farmboy, woefully uneducated for the most part about noble life.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2009)

A serious experssion covers the mans face, his dark eyebrows draw down as he listens to Aidan and Loreen talk. He seems to be getting angry as they speak but noticing Loreen's demenor and Aidan's peroccupation with other things than this news, his face softens the creases in his forehead fade and his thinning hair line moves back to its original postion. He sits staring at the two for a few seconds then puts his hands flat on the table and stands, and they notice he is not as tall or impossing as he was outside.

"You have done well in delivering your message, I must.. act on this. Please wait here." he says coming around the desk and slipping outside. One of the two guards automaticly slips into the tent and stands there hardly breathing.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 17, 2009)

Lora bowed slightly as the Lord left, and looked around the room. She was still distracted by other things however, so the interior did not receive much of the girl's attention. "A Lord that says please. That's a rare sight." Lora mumbled at Aidan while cautiously eying the guard.

The young Wizard tried to remember everything she was taught by Mirella as far as nobility were concerned, and Lord Bairan in particular. There were countless books to be read, family trees and power struggles to be memorized, land disputes and old grudges between the noble houses to be noted. But Lora was a smart girl, even if she would not brag about it. [sblock] Spot: 6-1=5 lol she is too distracted i guess.Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty: 14+8=22 [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Aug 17, 2009)

"A rare sight, is that so..."  Aidan blinked, "So... most nobles are rude?  Mum always tol' me that nobles were tha most polite people in tha world..."

The boy continued looking around from his seat, though sitting idly in the tent was bothersome to him, since he still hadn't officially signed himself up for the Irregulars, and he needed the money to try and help heal his father.  The faster he was in, the faster he could start getting more significant cash.

[sblock=Senses]
Spot: 14 total
Listen: 19 total
1d20+3=14, 1d20+3=19
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 17, 2009)

Lora was thinking hard on a book she had read last year, but answered Aidan's question casually while rubbing her chin and focusing her eyes on a piece of furniture. "They are nobleborn, and therefore by birthright they are our betters and masters. Suffice to say that a nobleman can have you beaten or executed on a whim, and no one will question him. With that much power, history has shown that men can easily turn to darkness. It is rare for one to be so unaffected by pride and not punish us for our rudeness." Lora was answering in earnest, although she remembered they were not alone, and quickly glanced at the soldier.[sblock] Knowledge: History 8+8=16 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2009)

The tent is quiet as Loreen sits and thinks and Aidan listens to the sound of horses riding off. 

A few minutes later the tent flaps opens and their host reenters the tent. The guard leaves immediately and without a word. "I have sent men into the woods to find Martomum," he says returning to his desk and looking about for something. "So all will be well there," he continues, "I must reward the two of you for coming here with your message. And perhaps pay you to deliver one for me. Ah there it is." he says bending to pick up a bronze coffer. He carefully sits it on the desk off to the side. 

Then turning to a chest behind him opening the lid and pulls out a few things. He looks to the two young people and places two small bags and two bear head brooches on the desk towards them. "These," he says "are for doing a great service to Lord Bairan," he says pointing to the silver brooches. "And these you will recieve if you deliever a message for me." he says shaking one of the bags making the metal inside clink together.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 18, 2009)

Aiden blinked at Loreen's response.

"Bein' noble is by birth?  Mum never tol' me that... don't that mean if she were noble, I'd be noble too?"  The boy blinked, before continuing, "Mum tol' me once she were noble afore she met Pa... "

However, before that conversation could continue any farther, Lord Bairan re-entered and Aidan turned his attention towards the noble.  As he displayed the rewards, Aidan smiled.  While a trinket indicating great service wasn't something one should really sell, having such a thing would, as Aidan could only surmise, a sign of prestige, meaning he'd done something of import... which could possibly get him access to things previously locked.  And the money... well... the money might be enough to save his Pa.  Though... getting one of the Noble Priests to go all the way to the fringes to heal a simple farmer... would likely be rather expensive.

"Thank ye, Mi'lord..." The boy managed to come up with what he believed to be the proper title.  He left the remainder of the speaking to Loreen, who knew the proper protocol.  Besides... Aidan was too tempted to lay his plight before the noble and ask for assistance.  But given what Loreen had just said about executions on a whim... asking for charity did not seem wise...


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 18, 2009)

Lora was very grateful of Mirela and her vast library. She knew enough about the Lord and his past, to know that he would not appreciate the unlawfulness going around camp. "We thank you my Lord, both Aidan and myself. - the girl quickly glanced at Aidan, hoping he was not against her talking on his behalf - We are glad that we could be of assistance. To be honest I accepted the job because Fallon was probably the only civil person i talked to in this camp, but now that i have strained my memory, i did remember that Martomum was one of your advisers. Not that it mattered to some in this camp... To be honest my Lord, we have meat with some unexpected aggression in both camps." 

After that, Lora was quick to convey the fight with the veteran soldier, the memory all too close to that of her rape several years ago. This made the girl shudder despite her best efforts, but she continued and told the Lord of the group of soldiers on this side of the camp as well.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2009)

"Your tale is... interesting." he says after Loreen is done telling it. "I had hoped when I had the camps segregated that some order would come about but it seems I must do more." 

He steps around the desk and hands the brooches and coin pouches to them both. "Fear not I will have order even if.. well I will have it." 

He walks the two to the tent flap and then says to the guard "Take these two back to the irregulars camp, and make sure they reach there safely." The guard throws a fist across his chest then steps in behind the two as if to herd them.

(edit) Watching the two youngsters start off the man in the tents doorway called to them, "Make sure to tell Fallon that the old _Bear_ is dead." he says closing the flap before the two could reply.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 19, 2009)

Lora took the brooch and pinned it on her cleavage - blue went well with her eyes, so it wasn't that bad. "This well better than expected." she mumbled at Aidan.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 19, 2009)

Aidan pinned the brooch on his shirt, which contrasted starkly with his peasant's clothing as he nodded to Loreen.  As the soldier prepared to escort them, Aidan slowly allowed the man to usher him, not being in the mood for any more trouble.  He let himself relax slightly, though he remained alert in case of trouble.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 19, 2009)

Lora had walked for half a day to reach camp, and had exhausted herself mentally even further. The girl found it hard to concentrate, when she felt dirty, sleepy and hungry. "My feet hurt." she sighed with a bit of exaggerated sadness on her face, as she switched shoulders for her weapon.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 19, 2009)

[Sblock]
lol, with Loreen's weight(not including her gear), she'd put him over his maximum encumbrance for normal carrying, placing him under the 'lift' restriction.  Maybe HM will allow Aidan a surge of strength to impress a lady?[/sblock]



Myth and Legend said:


> "My feet hurt."




Aidan chuckled lightly, he was a bit tired himself, but he was used to wandering, and used to a hard days work on the farm.  So, he likely wasn't in as bad a shape as Loreen was.

"Aye, I only know o' one solution ta that problem..."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] I doubt the lady would let you touch her, go ahead and try but watch the glavie [/sblock]

[sblock=ooc2] nobody asked what the message that they were to deliever is??? so lets back track I will edit it in up top and then clear this post when i'm ready for you to return to Fallon and edit that in here going to need a couple days to get others caught up so let me know in ooc thread anything you want to do before are mini break[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 20, 2009)

Lora turned her head over and looked at Aidan with her dark blue eyes. "Well i suppose nobody here has a brass tub full of hot water and herbs, so i guess a warm fire, some food an a bedroll will do. - the girl paused for a bit and examined Aidan's features. - At least that's what's on my mind."

Lora mulled Lord Bairan's message over in her head. _*"What did he mean by "The old Bear is dead?"*_ [sblock]Haha i guess we got carried away and forgot about the message! Anyway, Lora is probably going to shriek with surprise if he lifts her up, and then depending on her mood either scold him, slap him or... Well nobody knows what a girl will do untill things happen - the girl included! I suppose we can RP a bit on our way back, perhaps finding a good spot to camp as well. I hear Fallon's a good cook, eh? [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Aug 21, 2009)

"Well, I don't happen to have any o' that on me either, Miss Loreen.  But if ya want, I do know a small solution to your feet hurting problem..."

The boy didn't do anything yet, wanting to be sure the girl wouldn't take his action the wrong way... instead waiting for some form of permission before acting.  He also wondered what the noble meant with his message... since Fallon called Lord Bairan the old Bear... what does that mean if that old Bear is dead?  Is that good... or bad?

Aidan wouldn't have concerned himself with the thought, but there wasn't too much else to think about, besides something along lines his mother taught him wasn't befitting to a well-mannered boy.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 21, 2009)

"Hmm?" Lora asked, while distractedly winding her ponytail around her index finger. She had things on her mind, layers upon layers of thoughts - after all, she hadn't had so much excitement (well at least not any _good_ kind of excitement) in a long while.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 21, 2009)

"Well, most people's feet hurt less when they ain't walking on 'em..."

He elaborated slightly, not taking that phrase as enough of a permission to avoid giving the wrong idea.  After all, he wants to help, nothing else... and doesn't want to make anyone else think he wants anything else either.  Particularly the girl he just met who can get so large her hand was almost as big as he was.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 21, 2009)

Lora's brows thickened for a moment. "I don't see where you're going with this. Do you have a mount? If so it was unwise to leave it unattended, It's likely that the animal has been stolen by now."


----------



## Theroc (Aug 21, 2009)

Aidan blinked before responding.

"N-no Miss Loreen, I couldn't afford to take Bree from Pa an' me mum... she's tha only 'orse we have..."

He looked over at the soldier before turning his head between the two and continuing.

"I was jus' thinkin', when me lil' sister's got sore feet, I'd carry 'em home, but I suppose that wouldn't be proper in this case... sorry."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 21, 2009)

Lora laughed with genuine amusement - this simple, yet apparently honest and kindhearted boy was quite entertaining with his attempt at chivalry. The girl rarely laughed, so at some lower level in her mind she took a liking to Aidan, simply because he made her feel good and happy. "I can't do that to you, especially since you took a beating for me. Thank you all the same though."

Lora's voice rang like a bell, her spirits obviously lifted from her usual cold and detached demeanor. She displayed an authentic smile, and while some part of her was wandering what the hell was happening, an unusually strong sense of hope washed over the girl's mind, as she sent of a silent thought to her Goddess. *"Sannaya, perhaps it is time for me to wash over the dirt of the past and start anew..."*

"I don't know how, but you managed to make me smile. That's not an easy thing, you know." The young Wizard grinned and pointed her finger at Aidan, and then touched her ponytail as if to check if it's there. "Call me Lora."


----------



## Theroc (Aug 21, 2009)

"I can't do that to you, especially since you took a beating for me. Thank you all the same though."

Aidan was glad she didn't take it the wrong way, as he'd feel rather awkward looking out for her if she thought he was less than honest.  At first, Aidan wasn't sure if she was laughing at him or not, but after a moment and her reply, the farmboy could tell she wasn't upset or derisive.  Not that he knew the word derisive...

"I don't know how, but you managed to make me smile. That's not an easy thing, you know."

Aidan chuckled lightly at this.

"Call me Lora."

"I sorta guessed ya weren't much fer smiling... but I made ya laugh too."  He smirked with a friendly chuckle, before turning to look at the soldier as well as they continued walking toward the camp.

"So, uh, Lora..." He began, not sure exactly how to ask the question without again looking suspicious, but he knew no 'tactful' way to ask, "Where... do ya plan on stayin'?  Are ya stayin' in tha camp?  Er didya have a room in town'er somethin'?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 22, 2009)

Lora leered her head to the side. "Yes well I wasn't actually planning on spending the night here. I thought it would be much easier to find a man when i have drawing of him. I guess i thought wrong. I suppose walking back to town is not the smartest thing to do right now, so I'll have to spend the night here. - The girl paused for a bit and looked around. - preferably away from any more potential _suitors_."


----------



## Theroc (Aug 27, 2009)

"Yes well I wasn't actually planning on spending the night here. I thought it would be much easier to find a man when i have drawing of him. I guess i thought wrong. I suppose walking back to town is not the smartest thing to do right now, so I'll have to spend the night here."

Aidan blinked.  "Well, it's only easy if ya know where 'e gone..."  Came the simple reply.

"Preferably away from any more potential _suitors_."

Aidan chuckled lightly.  "Aye, I'll keep an eye out and raise a ruckus if I notice anythin' amiss.  That is, o' course, if ya wan' yer bedding near mine."  The boy offered, knowing no better way to protect the girl.

"Though, I be wondering where we stash our reward so's we don't get mugged in camp..."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2009)

The two make it back to the divide between the camps as a mounted patrol use the space as a road to set off for the western woods. Every third man carries a torch while others carry long then lances. 

The patrol is lost in sight to the thick trees but the horses can stil be heard tromping through the brush. The guard tells them to go across and watches as they move towards the chaotic spree of tents, fires and bedding. After he is sure they are safely in the irregulars camp he turns to walk off.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 27, 2009)

"Right, let's find Fallon and deliver the message from Lord Bairan. Maybe he'll know of a safe place to sleep as well." Lora looked around cautiously and mounted her glaive on her shoulder, in such a way that she could easily raise it and start swinging.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 29, 2009)

Aidan nodded, not saying anything as he looked about.  His weapons remained on his belt, but he knew he was just about as good with as without.  He didn't really have anything to add to the discussion at the current time, and so chose to focus on looking for Fallon, and following Lora, should she begin moving in any particular direction.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2009)

Heading back to the spot were you encountered Loreen's _suitor, _you decide to head off towards where you first saw fallon taking to the group of men. 

After about ten minutes of looking around the quiet chaotic campsites you see Fallon sitting on a camp stool near a small fire. He seems to be cooking something in a round pot even this late in the evening.

A donkey sleeps off to one side of the site it's lead line dangly down as if it was chewed through. Other gear and bedrolls lay scattered about and none are in use at the moment.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 31, 2009)

Lora grinned at the donkey - she found the animals amusing, with their long ears rotating around. "Hello Fallon, we have sucessfuly delivered the message, and come back with an answer from Lord Bairan." The girl spoke with a calm tone and waited for the old man to answer.

Old people were taking things slowly all the time, which made sense, even if Lora was more hot headed by nature. She did contradict herself, by being impulsive but having the need to think over everything at the same time, although the girl would never admit it to another.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 31, 2009)

"Hello Fallon, we have sucessfuly delivered the message, and come back with an answer from Lord Bairan."

"Aye, we did... though 'is soldiers nearly loosed steel on us 'fore that..." Aidan grumbled afterwards, looking about somewhat anxiously.  As it was, he had no official position in the Irregulars, or any other sort of service... he was just a farmboy.  However, he also had an insignia which indicated Lord Bairan's favor, to some degree or another.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2009)

As you enter the little campsite Fallon stands and looks behind you as if looking for someone, "You did, did you talk to Bear?" he asks hesitantly.

 Then he notices your brooches and his face beams into the greatest of smiles and a hundred new creases form on his face. "Come sit, sit and tell me what he said. Did he go looking for Martomum? Is that why he isn't here? Did he give you those?" he asks pointing to the brooches.

"What is he up to still plucking food out of that beard of his I bet. Heh heh." he chuckles as he sits and looks into the pot stirring it. "All, all will be right again," he murmurs to himself.

[sblock=important] the man you talked to did not have a beard he had thinning black hair piercing small eyes and a clean shaven face with a pointed chin and small nose just thought you should know [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 1, 2009)

Suddenly everything fell in to place, and Lora felt like an idiot for not realizing it earlier. "Dear Gods in the heavens! - the girl's brows thickened, indicating that her mind was occupied. - this wasn't Lord Bairan after all! Fallon the message we were given was that "The old Bear is dead." Now that i remember all the rumors i have heard of court and Lord Bairan's thirst for adventure, i think we have been tricked. The man we spoke to, the one who gave us these - Lora pointed towards the brooches. - i now believe he was none other than Dellex, I am certain of it. I had - Lora coughed to clear her throat. - I had not concentrated on studying the appearance of the nobility, as there are so many members of each house. But now that i thnk about it, it seems i was too distracted to realize the deception on the spot."

Lora sulked, as she hated the feeling of helplessness - some genius she was! "I can draw the man's face for you if you want. But i think even a verbal description is enough. Fallon, i think that Lord Bairan is no longer in command, and that he has either left on his own accord or... something more sinister is afoot."

Lora realized she was babling, but her mind was empowered by a torrent of thoughts, gathering bits and pieces of all the information she had on Lord Bairan and his advisers, covering all the possible moves, motives and agendas. She imagined all the political figures, the power struggle, the war - everything was like a game of stones. And someone was moving the pieces with skill, taking advantage of the turmoil in the Five Kingdoms.

Lora dropped her backpack and put her index fingers on her temples - the girl was completely focused in her thoughts. [sblock] Good that you mentioned it! I had focused on the man's grab and it seems you didn't describe his features in detail. Plus, Lora's *Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty* of 22 didn't tell her what Lord Bairan _looked like_, but now with Fallon's description it should make sense for her with her 18 INT score  Any other checks necessary? [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] From my rereading Lora was studying everything but the man before her and Aidan also seem interested in the contents of the tent. I thought you had it when he said you did Lord Bairan a great service and not you did me a great service, but the colors make it hard to read. I was trying my hardest not to have him out right lie it not in Dellex's nature for falsehood but manipulate is a different story he is a wizard after all. It was great that both you and Theroc's character weren't in camp when Lord Barian gave his little speech or you would have known his appearance everything is going great this end a little mystery/intrgue to add to the fights lol. Theroc will wait for you to post Fallon's reaction to the triad from Lora. [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Sep 1, 2009)

"You did, did you talk to Bear?"

Aidan nodded with a smile, knowing he'd done as asked.  After all, he asked for Lord Bairan, was told where to go, and spoke with a man who seemed rather authoritative, so it would be most obvious it was Lord Bairan.

"Come sit, sit and tell me what he said. Did he go looking for Martomum? Is that why he isn't here? Did he give you those?"

Aidan couldn't answer most of the question, but he started to reply.  "He didn't say what he was doin', 'sides that he sen' men inta tha wood, jes' sent us back wit' these and a message..."

"What is he up to still plucking food out of that beard of his I bet. Heh heh."

Aidan blinked.  Bairan had no beard.  The man he met was of thinning hair and robes.

"Bairan 'ad no beard, Fallon... ye sure ye remembered right?"

"Dear Gods in the heavens!  this wasn't Lord Bairan after all! Fallon the message we were given was that "The old Bear is dead." Now that i remember all the rumors i have heard of court and Lord Bairan's thirst for adventure, i think we have been tricked. The man we spoke to, the one who gave us these I now believe he was none other than Dellex, I am certain of it. I had - I had not concentrated on studying the appearance of the nobility, as there are so many members of each house. But now that i thnk about it, it seems i was too distracted to realize the deception on the spot."

Aidan looked about nervously.  "So, we were tricked?  Who is Dellex?  Why did 'e lie an' pose as Bairan?  Ain't that against some law?  Posin' as a noble?"  The boy's brows were furrowed, obviously confused, and not pleased at all that the only positive experience he'd encountered with anyone outside the girl he'd placed under his proverbial wing was a total farce.  This, naturally, made the farmboy feel betrayed.  And young men betrayed usually don't take it in stride too well... though Aidan was better than the usual.

"I can draw the man's face for you if you want. But i think even a verbal description is enough. Fallon, i think that Lord Bairan is no longer in command, and that he has either left on his own accord or... something more sinister is afoot."

Aidan kicked the dirt a bit, before responding himself.  "I remember faces... and I won't be fergettin' 'is, that liar."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking shocked by the traid of news Fallon says quietly, "Sit, sit and tell me everything." 

The old man never says a thing as the two tell their story together, he just listens and nods while stirring the contents in the pot. As the two come towards the end he ladles a fine smelling stew into bowls for them and then passes over a waterskin and hunk of bread for them to share.

"Yes you, you spoke to Dellex of that there is no doubt. But you didn't introduce yourselves so he didn't either Dellex would not lie, even to an orc. Trust me I have seen that!", he almost smiles but sighs and continues. "He, he believes lying brings about more and more to cover the past lies and Dellex hates... disorder let's say. And nothing is more chaotic then getting caught in a circle of lies. You saw the tents, the fires and everything else in that camp they are all Dellex's doing I'm sure. Bear doesn't care enough to make sure all the tents are neat but a mess like here in the irregulars part of camp would drive him mad everytime he turned his head."

He looks about the cluttered area and smiles at the donkey. "And this, this will stay a mess just to be a burr in his foot," he says seriously. Then picks up a towel near his foot and tosses it about to add to the mess.

"Now you, you believe Bear to be dead," he says looking at the two eating. "He is not dead like you believe but 'The old Bear is dead.' is worse," he sys sadly shaking his head and staring at the bowl in his hands. "Worse for us, all of us. The old Bear would have listened to advice from all sides and not givin an order till the argument was played through. But Dellex seems to have as much influences as Bear and it is only a matter of time before Bear is just a figurehead and the real power is in Dellex's hands," the old man shudders.

"Now, now Dellex_ is _a good man just a little to obsessed with postion and everyone fitting in their place," he continues. "And he hates Martomum and m... dear Otehaer!! You said he sent men into the woods?"


----------



## Theroc (Sep 2, 2009)

Aidan nodded.  "Aye.  I heard a few horses ride off after we delivered our message, Dellex tol' us to wait in 'is tent while he dispatched them... then sent us back here.  So, his men likely already found Martomum and comp'ny..."

He said simply, not realizing the deadly game that nobles play, assuming that it meant their plead for aid was heard and responded to, as aid... like it was supposed to be... Woefully ignorant of any foul play.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 2, 2009)

Lora connected the tips of her fingers in a subconscious attempt to focus harder. The girl's ponytail shone in the light of the campfire, as she turned her head abruptly at Fallon's words. She then grabbed the wooden spoon but used it as a scepter instead, waving it around and pointing at Fallon to illustrate her words.

"No i had not suggested that Lord Bairan is dead, but the thought of one or more sides scheming for power did cross my mind. He seems like the kind that prefers the simple life of an adventurer to the complexity of being a noble with many duties, so I thought someone could have taken advantage of that. - Lora turned towards Aidan when he spoke and nodded. - yes they are on horseback, but riding quickly at night will give you a horse with a broken leg sooner rather than later, so they must not be that far off. Fallon, do you think that these men might have been dispatched with orders to slay Mart and his men and make it look like someone else is responsible?" 

Lora's brain was running at full speed, she was considering all the moves and possible outcomes of the situtation, and the best countermeasure to the enemy's move. Right now a large scale distraction that would bring attention to where Mart's mene were would be best, as the deed cannot stay hidden when more of the irregulars swarm the woods. That is, provided Lora's worst assumptions were true.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2009)

Fallon sets his bowl down while staring at the dark woods that run off to the west. His face takes on as serious an experssion as the wrinkles will allow. "It would, would not be the first time Dellex tried to remove Martomum from this world." he says eyes ever on the woods as if he can see Martomum and his company.


"When, when the war started Dellex became ocuppied with other duties and almost forgot about us. But Martomum tried to talk to Bear to tell him that we were needed and not to let Dellex have his wa...What is that?" he asks standing. 

Putting his back to the fire to see better Fallon points off into the woods. "There, there!" he exclaims. "You see, see it!" 

Looking at the woods is like looking at a black wall. It is darker even than the sky it reaches towards for the sky has at least the moon and stars to lighten it. But in that darkness you notic a small flicker of light, maybe a torch and heading towards the camp. "Come , come on it may be Martomum."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 4, 2009)

Lora shook her head and gazed in to the night. "Hold on, you are too impatient, especially for one your age. We don't know who or what is there, caution must be used." The girl tried to see what lied beyond the lightened area of the camp, but the shadows seemed a blur to her. "Can you see anything?" she asked Aidan with a low tone.

[sblock] Spot: 10-1=9 [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Sep 4, 2009)

Aidan himself was ready to 'charge' into the forest to investigate, but Lora warned against such, and not wanted to look like a wool-headed farmboy, he stayed back.  Watching her strain his eyes, he blinked, wondering why she didn't just magick the thing to make it easier to see.

"Ya can't use yer magic ta make ya see better?"  He whispered the ignorant question, unaware of the limitations of magic, before straining his senses for any information.

[sblock=OOC Checks]
1d20+3=23, 1d20+3=7  Spot/Listen check[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2009)

[sblock=Aidan sees]
search party returning you see them clearly about 50 feet out into the woods. Looks like they have wounded [/sblock]

The light becomes a little larger as the minutes pass, but Fallon and Lora can hardly make out what the will o' the wisps truly are.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 7, 2009)

"Oy!  Fallon, git some men!  It looks like yer search party's on tha way home, and they got wounded!"

The boy called out, before dashing forward to reach the group quickly.  After all he'd heard, he wanted to make sure that he reached the men in time to help in case Dellex's men arrived.  Worst comes to worst, he'd end up even more bruised than before.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 7, 2009)

Lora scratched her cute button nose and looked at Aidan storming off. She rolled her eyes and followed, not really running but not dragging her feet either.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

The two enter the dark forest with Aidan tripping a little as he dashes forward. They notice that the torchlight suddenly stops and they hear a call from someone, "Who be out there?" a gruff voice asks.

[sblock=FM] Claude was withthe group that encountered Martomum and the others. He and the others (NPCs) have brought Shinn back to get a little medical attention. [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2009)

"Who be out there?"

Aidan stopped, blinking at the question... realizing that the group would have no idea who they were.

"I'm er... unofficially one of the Irregulars... Fallon sent Miss Lora and I on an errand, which delayed my official enlistment.  Aidan Burke's me name..."  He blurted, shifting a bit to defend himself if necessary, though he likely wouldn't be able to put up too good of a fight, given his fairly recent beating issued by that gruff soldier.  However, if nothing else, he'd give Lora a chance to flee should they be attacked.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 8, 2009)

Lora leered her head to the side and spoke. "Do you serve Dellex? Or are you Mart's outriders?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

"We're Irregulars too," comes the reply. "Got a wounded man.. I don't know any Dellex what about you Claude?" the man asks as they start forward again.

[sblock=ooc] knowledge noblitiy check for Claude plz [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Sep 8, 2009)

A tall black man who has a bow strapped to his back looks at the boy with his bright green eyes for a moment then speaks to the man who asked the question in an accented tongue.

"I do believe I haven't met a...Dellex you say, but the name has a familiar ring to it though. Give me a moment to think." He responds stroking his goatee in thought.

[sblock]
Knowledge (nobility)
1d20+4=17
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

[sblock=check results]
O.k. FM your check results can be found here http://www.enworld.org/forum/4845103-post6.html

Welcome Aboard!! [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Sep 9, 2009)

After a long moment of thought Claude manages to remeber the name.
"I have remebered the name Dellex and much off what I have heard of him. but at that can wait. We have an injured man who needs help, this should be our top priority, should it not?" Claude says to the man who asked the question.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

"Yeah we should get him to Fallon like the dwarf said." comes the reply. and he starts towards the campsite helping to carry Shinn.

As you exit the woods you see Fallon walking towards you a shoulder bag in his arms. "Here, here this may help." he says to Claude. Looking to Aidan and Lora he asks, "No Martomum?" in a sad voice.

[sblock=ooc] handed Claude a healer's kit [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Sep 9, 2009)

"Why thank you Fallon this will aid us greatly, but I am no healer so this may be of better use to another comrade." Claude says almost apologetically and then moves to where Shinn is being brought to drop off the kit. "Now I believe that we have things to speak of and introductions to make" Claude says taking a seat at the fire and looking at the boy and the girl


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 9, 2009)

Lora put on her frozen mask of disinterest, as she judged the newcomers one by one. The one who seemed to talk the most was a middle-aged man, with the manners and appearance of nobility. "Interesting accent." the girl remarked with a monotonous voice, while looking at the others. _*"Too many men. I guess i didn't think this over much did i..."*_


----------



## Theroc (Sep 9, 2009)

Aidan turned to Fallon as they exited the woods.

"Uh, Mart ain't here?  I dunno who he is... but you'd be better off asking them..."

Before the boy was moved to sit around the fire with another stranger, who caused Lora to return to more of how she was when he'd first met her.

"Uh... I introduced myself already, didn't I?  Anyways, what about Martomum, introductions can wait... he's probably in danger..."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

"Intoductions can, can happen has we help Shinn," Fallon replies to the young man. "And by, by the accent and skin color your a Reygurian, correct."

Fallon walks to where Shinn is lying. "Hmm.. not, not to bad at all in a little shock maybe. Please Aidan can you raise his feet?" he says gesturing to the lad to help.

[sblock=ooc] How about an aid another role with the healing skill and another post it should put you over in XP and I'd like that done before your vacation  [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Sep 9, 2009)

Aidan moved to lift Shinn's legs, trying to be gentle as he looked for the other boy's wounds.

"Fallon, shouldn't we be goin' ta look fer Martomum?  What if Dellex's men... yanno..."  The boy asked, frowning.  He wasn't much of a healer, and he didn't want his ignorance to cost anyone their lives.

[sblock=OOC]
Aid Another Heal 1d20=5
Aidan's no nurse.  And hitting a levelup before I go off to visit would be cool, lol.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Sep 10, 2009)

"I'm glad that I am with such astute company, yes indeed I am from Reygur. I do hope you do not judge me from my place of birth though I have given up much of the... culture. Mon nom est Claude Francois Grignard, at your service. I do not know of the customs here very well but asking about an accent is not an introduction, is it not?" Claude says looking down at his right hand after he finishes.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Sep 10, 2009)

Claude hears the name Dellex again and goes back to stroking his goatee. "Dellex, that is the second time I have heard his name and both time it has not sounded good. From what I reember is that he has become advisor to Lord Bairan and is known to be ordered in his pursuits, though not dangerously so." 

Claude leans in closer to the fire so the light illuminated his face fully "it has been said that he has been offered to be advisor advisor to the King of Pesh, although these could just be rumours. Come to think of it Dellex was sent to Pesh to gather the lords of the land to aid the The Great King's army. When he went to Lord Barian's manor he gained the rank of second in command and seems to be using his new found authority. I hope that has aided you, has it?" 

As Claude finishes he grabs the bow off of his back and starts running his finger up and down the string, to look for notches, while looking at the girl infront of him. "Now I have a question why so interseted in... Martomum, if he was the dwarf I have seen him and he was in good health when we left?" Claude asks the girl, feeling she hasn't talked enough for his liking.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 10, 2009)

Lora let a torrent of ice stream from her azure coloured eyes, as she stepped to the side and started fiddling with her ponytail as if it needed refastening. She did not like to be intruded upon, and did not like someone who insisted on his own demands of her attention. "I hold no specific fondness for any one here, but I cannot stay idly when knowing that someone can fall victim to the undercurrents of the power struggle between men. - Lora paused as she observed the other's reaction. He seemed to know enough of the nobility to be interested in the bit of information she had collected herself. - Dellex has been taking care of the mundane events of the barony, and when one sees how the Lord removed loyal advisers such as Mart and demoted them to low positions, the picture becomes clearer and clearer. While we sit here gossiping of court rumours, the armed guard can be well on their way to dispatching Mart as he is a direct threat to Dellex's plans for power and eventual Lordship."

As she talked, the girl observed Aidan and Fallon's attempt at reviving the unconscious man, lying wounded on the ground. Some part of her wanted to help nurture him back to health, but a bigger, stronger one resented the thought of touching him. *"And that is why I am not a Cleric." *the girl stated matter of factly in her mind.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2009)

"No, no you have his feet to high," Fallon says to Aidan. "There that's, that's better thank you Aidan." 

He looks over at the Lora and the newcomers. "I think, think you gentlemen have done enough you may go and thank you as well," he says. Then turning to look at Claude he says, "Please, please stay and tell me everything that happened when you met Martomum."

After listening to the brief account of Claudes encounter with Martomum and the others, Fallon gets up from Shinn''s side and returns to his stool. Staring out into the forest, the light of the dying fire placing shadows on his sad face. "You, you are right Lora," he says with a sigh. "Martomum is the only thing Dellex fears, because he is the only person that can bring Bear back to his old self. That's why I sent you with the message years ago Martomum was in trouble in the western woods and Bear dropped everything to help his friend. I thought.." he sighs again and continues to stare at the dark western woods.

[sblock=ooc] Great so far guys I'm enjoying this immensely, thank you. Oh and I knew you'd get an ear full FM once ML saw your post lol. [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Sep 10, 2009)

Claude stands up and re positions his bow on his back, all the time looking straight in the eyes of this firey girl in front of him. "If you are saying that we are doing nothing then you fall into the same category, mon cher.  You are right that if this man is in trouble then we must come to his aid but I do not see you leading the charge." Claude says to her as best he can to not offend .knowing through past encounters of this sort that it will.

Claude breaks his stare and walks closer to Fallon "All I remeber Fallon was that Martomum was in good health and was not alone. Now thinking back there was a wolf's corpse in the clearing we found them, most likely due to them, I hope this brings you ease. My thoughts are that we should ask the injured young man, should we not?" Claude tells Fallon in a much softer tone then when he was talking to the girl.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 11, 2009)

"I always knew young Paladin types were full of themselves, but one could have hoped that you, being a man of old age, would have become wiser with the years. Fine then, if you are comfortable with following an eighteen year old girl in battle, by all means stay behind. Your armour might get dented at the tip of the charge any way."

Lora turned to Fallon and unsuccessfully  tried to remove the annoyed face she had displayed. Her arms were crossed beneath her breasts, and the girl's feet stomped on the ground as if to underline her displeasure. "Fallon how many of the irregulars can you gather so that we can  set out immediately and intercept Dellex's men? Mind you we need witnesses more than fighters - Dellex's soldiers are better trained, better equipped and are on horseback. But if we go with more witnesses then they can dispatch, they will hold back from doing a treasonous deed that would break the camp's discipline if it cannot be blamed on some external source."


----------



## Theroc (Sep 11, 2009)

Aidan listened to the talk, slightly confused at the discussion.

"Miss Lora ain't tha frontline type... an' I'da run out there meself already if Fallon didn't have me playin' nurse.  Not that I don't wanna help this guy, whoever 'e is, I jus' wanna make sure nothin' bad happen's to Martomum..."

The boy responded simply, looking about nervously.  He was obviously feeling edgy, wanting to do something rather than sit around and talk.  He wasn't much for talking, unlike Lora and this other man, apparently.  Aidan felt very out of place when debate and such go on, the events making him feel ignorant.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Sep 11, 2009)

"I apologize most whole heartedly of my behaviour, miss Lora, I have forgotten my manners and hope we may begin again on... a better foot. I merely stated that to say we should not rush into a situation."Claude says to Lora with a quick smile and then his face becomes serious again as he contiues "Indeed if someone is in danger then we must help them, not matter the cost, I'm glad we can agree on that. Now on to tactics I believe that we need a smaller group of men.This is so we may follow ,them without being found out, and then catch them in the act. What we need first is someone who can track them down." Claude says as he goes back to stroking his goatee in thought.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 16, 2009)

"No," Fallon says softly as he looks to Shinn resting peacefully. "We will not send anyone else out, Martomum will have to get back on his own." he stands looking somber and stretches yawning. "Besides, besides it is getting late and we have a full day of marching to do in the morning." 

"It would, would be best we got sleep but set up a watch for when Martomum returns." then he moves over to his bedroll and lays down. "Decide, decide amongst yourselves who should stay up for which watch I for one will take the first watch after midnight. Goodnight to you all."

[sblock=ooc] I think we can end this two and a half month night today I will be seeing about getting the guys out of the Search in the Dark possible this weekend and we can all start another chapter together. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2009)

The three young people watch as Fallon takes all this so easily and even falls to sleep after only a few minutes. It then becomes clear that the group has had a long day by all the yawns that start up as they all sit quietly around the fire. Deciding on a watch then taking to your bedroll sleep comes fast and uneventful. 

When you are awakened it is still dark and must be after midnight do to Fallon being the one to wake you. "Wake, wake see they are coming back and they seemed to have done it. They found the Outrider." he says moving to the next person then waking them. 

You see three men and the dwarf coming towards you, leading a horse with a young rider atop it. They look weary and haggered, but as they see Fallon they all crack some sort of smile knowing their mission was successful.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2009)

Walking towards the campsite you notice Fallon standing there along with a few people you don't know, two men and a gir... young woman. They seem to have been keeping Fallon company while you all were in the western woods. 

"Greetins' Fallon I 'ave survived them woods yets again," Martomum says wih what could be called a chuckle.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 21, 2009)

Trudging back through the woods, Trinham reflects on his performance. Originally depressed by all the mistakes he thinks he made, he eventually recognises that they did in fact succeeded in there mission and that nobody was killed. At this point Trinham overcomes his depression and concludes that he needs to learn from both his mistakes and successes. However, at the moment he is almost to tired to think, so he goes back to concentrating on putting one foot in front of the other.

Arriving back at the camp, Trinham nods to Fallon and the three strangers before wearily dropping onto the nearest convenient seat. "Hello Fallon. Glad to see you again. Who are your friends?

Now that he has time to rest, he notices that his arm hurts. Rolling up his sleeve he revels a nasty wolf bite. "You don't happen to have a bandage do you?"

[sblock="OOC"]I have deliberately not read the Off To War (IC) thread since we started Search in the Dark. Do I need to go back and read anything?[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Sep 21, 2009)

Aidan didn't speak, as he simply clenched and unclenched his fists in frustration.  He hated sitting around and doing nothing when his own ignorance might cost a man his life.  He wasn't used to this sort of thing.  It went against his nature and the way he was raised.  However, charging alone into the forest also was against his nature, as Aidan was not stupid.

And so he watched vigilantly, pacing back and forth and flexing his muscles in agitation before he eventually fell asleep on the ground, apparently overcome by his scuffle and the subsequent excitement.  He was, after all... still only a farmboy.  When he awoke, Aidan leapt to his feet, agitated that he passed out on watch.  Some farmboy he was... what if his flock was torn to pieces by wolves!?

He was glad, to see the group returning, and what appeared to be Martomum... from what he'd heard, anyway, returning from the woods.  He remained quiet though, not precisely sure what to say.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2009)

Fallon's grin becomes one of shock at the wound Trinham displays, "Yes, yes let's take care of that and the Outrider's leg before anything else." He says going to the healer's kit.

After Trinham has his wound bandaged and the leg of the Outrider is reset and a herbal tea is givin him for the pain. Fallon passes cups of hot tea to all present and asks about what happened in the woods.

Listening to the dwarfs tale Fallon gets a serious look about his face when the men on horseback are mentioned. "Lucky, lucky you were they didn't notice that cliff edge in the dark. Could, could have been a mess if you had to kill any of them, more reasons Dellex would have to use against you." He says sipping his tea darting a look at Lora and Aidan. 

"Dellex be a thorn ta be pulled from me foots another days." The dwarf grumbles passing an empty flask to Hralfgar. "Fir nows I's be need ins' sleep. So as ta keep ups on the morrow." Martomum takes his leave to his own tent. 

"And what, what to do with the rest of you? Hmm?" Fallon says smiling.


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Sep 23, 2009)

Hralfgar makes his way in the dark more easily, contemplating on what his father and grandfather were thinking of his performance. Confused, he tries not to think of what all had just happened and rather let someone else tell him what to do. When he receives the flask he fills it and passes it to the Dwarf with his welcomed liquor. He passes around the half empty bottle. "Well friends, that was quite something. How did yall fair?" Hralfgar asks to his comrades. "I think i need be finding a still or what not to produce some more of my fine wines and liquor."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Sep 24, 2009)

Claude who had his hand behind his cloak while watching the group now finally decides, after seeing Fallon's reaction, relaxes and his his courteous smile comes back on to his face.

"A Dwarf, this day is just full of surprises. Mon nom est Claude Francois Gringard, and I have heard tales of the dwarves but never actually have met one. Do tell me about yourself and about the dwarves." Claude says in a very curious tone of voice while stroking his goatee, "I do excuse if I come of rude but us Reygurians rarely deal with the dwarves." As Claude finishes he looks over at Aidan and motions with a wave of his hand and a kind smile to take a seat by the fire


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 24, 2009)

Trinham thanks Fallon profusely for treating his wound and sits quietely sipping his teal, half listening to the conversation going on around him. Once the dwarf has left, he says "Well I think I'll be off to my bed. Is there anywhere to bed down round here Fallon?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 24, 2009)

Lora had succumbed to an uneasy slumber, her dreams full of shadows and faces that bode yet another one of her nightmares. Before she fell prey to her subconscious however, the girl was awoken buy the rustling of men and gear and the voices of both familiar and unfamiliar people around her.

The girl remained as she was - curled with her knees pressed towards her chest, and the handle of her glaive firmly grasped in a horizontal position between her arms and waist. 

She didn't even remember how she had fallen asleep - as her, the Paladin and Fallon were discussing the situation, she had sat down only for a second, to attempt ant remember some useful knowledge and spells from her lessons.

Now the young Wizardress opened her eyes and observed the group with mixed feelings. Yet more men had come, which always made her stomach turn with anxiety. However, Martoumum and his group had returned safely, which meant that Dellex's supposed plan of execution had been thwarted for now.

Lora was tired to such an unbelievable extent, that she hardly had the will to get up from her warm spot. Her nap had made her drowsy, a bit slow and quite cranky. Loreen hated being deprived of sleep.

She tried to join the group quietly but her clumsiness made her knock over a tin cup which made a racket. "Uh, hello..." Lora murmured with a tired,  somewhat annoyed voice.


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Sep 25, 2009)

The old man looks at all the youngens around him, wondering if he should pass out the stiff liquor to the the young faces. He passes the bottle around to those who fought with him at the Cliff and in the Woods. He looks over to the young gil stumbling forward as he sits down on his blanket. "Well how fare ye miss? I do wish I did not disturb you with my mumblings. Old age withers a mans mind and senses, but I am not completely gone. My how you remind me of my youngen at home. Come sit, I have tales of bravery and courage on the field of battle this night, tales of how we fed the Ravens together." Hralfgar sheds off his rugged appearance and gives a large friendly smile from behind his thick beard. His blue eyes twinkle in the light of the stars and fire. His deep voice bellows out across the encampment before he realizes how loud he is. "Who wishes to listen to the tale of _Martomum and his Gereenies_?" Hralfgar throws off his best voice of the dwarf that he can remember from being called a Greenie. He looks at his fellow comrades expecting them to realize what he was implying.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 29, 2009)

Aidan did not say much of anything, keeping an eye out for any untoward behaviour towards Lora, observing.  While he was rather friendly as a farmboy, the sudden bustle of activity led him to think it better to remain quiet with a pleasant smile on his face and observe than open his mouth and make his ignorance apparent.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 1, 2009)

The night ends with almost everyone exhausted to the point of collaspe. And a new day dawns...

The following morning comes early as the camps get ready to set out. Though you should be tired from last nights endeavors, the excitment of marching out and getting closer to the battle front has spirits high and adrenline flowing.

But all that is dashed after the first days march, and the seconds forlorn through cold rain lifts nobodys spirit. It is like the old saying farmers' farm, bakers' bake, and soliders' walk. By day three noone wants to be roused from there blankets and on day four everything is done in slow motion and silence. And after four days of marching and four evenings of drills, word is spread round the camp like a brush fire that the army will rest for the next two days and drill only on the first day everyone getting a free day the second before the marching resumes.

Strange things start to happened in the irregulars camp as the army marches on. Regulars in their white tabards and mail start patroling in and around the irreguars camp, saying that they have orders to maintain discipline and keep the peace, not knowing that their very presence distrubs the peace more so than anything else. The irregulars are drilled as fiercely as the regulars in battle formations and tactics, givin guard duties and surprise inspections which mostly deal with cleanliness of campsites. Two other strange things catch your attention, the first is that it seems the army is headed north, everyday you march the sun stays on you right till it passes overhead and sets to your left over the trees of the western woods (Though the capital and upcoming war lie to the east). And the second is on the third day of the first week when Martomum thanks all those who was their to save his life at the ravine. He begrudingly mutters a thanks and even gives everyone a few items he says were "leavings frum tem regular louts" and also says that "mays next time use be a haven' a ropes ye greenies" 

That same evening Fallon tells everyone the story of Bear's Victory around the campfire.

And then it is dawn of the second day of the third week and and an ominous site dots the sky. Smoke, the smoke of war of buildings and lands being put to the torch. As the sun rises it reveals more of the terrible skyline and black smoke. Readying quickly this day the army of the bear moves quickly to locate the source of this smoke. Not marching in any order the army arrives at a steep hill over looking a small vale that looks to have a black cloud premenatly over it. Not wanting to walk into an ambush Bear sets his army out to surround the small village and come at it from all sides. But the percaution is unnessary as when the forward scouts come back to report their is not a soul alive, and show the Treylorian helment they found. It is with a heavy heart that Lord Bairan tells everyone to resume the pervious path. 

An hour into the resumed march a halt is called and then a message to "bed down" here for the night is passed on. No drills are called that day but all campsites are told to post their own guards. The whole day goes by and their is no word as to why all this is happening but the army seems tensed for an attack that never comes and as the sun sinks on another day and you come back from a boring and long guard shift you find Fallon and Martomum sitting by the a fire a young man standing arms folded was saying something to the dwarf but you didn't catch what he was saying, and your presence seems to have halted his remarks.

[sblock=equipment]
Backpacks 2
Bedrolls 3
blanket,winter 1
crowbar 1
hammer 1
lantern, hooded 1
mirror,small steel 2
oil,(1 pint flask) 3
pitons 4
belt pouches 2
rations,trail 10 days
rope,hemppen (50') 2
sacks 3
spade 1
tents 2
torches 5
waterskins 3
whetstone 2
antitoxin 2
holy water 2
daggers 2
short swords 2
mace,light 1
crossbow, light 1
20 bolts
handaxe 1
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 1, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Time: evening second day third week out
Location: irregulars camp
Present: all roll call PC's and Fallon and Martomum[/sblock]

"Come, come and join us all of you." Fallon says to you. "Hungry, hungry?"

Martomum just sits staring at the newcomer.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 1, 2009)

*Jareth Kyras, Duskblade*

The young man stands, arms folded, looking down at the gruff dwarf. His head darts up at the sound of approaching steps. His gloved right hand is near-instantly on a length of chain hanging by his hip on the same side. His eyes narrow momentarily, then he relaxes, seeing friendlies. It seems the news from earlier has him on edge… Or it could just be talking with the dwarf.

A dark look is set on his pale, young-looking face. Especially young-looking, in fact. He seems barely a man, still growing, though cutting a decent figure of a human adult, even in his very plain, worn travel clothing. His broad leather belt is pulled tight about his waist, with a couple pouches hanging from it, in addition to the chain at his right. Anyone with a little magical training would notice that one of the pouches is pretty similar to an average spell component pouch... A large pack is over just behind his left foot.

 “Sorry ‘bout that.”  He shakes his head, his short red hair enflamed in the sun. He scowls a little as he returns to speaking with Martomum, saying,   “Listen, master dwarf… Everyone starts as a greenie, as you call them, but you have to start somewhere. If you don’t want to deal with me, that’s too bad, since it seems I’ve been assigned to your bunch of irregulars. But I’ve got some skills that aren’t too common, and might just come in handy. This chain here is only a part of my own personal arsenal, an arsenal that I doubt anyone here could quite match. And it’ll only grow larger and stronger with time. Hopefully, before too long, it’ll see some use against those Treylor scum, like those that torched that poor village. Then they’ll learn what it’s like to be begging for mercy or running screaming and feeling something pierce your spine. Now, _is there anything else you want to know_?” The young man’s teeth grate at the end of his small speech, his body tensing slightly. He spares a glance at the people shambling into camp, his green eyes hard.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 1, 2009)

"Wants I nay gets wha I's wants!" Martomum replies back in anger. "I's wants ta knows way da Treyins be 'ere whens ta 'ould bees a guids 500 miles ta da est. Why's em I's ta goes off if'n ta Treyins bees close. An whys whys 'nother greenie me lives be bads 'nuff." 

"Anyone need, need a translation?" Fallon asks with a smile and a shake of his head.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 1, 2009)

*ON THE MARCH:*
Once they started marching, Trinham couldn't help thinking about the mission that he had been on. He keep going over and over in his mind the things that he had done right and the things that he had done wrong. After three or four days he felt that he had learnt all he could about the physical combat but could do with a few more pointer on his sorcery.

On the first free day, Trinham went to seek out Archimedes. Although he quickly found out he was in the Bear's camp, it proved impossible for an irregular to gain entrance even when he used all of his considerable charm. The best he was able to do was send a note. Trinham was somewhat surprised to receive a response to the effect that as tomorrow was he free day, Archimedes would be delighted to visit his pupil in the irregular camp. However, when he arrived all he can do for the present was teach Trinham an additional cantrap and give him a new mental exercise for improving his concentration. Then after thinking for a bit, Archimedes told Trinham that it might help him if he was learn some arcane lore. Although he managed to make a start, Archimedes admitted that he is finding the march tough going and thus he can only teach Trinham on free days.

*MARTOMUM'S SUPPLIES:*
"Thank you Martomum. If you don't mind, I will take the crossbow and some bolts. This will give me a range attack without having to use up valuable spells. Also, I would like to donate this shield. It was issued to me during basic training but I don't have the foggiest idea how to use it. As its army issue I don't really like to just throw it away, so I may as well let someone have it who can make good use of it."

*FALLON'S TALE:*
After Fallon had completed his tale, Trinham commented "Just before I left home, my dad warned me against getting involved in politics. However, I consider you to be my friend, Fallon and I would also like to be Martomum's friend, if he will have me. Anyway, what I'm trying to say is that were I come from friends help friend. So if there is anything I can do, please don't hesitate to ask." Suddenly realising that he is about to make a faux pas, Trinham turns to the other irregulars and continues. "That goes for all of you as well."

*PRESENT TIME:*
Trinham winks at Fallon and then says with a perfectly straight face "Well I understand you well enough Martomum. What would you have us do."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 1, 2009)

Claude is gald that the marching has finally stopped, he was never partial to it perfering to ride. During the marching he thought about Fallon's tale and how he understands how brutal politics can become. As Claude walks up to Fallon, Martomum, and the other irregulars his thoughts turn to the town and the silent prayer he did in the center of the town for their souls. As Calude walks towards them hears the hot headed new memeber of the irregulars.

"Now, now friend being anxious for battle is one thing but bloodlust is another all together." Claude says as he walks to the front of the group to the young man with the chain, "Bonjour, mon est Claude Francois Grignard and I'm sorry that we have started on such a bad foot but I am gald that someone may be able to out do Miss Loreen in ferocity." when Claude finishes by putting out his hand to allow for a handshake.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 2, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> "Wants I nay gets wha I's wants!" Martomum replies back in anger. "I's wants ta knows way da Treyins be 'ere whens ta 'ould bees a guids 500 miles ta da est. Why's em I's ta goes off if'n ta Treyins bees close. An whys whys 'nother greenie me lives be bads 'nuff."




"Not my fault. We've all got orders, and now yours deal with me. And there’s no reason to be asking me why the Treylors were around here. Hopefully we’ll find them and repay them for this brutality, but there’s no use asking me about it.” The young man’s arms cross again as he scowls at the dwarf, the setting sun glinting on a ring on his left hand. 



Frozen Messiah said:


> "Now, now friend being anxious for battle is one thing but bloodlust is another all together." Claude says as he walks to the front of the group to the young man with the chain, "Bonjour, mon est Claude Francois Grignard and I'm sorry that we have started on such a bad foot but I am gald that someone may be able to out do Miss Loreen in ferocity." when Claude finishes by putting out his hand to allow for a handshake.




The young man snorts at Claude’s words, growling slightly as he replies, "I know the difference full well. And I know what I’m after with Treylor.”

He eyes Claude’s outstretched hand, then shrugs and shakes hands with the older man. "Guess we’ll be working together, so might as well make nice… Name’s Jareth Kyras.” He offers his hand slowly and cautiously to each of the others, introducing himself, though his eyes don’t warm up. After introductions are done with, he shuts his eyes for a quick second and they have a slight flash when he opens them back up, though it could have just been the sun reflecting…

[sblock=Actions for HM]
Using Arcane Attunement to scan with Detect Magic. Jareth wants to know if there’s anything special they’ve got… 
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 2, 2009)

These past few days of marching had made Lora realize just how badly she had rushed in her "rescuing" attempt. Arthur was nowhere to be found, which vexed her greatly, but then again she had not gotten much time to roam around camp and ask around.

Not that asking around did her much good anyway, with her nasty moods and harsh tone. Lora had gotten a little better at extracting information and civil conversation, since she had remembered a lot of local lore and some of Mirella's lessons on Noble etiquette. That didn't mean much though, as her godawful demeanor surfaced more often than not. Lora also got some useful training, although the instructor toned it down "fer da lass" as he had put it, she still had gotten better at evading attacks, jumping and balancing, which was useful for an already naturally agile girl like her.

The young wizard was angry, mostly at herself, for being not much more charming than a fence post despite her good looks. The girl was also angry at the damned forced march, which made no sense at all. She was not a general, but was smart enough to realize that one does not rush his troops like that if he is expecting battle at any moment. She was also smart enough to realize where the bloody sun dawns from and where it sets to. Granted, she had not joined the army for the sake of fighting invaders, but it still made the situation even more suspicious.

When the young girl heard Fallon's tale she suspected even more foul play on Dellex's part - a simple Enchantment spell is all it took to make a free willed man with a sword an obedient puppet... with a sword. However the sword in this case was the whole army itself, and that was a very disturbing thought. Lora also had her guess on what could have happened in the castle, but as with her other musings she chose to keep them to herself for now.

Today, the young blue eyed girl was in a mood that was even worse than usual - her feet hurt, especially the sores that had appeared after the first full day's march. She did not enjoy being surrounded by so much bullheaded men, all trying to prove who has the bigger manhood. She also missed her studies with Mirella and already felt lagging in her knowledge and spellwork. Most of all however, Lora felt unwashed, her dress was covered in mud, her hair was a mess, and on top of that, today dawned with an even worse surprise - her moon blood had come. Even her Familliar - Ginger, was scared by Lora's mood and had not surfaced from her pocket today at all.

With very thickened eyebrows and a ponytail shaking behind her head like a battle standard, Lora rushed over and completely ignored the men around the campfire. "Fallon, i need to wash in private." She then leaned in and whispered the situation over in the old man's ears.

Even as distracted as the young Wizardress was, she did notice the young newcomer that channeled arcane energy. He seemed like any other cocky idiot, so Lora did not pay him much heed, after she determined that the magic he used was harmless.

[sblock]Spellcraft: 7+11=18[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 2, 2009)

Aidan felt very out of place with all the people crowded around, and while the marching was a bit difficult, it wasn't much work for him, given the fact that he himself had very little to carry, and was used to hard work on the farm.  While he did remained quiet, he kept an eye on Lora, showing up around her as much as he could, offering her a pleasant smile every so often, unless she gave him an angry scowl, in which case he shrug apologetically and leave her alone.

He had gotten a bit of practice with his fighting in drills, having signed up to the irregulars officially during the march.  With his skills picking up a bit, Aidan felt like perhaps he might actually be able to reach his goals... but he knew he was still quite far from finished.  He also took to performing feats of acrobatics to keep his skills sharp, performing flips and rolls on occasion to display his skills and to hone them further.

The others in this endeavor seemed very aggravated by the trip, and knowing that a cheerful person tended to aggravate aggravated people, largely kept to himself.  At the one boy's outburst and Martomum's reply, Aidan blinked, his hand gravitating towards his javelin in case things got ugly.  At Fallon's mention of a possible translation, Aidan sidled next to the man and whispered quietly.

"I dun't speak dwarf, so his accent makes 'im 'ard ta understan'... what'd 'e say?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 2, 2009)

Claude smiles after the handshake and takes a seat "I am glad of this Jareth." Claude quickly looks at the chain Jareth brandishes and askes "I come from the land of Reygur and may I ask where you come from and why your hatred for Treylor?"
Claude sees Martomum and he reminds him of the daggers "oh, yes Martomum I have taken the two daggers from the store, to allow me to be effective once someone comes within melee range, sir." Claude takes out both daggers from behind his cloak and holds one in each hand to show him


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 2, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> Claude smiles after the handshake and takes a seat "I am glad of this Jareth." Claude quickly looks at the chain Jareth brandishes and askes "I come from the land of Reygur and may I ask where you come from and why your hatred for Treylor?"
> Claude sees Martomum and he reminds him of the daggers "oh, yes Martomum I have taken the two daggers from the store, to allow me to be effective once someone comes within melee range, sir." Claude takes out both daggers from behind his cloak and holds one in each hand to show him




Jareth remains standing, eyes glancing at Martomum in case the dwarf has any other pointless questions. His voice is plain and flat as he says to Claude, "Reygur, eh? Never been there... Hear it's pretty mucky, though. But I'm of Pesh heritage, though it doesn't much matter now... And my hate for Treylor's really the only thing I got left. Why're you so interested in prying?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 3, 2009)

Claude looks at him with a light smile on his face "mon ami, it's what I do. In my time i have learnt that alliances can change in an instant so with in mind I find it's better to know all you can about those around you, do you not agree?" Claude looks at him with more interest now that he has opened himself to conversation. He thinks of the pouch around Jareth's waist and how it reminds him of the pouch that Miss Loreen has, but the chain is odd for a commoner to have.
"Yes, it is indeed how you say...mucky? I'm actually glad that you have not been or heard, due to the reputation that usually follows us Reygurians." Claude's usual smile disappears after talking about Reygur, it only reminds him of his past.

[sblock]
Spot:1d20+2=21 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 3, 2009)

Jareth's eyebrow rises skeptically as he says "If you don't trust the folks you're with, there's no point working with 'em. But my reasons are strong as an adamantine greatsword, so there's no need to worry about me turning on you in a fight." His words are tinted with some harshness, but his eyes look slightly pained, as if he is harmed by the thought of someone doubting his commitment to the war effort.

"And I said I'd never been to Reygur, not that I hadn't heard of it. I know a little bit about your lands and the people within, and as such am a little surprised at your flowery talk and prying questions. I've heard more about the Reygurian prying hands and knives.

"And if you want to know more about my skills, ask, rather than just eyeing my gear. Might think you're more like the rest of your countrymen..." Jareth chuckles slightly.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 3, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]it s late but this is a placeholder kind of just want to let you all know i am keeping up and everything is great just  few mentions:

DW plz no quotes and keep all ooc's in sblocks thanks 
i need to put that somewhere for new people  more DM work lol

and you notice no magic on anyone or any pull that there is any in packs or scroll cases i run light magic so it is a true reward when you get it except for potions and scrolls they are not rare

Which brings me to equivalent treasure/gold for party lvl that will probably not happen in this game but it isn't needed just ask ML and Theroc as their two 1st lvl characters took on a 5th lvl fighter and "survived" the treasure you do get will be special and have meaning trust me 

only waiting for Ewrinfoxjj to make an appearence then will have Martomum tell you his problems and orders, i work with Jacob tommorrow so I'll kick him in the butt to try and get a intro post done. [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 3, 2009)

Claude chuckles along with him "Ah so our reputation still follows me, sais la vie, I seem to be the exception among my kinsmen." Claude looks down at his signet ring causing as connection in his head, a slight smile comes across his face. "It's not that I don't trust more that knowing your friends helps both of you trust each other and I'm not only eye your equipment but also that ring on your finger, looks like a signet ring, hmm?" Claude says stroking his goiatee in thought.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 3, 2009)

Jareth winces and nods slowly. "Yeah. Memento. Family..." His voice trails off as he looks first in the direction of the torched village, then in the direction of the Treylor Empire's lands. After a couple seconds of focusing, his eyes melancholy, they grow hard as flint again and his lip curls in anger. Quickly, he shakes his head, breaking his line of thought and turning back to Claude and the others.

[sblock=EDIT OOC]
Sorry. To me, quotes made it plainer just who/what I was addressing. And I put OOC chatter in sblocks anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 3, 2009)

"Je comprend mon ami," Claude says to Jareth as he raises his left hand to show him his own signet ring "You are not alone in misery, mon ami." Claude says to Jareth, his usual smile coming back.
"Now Sir Martomum what would you have your company do?" Claude asks putting his hands together in front of his mouth so the top of his fingers touch his nose in waiting


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Oct 4, 2009)

Hralfgar spends most of his time alone, practicing tracking. He remembers how useful it would have been in the forest, and how he should of listened to his father more. He also tries to scavange the parts to a portable still, hoping to raise the morale of the army. He listens to the young folk sometimes but in general keeps to himself. He is older than they, and feels unwelcomed sometimes. When he does converse it is with Martomum, seeing him as the closest person he can talk with. He asks him about the Dwarven cities and more about his fathers back, trying to learn more of his family. He shares whats left of his family liquor before running out, promising Martomum his very own bottle.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2009)

The old dwarf looks at all the faces sitting around the campfire, "Hrmph!! Geenies ye alls be, but I can nay tink of wats ta do," he says.

Martomum pulls a piece of folded parchment from behind his wide belt. "Dee's be me orders," he says with a grimace. "Suppose be frum Bear his self." Looking at the paper a sadness darkens the dwarf's face. "Bah!" he exclaims throwing the parchment to the ground. "I's knowa who be pen'n tose orders."

With a quick move Fallon retrieves the paper before the dwarf can kick them into the fire. He hands the orders over "Here, here each of you take a look for yourselves." he says handing the parchment over.

[sblock=Orders]
_My dear old friend I am writing to you with dire news and orders for your part to help in the war against the Treylor. The enemy has somehow gotten troops past the army at Siere and pockets of them ravage the countryside. The army that destoryed the villiage is on the move towards Harkon Manor, and you must get there first to warn them, ready their defenses, and let them know we are on the way. Take whatever men you deem neccesary, but no horses or carts. Travel light and fast through the Western Woods and you should beat the Treylor to Harkon Manor. Also you must take with you Jareth Kyras, he will be sent to you shortly. Make haste my friend and we will win. BEAR _[/sblock]

After reading the missive Lora walks over to Fallon and whisphers something, flustering the old man. "Come, come we should,should take care,care of this right, right away." he says leading her off.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 6, 2009)

Jareth takes a look at the orders as soon as Fallon rescues them. "Harkon Manor? I hadn't realized we were so close... But now we have a chance to take some fighting to them! Who else is coming?" The young man has a vicious-looking smile on his face, relishing the thought of battle with Treylor.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2009)

"It's only say I needs takes yuse greenie it nay did say I shuild let ye fight," the dwarf cuts in. "An wats ye knows of Harkon ye have nay beens ta de wilds afore."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 6, 2009)

Lora followed the old man, her abdomen pulsing with pain. *"Dear LORD it's going to start gushing forth soon."* The girl's face had reddened and she was almost completely distracted. Still, she had to give the note some thought. "Fallon, - Lora muttered trough her teeth. - do you have an example that you are sure Is Lord Bairan's handwriting?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2009)

"What, what will that, that do to help, help?" he asks Lora alittle taken back. He thinks while rummaging in his cart muttering to himself. "Should have, have thought about, about this happening. She is, is a girl after, after all." 

He pulls out of the cart what looks to be a large laundry washing tub and two buckets. "We need, need to start, start heading to the laundresses area, area where they can help." he says giving Lora the buckets then leading her off at a quick pace. 

[sblock=ooc] How much of this do you want to play?? After a dip you could return and Fallon may have found you something you could use. I just don't have anything right with me. And don't want to rush. Or do you wish to RP this it's your character your choice. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 6, 2009)

Jareth barely holds his temper as he snaps to Martomum, "You'll be hard pressed to keep me out of the fight!" 

He then takes a deep breath, catching the dwarf's question. After he regains a little composure, he says, "I've never been to Harkon Manor, but my mentor's family hailed from there. He didn't talk about it much, but he mentioned the name a few times. That's how I know it. And don't presume to know where I've been, _sir_," Jareth replies, gritting his teeth slightly on the 'sir.'


----------



## Theroc (Oct 6, 2009)

Aidan frowned at all the conflict, finally deciding to speak up.

"Seems Treylor's going to win this war... already got us fighting ourselves.  Shame really.  I wonder how Treylor'll treat my family..."

He spoke aloud, ensuring the fiery young man and Martomum both could hear him, looking about in a much poorer temperment than he'd had previously.  Such argumentation and bemoaning was contagious, he felt, and knew he too would likely soon be at someone's throat.

"Anyways, if Treylor's going to attack whatever this Manor is... and we're ta warn them, there's always a chance they'd attack while we're there.  And I'm sure ya wouldn't jus' give'em the manor, would ya?"  The boy asked Martomum, wondering if he seriously intended to keep them out of the fight.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking across at Aidan and then turning his hard gaze on Jareth the dwarf speaks to them both moving his head back and forth. "Ye greenies tink we goes ta war, but ta war be off ina' uther direction," he gives a wave of his hand to the east. "Tis be a ways ta gets me frum Bear, ta get me outs ina' wilds ta do's away wit mes. Ones way tor nother." the dwarf bows his head sadly.  

"An in if's wat tis say is true, I no wants ta be in da middle of's watever skemes tat mage be a hatchin'." Martomum says folding his arms and looking at Jareth. "Tis somes reason ta get ye ta Harkon buts why?" 

[sblock=ooc] Great interaction and character play, bonus experience will be givin this upcoming XP day.  DW does a very good 8 CHA lol. [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 7, 2009)

"I think we're following orders.  I don't think we're going to war.  I may not be learned, but I ain't stupid.  I've been payin' attention.  Do ya think Dellex had that village burned to the ground and placed that helmet there just ta keep us busy?  D'ya think he'd resort ta such extremes?  I dunno the man, so I can't rightly say what 'e'd do.  So dun't go assuming ya know what I be thinkin'..."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 7, 2009)

Claude looks arouund at everyone and sees many worried faces "Alright then we are all very cautious of Dellexbut we must go to the manor no matter what because they need to be warned. Now with this in mind can any of those inclined to magic be able to... aid in staying informed to the actions here, please speak up quickly time is of the...essence?" Claude asks to group as he takes a step infront of them to allow him to see all of their faces.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 7, 2009)

Jareth snorts as Aidan starts speaking, despite Aidan's points.

"I've no idea why those orders mention me by name, but they do. Maybe they're hoping my old teacher will be there and I can convince him to join us. Maybe they just want to give me something to do. Maybe there's no good reason. I've no idea, but if there's a chance of Treylor soldiers being there, I won't pass up the opportunity." Jareth taps his coiled chain to illustrate his point.

He's then swiftly lost in the following conversation, and is visibly annoyed by it, finally plainly asking, "Who in the Nine Hells is Dellex?"

Jareth looks at Claude as the older warrior speaks and he shrugs. "My magic's for battle, not spying."

[sblock=OOC]
Thanks HM. 

Though I'm not so sure it's a compliment... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 7, 2009)

The laundry maids turned out to be old hens with sharp tongues, but they somehow sympathized with the young girl. Lora on the other hand managed to keep her big mouth relatively shut, as she felt at their mercy when washing herself.

The hempen rag they gave her to dry off was rough and with a nasty texture that felt almost like tree bark, but at least it was clean. After the girl dried off and took care of her _problem_, she stepped out of the laundry tents and tried to see if Fallon was still waiting for her.

 Her belly still throbbed with pain, but at least she felt clean, despite being in the same dress. Lora's hair was still damp so she had let it hang loose, the water making it slightly wavy and shiny.

[sblock]I see no reason to go in to details, plus Lora should be there with the rest of the group. I anticipate the main event: the clash of the low Cha characters [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 7, 2009)

"Aidan. I agree with everything you just said. The only thing I would add, is that this has got TRAP written all over it.

Jareth. I realise that you are justifiably angry with the Treylors. However anger clouds the wits and we all need to keep our wits about us on this mission. Also, you should to be aware that any Treylors we meet may not be real Treylors but Dellex's men.

By the way Martomum, I'm volunteering to go if you'll have me.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 7, 2009)

"If they're not Treylors, they'll still feel my chain ripping their chests open. If they are Treylors, so much the better, but it doesn't change my plans."

Jareth scowls as he speaks, his arms folding across his chest again.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 7, 2009)

Aidan blinked at the boy's comment.

"So, ya just like killin' people then?  Treylor 'er no?  If that isn't what yer sayin', I'd pick words more carefully, 'cause that's what it sounds like..."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 7, 2009)

"If someone's comin' to kill me or any of my allies, yeah, I'll kill them and not think twice about it. If I'm feeling generous, I might just blast their eyes with some magic and knock them out, but the first is more likely if I'm in danger."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2009)

"Ya greenies simmer downs ye do nay even no tat ta gets to Harkon we's must first gets throughs ta wilds," the dwarf barks at all present. "Ye surin yuse wish ta comes Trinim' dis be no quicks walk likes last times."

"Ana' yuse two hot 'eads keep the noises down who knows who be a hearin'" the dwarf grumbles in a softer voice. He looks about and sees Hralfgar poking the fire and stands up pointing at the old blonde warrior he says, "Uts ye nay be a goin' fur sures eyes be a needed yuse fur sometin else, comes wit me. Ta rest yuses gets some 'est we's leave in da mornin." The dwarf walks off towards his tents with Hralfgar close behind.

                                    **************

Indeed Fallon is waiting for Lora when she has finished her bathing he says to her raised eyebrow, "Even, even with Bear's troops doing patrol in the camp you can not be to careful. Feeling better, better?" he asks as they walk back to the others.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 7, 2009)

Claude sighs and is begining to feel his age with all of the young ones arguing over so little when there are people that need help. He understood the mission was a trap but with Aidan and Jareth butting heads a trap may not be needed to get us out of the picture, just patience. "Mon dieu," Claude mutters to himself as he sits beside the with his left hand rubbing his forehead, "If we can't even agree on a course of action how are we supposed to fightt together."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 7, 2009)

Lora nodded and ran her slender fingers trough the damp curly mess that was her hair. She did feel much better, and was now somewhat placated. "Fallon tell me about Bear's handwriting. Can you show me a certain example of it so that i can compare it with the note that Mart showed us? I'm skilled enough to tell if it's a forgery i think."

Then, on an impulse, Lora reached in her cleavage and produced her own forgery. "See this - this is what i mean. If i can make one, a smart Wizard like Dellex can make one with little trouble."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 7, 2009)

Aidan blinked, looking to the older man.  "I had no idea I had a choice in the actions of the Irregulars, let alone that I had to agree with everyone jus' ta do my part in a fight."

Aidan was relatively confused at everyone turning to chastise him for speaking, when it seemed perfectly alright when it was Martomum and the newcomer.  Rather than get himself more flustered, he just turned and walked off, aimlessly around the makeshift camp.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 7, 2009)

Answering Martomum's comment, Trinham says "Seems to me its either going for a trek with you and the rest of the irregulars or staying with the army, marching all day and doing nightly drills. We'll probably end up in the same place anyway. Still if you think I'll slow you down or be more useful here, then I'll stay behind."

Having tried and failed to calm things down with Jareth, Trinham decides to stay out the argument.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 7, 2009)

Jareth shrugs and sits down, reclining slightly. "So, anyone care to enlighten me as to who in the Abyss is Dellex?"

He seems relaxed, but his fingers keep tapping on his leather belt.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2009)

Fallon takes the folded paper and looks at it near a fire of another site. "Hmm.. this, this could be useful, HAHA and maybe put a thorn in Dellex's foot for a change," he says folding the paper again. "Do you mind if I keep this my dear?" Lora can see a plan forming on the old mans face already.

***********

As Aidan wonders around he hears the familiar soft roar of men at battle. Maybe a circle fight would be the thing to let out a little fustration.

************

Back at the camp Trinham, Jareth, and Claude are joined by the silent tracker Greyhay. "Has Athos returned?" he asks them as a group.

************

Hralfgar silently follows the grumpy dwarf off to the suppy wagons for the irregulars camp. There two men stand guard one no more than a boy the other a middle aged man with a scar down his bearded cheek. "Dis be wats eyes needs ye ta sees." the dwarf says almost chuckling, as he pulls back a canvas covering to copper barrels and some tubing. "Tis nay everting buts dis worm box and thump keg shuild gets ye started. And eyes needs nuther importint favors too." he adds grimly.

************

[sblock=ooc] I hate when the party seperates in RL games but PBP are a little easier to keep things flowing lol. GAME ON eveyone i am having a blast. [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 8, 2009)

"Of course you have a choice, you always have a choice." Claude says smiling a little at the naiviety of Aidan "I'm just an old man that is not used young ones like yourself but I'm glad that there is such emotion."

"Jareth I'm sorry that it took so long to get down to this, Dellex is the advisor to King Bairan and we have reason to believe that he is also manipulating the King to benfit him." Claude says to Jarreth absent mindedly, he was thinking about a strategy for this new mission so they maybe able to benifit from the trap, "I plan on staying up a little while longer to set up a strategy so we can go there in confidance, anybody who wishes to join me can." Claude askes those around him as he looks at everyone individually to try to gauge reactions. As he looks up he sees a new person walking up, he would usually have gotten up and greeted the man with a smile and introduction but he's just not in the mood tonight.

"Come, join this old man by the fire. I'm sorry I'm not in a better mood but it's one of those days." Claude says loudly to the man who is approaching and makes a sweeping motion with his hand to say which seat to take "Athos... I cannot say for sure."


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Oct 8, 2009)

Hralfgar grows a wide grin as he examines his new toy. He thinks up a relatively easy recipe and prepares to go to work, thinking of all the ingredients he will need for his whiskey. He tells the dwarf he needs wheat or rye mash, water, and an Oak barrel. "I be needing a wee hint o' some special root, it's ole Brown Bane, should be easy 'nough to find around these parts, but I must set this up while some one brings me it." Hralfgar says, already starting work on the still.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 8, 2009)

Lora frowned for a moment, before waving her hand. "Yes go ahead and take it, I can always make a new one. In return, tell me what is your idea." The girl paused and waited for a reply. She had really thought that this note would have gotten her in trouble if ever proved to be a forgery. It seems she was right to trust Fallon however. Maybe he'd be able to ask around on her behalf, and Arthur would turn up eventually.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 8, 2009)

Trinham looks at Claude and says "Well I am not very good at planning but I will stay although I doubt I can contribute anything. However," he pauses briefly, while taking a surreptitious glance at Jareth then smoothly continues "my dad always told me to pay attention to those more experienced than me.".


----------



## Theroc (Oct 8, 2009)

Aidan heard the sounds of the circle, and grinned faintly to himself.  His feet slowly lead his wandering body to the edge of the circle, observing the going's on.  He did not challenge anyone or jump into the ring, simply taking mental notes and watching for the moment, taking in the friendly competitive atmosphere.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 8, 2009)

"Thanks... Claude, wasn't it? Hm... Reason to believe... Sounds like you don't have any kind of proof of manipulation. And scanning the area for magic may be a little suspicious, though I could do it. I'd just need to get close enough."

Jareth doesn't even spare a glance at the approaching man, just shrugging his shoulders as an answer.

"So, what, you're worried about getting to Harkon? Worried about ambushes, or just things in the wood? Either way, we can only guess what's out there, without someone scouting ahead for us."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 8, 2009)

"Your father was a wise man to say thata and the more minds that are working on the same issue the more likely that a solution will come." Claude says to Trinham making him recall what little he can about his own father.

"Now Jareth, the getting there isn't a major issue, we are trained individuals and the creatures out there shouldn't cause to many problems," Claude looks out at the forest when as if he can see the creatures lurking there "my greater concern is how we are going to stay in contact with the camp and what we can do to reduce the chance of this trap effecting us badly."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 9, 2009)

As Aidan makes his way to the edge of the circle he notices one of it's current combatants. Frowning at the man who assaulted him and tried to assault Lora. Keeping his eyes on the man as he pummels his opponent, Aidan fails to notice the little man in front of him.

{{Hey nows! You Bigfeets, watch whoses you are walking on!}} the pint size man says in halfling. 

*****************

"My, my ideal well first I will see if I can find a copy of something Bear has writin," Fallon says to Lora with a frown. "Then we, we need to decide who Martomum can take with him. People he, he can trust." He continues as they walk back towards camp.

*****************

Greyhay listens to the talk waiting it seems for the right moment to speak. "Scouting is all they have had me, Athos and others doing all day. It seems that the Treylor went the same way as we did from that ruined village and the halt was called to see how far ahead they were."

******************

"Needs a fews mure parts too," the dwarf says "but ye shuild be a able ta 'inds em. But ta stills be nay whys eyes needs ye 'elp." Martomum looks around to make sure noone is close enough to hear. "Tear be a teif in a camps, Ta carts be missin' sumetin everweek, Eyes needs ye ta guard da stores whiles eyes away."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 10, 2009)

{{Hey nows! You Bigfeets, watch whoses you are walking on!}}

Aidan blinked, looking down at the halfling.

{{Beg yer pardon, but my feet ain't big... they be right fer mah size...}}

He replied in kind, continuing to watch the circles after her stepped back to cease impeding the Halfling.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2009)

{{Ah.. speaks the little talk. And you are funny, well then you can't be all bad. Me names Fickleberry, Heron Fickleberry}} the halfling says holding out a small hand.

Letting the small hand drop Fickleberry follows Aidan's gaze. He shakes his head, {{I knows that look but you want no part of that one best to wait till you have seen a few fights afore you step in with him.}} the halfling takes on a serious tone {{You a wishin' to make a little coin Bigfeets?}}


----------



## Theroc (Oct 10, 2009)

{{Ah.. speaks the little talk. And you are funny, well then you can't be all bad. Me names Fickleberry, Heron Fickleberry}}

{{I'm Aidan Burke... nice to meet you.}}

{{I knows that look but you want no part of that one best to wait till you have seen a few fights afore you step in with him.}}

{{I know I need to wait, I've already had a run-in with that bastard...}}

Aidan replied, a hint of irritation in his voice at the latter, though he calmed himself quickly.

{{You a wishin' to make a little coin Bigfeets?}}

At this, Aidan grinned.  Money... yes... money was why he was here.

{{Matter o' fact, I am.  Signed up ta earn some coin.  What didja have in mind?}}


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2009)

{{If you knows how the circles work to really rake in some gold  you need a bet man. I could take that role if you be willing to put your body in the circle.}} Fickleberry grins. {{We could split the winnings down the middle.}}

A loud roar comes from the crowd around you as Lora's suitor finishes off his opponent, and stands in the circle arms raised high.

{{What do you think? We up next?}} he asks Aidan.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 10, 2009)

{{If you knows how the circles work to really rake in some gold you need a bet man. I could take that role if you be willing to put your body in the circle. We could split the winnings down the middle.}}

Aidan smiled, nodding.  {{ Aye, I'm game... so long as that guy isn't my opponent... I'm not there just yet.}}


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 11, 2009)

Rubbing his hands together Fickleberry jumps into the middle of the circle ahead of a lean short man with a scragly beard. There is laughter as the little man steps forward but putting his hand in the air in the custom of a bet man wanting to announce a new fighhter and wager, the crowd becomes quiet and attentive. 

Turning in a small circle the custom complete Fickleberry shouts in a high pitched voice, "Bet's on! Bet's on!" he waves for Aidan to join him then. "Taking all bet's for Aidan of Burke!! Young warrior of the Pesh!!" 

He drops his hand and rushing by Aidan he gives him a smile and says, {{Good luck.}} before running into the crowd talking to everyone at once.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 11, 2009)

Aidan's frame shifted as the laughter began, while he had no particular love of halflings in particular(they were just another person to him), he also had no particular tolerance for belittling others.  But as the smaller man continued, Aidan relaxed as the crowd quieted.

"Bet's on! Bet's on!  Taking all bet's for Aidan of Burke!! Young warrior of the Pesh!!"

At Heron's cue, Aidan rolled forward, rising just before the 'ring' and propelling himself into the air, rolling up into a ball before landing.  He smoothly rolled out of his stance, looking up towards his prospective opponents.

"Who's ready!?"  He asked, entering a slightly defensive stance, his weight shifting evenly from foot to foot as he got himself pumped up.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 12, 2009)

Loreen gave Fallon a sideways glance, her face looking cute and innocent with the damp hair dropping in waves around it. "And if i say some nonsense like _You can trust me_, like you seem to be expecting, will that make me trustworthy? Fallon you are old enough to know that trust is earned with time and sharing. I don't know about Mart and Dellex and all this other business, although the net of manipulation has become more and more obvious in the past few days."

The girl paused and took a breath - she really had a hard time opening up, but she had figured out that some help was needed.

"I simply came to this camp in search of my brother Arthur. He was the man i showed you on the sketch. I still have it in my backpack." Some hope crept in Lora's voice as she spoke to the old man.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2009)

"Yes your, your bro.." Fallon is cut off as you here a roar coming from somewhere ahead. "Hmm, they should, should know better with the troops patroling camp," he mumbles.

"Now, now a matter of trust," he continues as the two walk along. "I wish to trust you and I hope, hope you wish to trust me. So if I were, were to ask you to accompany Martomum, and said I will start a search for your brother what..." "Bet's on! Bet's on! Taking all bet's for Aidan of Burke!! Young warrior of the Pesh!!" 

Looking shocked the old man looks around and pointing says, "I think, think we should go this way." He says leading Lora off towards the voice.

A few steps later they hear, "Bet's on! Bet's on! Taking bet's for Rathman de' Turmin!! Undefeated warrior of the Reygur!!" Fallon's pace quickens. "Hurry, Hurry!" he exclaims almost at a run.

**************************

After entering the roped off area, Aidan notices a smile form on the face of Lora's suitor, he whispers something to a man next to him. Then the scared man crosses his arms and smiles not taking his gaze from Aidan.

The man moves to stand near a roped post and announces in a loud voice, "Bet's on! Bet's on! Taking bet's for Rathman de' Turmin!! Undefeated warrior of the Reygur!!" At the last word a tall, dark-skinned man steps from the crowd. He must have been squatting before because he is easily a foot taller than everyone there. He turns from facing the ring and enters by doing two side somersaults that put him in the ring facing Aidan. 

The crowd roars "Rathman!!,Rathman!!" before quieting to a gesture by the bet man. "Acceptorian to make the rules," he says with a smile of his own.

"No weapons, and to the submission." Rathman says taking off his baldric and throwing it in a corner. His arms look to be as long as Aidan is tall.

[sblock=edit] WOW that is colorful [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2009)

Aidan nodded at the rules, tossing his javelins aside, knowing he'd have no need of them.  Outside of that, he felt no need to remove garments, he only had the clothes on his back, and heaven knew they were dusty anyway.  As he noticed the smile, Aidan smirked a bit himself.  He'd have to try and keep a few aces up his sleeve, if that bastard was watching.  He didn't want this guy to be able to predict all of his moves... he needed to get an edge.

As the other man flipped into the ring, looking up slightly.  He blinked, continuing shifting as he started mentally preparing himself for what was to come.  He bounced from foot to foot, his speed picking up as he began to switch his footing, weight from left to right, jumping slightly as he changed what side faced the larger man, getting his blood flowing.  Aidan's breathing remained relatively calm, the boy grinning softly as he nodded.

"Aye, yer a big'un.  This should be fun..."  The farmboy grinned in a friendly smile, nodding in a gesture of respect, keeping his eyes levelled on the man in case he started anything.  As the boy continued, he could almost feel as if something else was growing inside him.  Something, supernatural.  Aidan shrugged off the feeling, figuring it was probably a flight of fancy after seeing Lora's magic.  It was fascinating, though... someone changing things so drastically like that.  Loads more effective than his measly combat skills, too.  Maybe, if he was nice enough, Lora would teach him... 

Aidan shook his head, clearing those thoughts from his head as he started sizing the man up, his constantly shifting stance continuing as he attempted to gauge the man's reactions, making the ever so slightest of feints to see if the man would reaction, readying himself to open at the most opportune moment.

[sblock=OOC]
As a note, the supernatural feeling Aidan was having could be mechanically represented by a surge of power from the Stunning Fist feat, a small torrent of arcane energy surging from his hand into the target.  I figured since I fully plan on Aidan slowly working into a melee-caster role, I would start throwing hints in there.[/sblock]

[Sblock=Statblock and initiative]
Initiative:1d20+3=5 Apparently Aidan's thinking about Lora too much... 
HP: 16 AC: 15 Touch: 15 FF: 12 Fort Save: 5 Reflex Save: 6 Will Save: 3  Grapple Modifier: +2  Bluff Skill: +4, Escape Artist Skill: +3
Stunning Fist: 2 Attempts(If successful, target must roll a DC 13 Fortitude save to avoid being stunned)
Feats: Combat Expertise, Improved Trip[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 14, 2009)

_*"Aidan? Wait... Bets? Oh no!"*_ Lora was so surprised she didn't even question her own motivation and strange caring for the farm boy she had just met a week ago. Well not that she was particularly attached to him, but any emotion towards a stranger was above all else, a phenomenon for this girl.

The young Wizardress and Fallon reached what seemed to be fighting rings, with a crowd of smelly, loud men gathered around them. "Great..." the girl murmured to herself and reluctantly made her way to the edge of the ring.

"AIDAN YOU BETTER NOT LOSE!" She let out an encouraging shout. *"Damn it what do i care if he loses!?"* Her inner dilemma was silenced by the feeling of someone stirring her female parts with a spoon, the throbbing pain of her moonblood overcoming Lora's mental debate. She clenched her teeth and put her hands on her abdomen, but did not take her eyes off the ring.

Aidan's opponent seemd tough. *"He will probobly try to grapple and pin him. He has an advantage in reach and size." *Lora's Glavie was strapped to her back in a leather holster, and it's familiar weight somehow comforted the girl.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 14, 2009)

Claude wakes up in his tent from all of the noise in the camp. He puts on his clothing and stretches to get some of the tightness out of his muscles. He looks over at his bow and shakes his head and grabs the dagger underneath his pillow "That is all I will be needing." he thinks to himself as he fastens it in place and walks out of the tent.

Claude walks around the camp in the direction he saw a group of soldiers walk. He sees the ring and as he watches it he sees Miss Lora and Fallon beside her. "She already has Fallon but one more person is one more person safer." Claude thinks to himself as he rushes of towards the ring to keep Lora safe.

Claude pushes through the group of soldiers to see Lora and Fallon. "What are you doing here..." Claude says trailing off when he sees Aidan in the ring. "MERDE," Claude mutters to himself. He begins trying to size up Aidan's opponent so he can tell him some thing useful.

[sblock] 
Can I use Sense Motive to get any info on what this guy is going to do?
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2009)

Placeholder

[sblock=Sense Motive DC0] He looks like he wants to beat the @#%& out of Aidan. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 15, 2009)

After the camp fire discussion peterer out, Trinham went off to his bed.

Once he has laid down and got settled, a white and ginger cat appears as if from nowhere and curls up in the small of his back. Just as he is falling over, the background noise from the camp gets a lot louder and some oaf starts shouting about bets. A young sorcerer needs his sleep and Trinham  certainly wasn't interested in wasting his money gambling, so he swears quietly to himself, pulls the blanket over his head and tries to get back to sleep.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 15, 2009)

[sblock]
Sense Motive: 1d20 + 8=23

[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 16, 2009)

Lora eyed the Paladin sideways and wrinkled her nose. "We're baking a pie. What does it look like we're doing?!" Her belly pulsed with pain, which made her cranky. The girl refused to attribute her crankiness to Aidan's moronic idea of pitting himself in an arena fight.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 17, 2009)

"You can learn much from an opponent just by looking at what sort of stance or how he holds himself in the ring, Miss Lora. I'm merely trying to give youn Aidan some helpful words to keep himself from having to be dragged to our next destination." Claude says to the Lora not really looking at her because he knows that he will only have a scowl to look at. He gives up his attempt and watches the match, now looking at Aidan more then the man to see what his comrads capablilities are.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2009)

Hearing Lora in the crowd Aidan turns to see the girl in the crowd, a sour look on her face. Turning back to face his opponent just in time the young warrior gets his hands up to block a kick to his mid-section. Focusing on the battle Aidan drives all other thoughts from his head.

****************************

As Lora, Fallon, and Claude watch the tall and lean Reygurian dives into a hand spring and lashes out with a long leg that is barely blocked by Aidan. Stumbling back a step Aidan looks more determined than he ever has.

[sblock=ooc] Claude knows this combat style from his homeland, as Savate. A dangerous form of non-weapon fighting.

Rathman's rolls  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2290391/ 
Aidan's up!![/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 18, 2009)

"AIDAN YOU BETTER NOT LOSE!"

The farmboy turned and saw Lora in the crowd.  Grinning and giving the girl a wink, he turned just in time to see the large man launching a kick toward his midsection.  His hands raised to dull the impact, the boy bouncing back a few steps before ge chuckled.

"Nice try, but ya really shouldn't attack a guy if he ain't lookin' at ya.  They might think yer fightin' dirty..."

As he said this, the boy's body whirls, at the last second dropping towards the ground as he engages in a sweeping kick towards the man's ankles.  If he succeeds to connect, it would hopefully topple the larger man, giving the boy the opportunity to attempt a blow to his prone opponent in the form of an elbow to the abdomen, preferably.

[sblock=OOC]
1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=17, 1d20+2=12, 1d6+1=7
Melee Touch Attack, trip attempt, attack on prone target (Stunning Fist attempt for the day.  DC 13 Fort save to avoid "Stunned" condition), Damage roll.  Hope I'm lucky!  Oh, and HM, if the stunning blow 'hits' let's give it a bit of arcane oomph, whether it succeeds or not.  Nothing spectacular, just a subtle hint for any spellcasters observing.  Oh, and Non-lethal Damage...  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2009)

As the big man falls like a dark tree that has been cutdown the crowd yells it's aproval. The young warrior follows the tall man down but with cat like quickness he rolls out of the way.

The elbow meant for the man's shortribs hits the ground with a hollow thump and all notice the ripple of dirty that circles out from the point of impact. Causing more and louder cheers. 

Rathman quickly moves back to his feet, but instead of attacking out right, he looks to start dancing jumping side to side and his arms swing out wide in front of him.

[sblock=ooc] Trip successfull attack missed 
Roll Lookup 

Aidan's turn [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 19, 2009)

"I know that style. It's Savate but I'm not knowledgable in how it effects the outcome of the fight," Claude whispers to Fallon hoping that he knew more on the subject "but Aidan seems to be doing well anyways, though."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 19, 2009)

Aidan grunts with disappointment as his followup strike misses it's mark, wasting a well timed strike.  However, it seemed he had the edge, as he whirled to rise again, the boy turned to see the man entering a very unfamiliar stance.  The farmboy blinked, unsure of what the man was doing, and so placed more care into his defenses, while still attempting to press the advantage.

Keeping his defenses up, the boy shifted forward to snap a leg outward quickly to strike at the larger man's knee, trying to knock him down again, following up with either a repeat strike with the elbow or with a strike for the face as the man's defense would be focused on the leg.  Either way, the boy wasn't letting up.

[sblock=OOC]
Series of events:  
Combat Expertise: -1 accuracy, +1 Dodge bonus to AC until next action
Flurry of Blows (-1, -1), Trip attempt, Melee touch attack: 1d20=18
Trip-check: 1d20+6=7(Subtract 2 if the Combat expertise and Flurry of blows affect this check)
If Trip-Check succeeds, blows against Prone opponent: 1d20=9
Damage if Strike succeeds: 1d6+1=6
Second strike in Flurry: 1d20=13, 1d6+1=4[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 19, 2009)

Lora observed the match with an intense stare. Without taking her eyes off the two combatants, she whispered to Claude: "Do you think that Aidan can take him?" and then she leaned towards Fallon: "Tell me are there any spellcasters in this crowd? It's important, if there are none i can help Aidan a bit without anyone noticing." 

Somehow the excitement of the match overwhelmed Lora's pain and nasty mood. A temporary phenomenon, to be sure.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2009)

Fallon who seems to be nervously looking about for someone or something turns towads the girl. "Spell.., spellcasters here?" the man asks. "The irregulars are full of spellcasters it was one of the reasons the group was formed. I wouldn't, wouldn't try anything to risky these men may take it amiss." The crowd roars again causing Fallon to cringe. "They will, will have Dellex's men down on them if they keep that up," he mutters.

Looking back to see the cause of the crowds newest reaction they see Aidan wrapped up in the dark mans arms.

***********************************

[sblock=ooc] Sorry Theroc all your last post actions are on hold do to grappling so repost what you want to do for your round 2 plz.

Rathman round 2-
5' step actually rolled away from Aidan
move action- stand up from prone
standard action- ready action/start grapple if attacked

rolls: Roll Lookup
opposed roll: Roll Lookup [/sblock]

Aidan's kick met with a soild leg defense as the Reygurian was ready this time. And before the young warrior could follow up the two outstretched swinging arms caught Aidan up in an old fashion bear hug.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 20, 2009)

Being caught in the bear hug, Aidan blinked and struggled slightly, but found himself caught as he choked momentarily before finding a position in which he could breath.  Being caught in a very unfriendly position, Aidan felt it best to attempt to encourage the man to let him go.

[sblock=OOC Stats]
HP: 16 AC: 15 Touch: 15 FF: 12 Fort Save: 5 Reflex Save: 6 Will Save: 3 Grapple Modifier: +2 Bluff Skill: +4, Escape Artist Skill: +3
Stunning Fist: 2 Attempts(If successful, target must roll a DC 13 Fortitude save to avoid being stunned)
Feats: Combat Expertise, Improved Trip

Conditions: Has taken 6 Non-lethal damage(I'm assuming non-lethal, anyway), grappled(-4 to attacks with light weapons) [/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Flurry of Blows -1/-1
Aidan attempt to slam his skull into the Reygurian's repeatedly until the man let's him go.
1d20-3=3, 1d6+1=2, 1d20-3=0, 1d6+1=4
Seems Aidan just gets his ass kicked all the time... >.> stupid crappy rolls, RNG gods must hate me.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2009)

Struggling against the iron grip Aidan fail's to break free and feels his breath slipping out of his lungs. The Reygurian takes the young man off his feet or a quick second doing more  damage  to the  boys ribcage. Before dropping him into the dirt and flipping over him and returning to his dancing stance.

[sblock=ooc] opposed grapple checks to damage here

Roll Lookup

Should be one higher for Rathman forgot to add BAB your round three but you are face down in the dirt to start.Total non lethal damage taken = 10pts [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 20, 2009)

Aidan gasps, falling to the floor with a grunt as he rolls aside trying to get away.  That bear hug hurt, and Aidan wasn't sure if he actually could fight much longer if that sort of thing kept up.  Unfortunately, the boy couldn't think of a very good deterent for that behaviour either.  After all, he always punched...

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 16 AC: 15 Touch: 15 FF: 12 Fort Save: 5 Reflex Save: 6 Will Save: 3 Grapple Modifier: +2 Bluff Skill: +4, Escape Artist Skill: +3
Stunning Fist: 1 Attempts(If successful, target must roll a DC 13 Fortitude save to avoid being stunned)
Feats: Combat Expertise, Improved Trip

Conditions: Has taken 10 Non-lethal damage[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Roll away from the man(5' step away)
Stand up from prone(move action)
Ready Action to attack the man should he attempt to enter a grapple with Aidan again.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2009)

Watching Aidan roll up and into a guarded stance the big man smiles, "C'est tout?" he says "If that be so you are in trouble, Pauve ti bete." 

Rathman continues his dancing dfense but all the whle he smiles at the huffing Aidan.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 21, 2009)

Aidan frowns, looking for a flaw in the man's defence as he stays in his defense position, ready to attack to defend himself.

[sblock=Action]
Ready action to trip the man should he attempt another grapple, in order to keep him at a distance.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 21, 2009)

Claude rubs his goatee while he contemplates the fight in front of him. He thinks about the match as he would a chess match, looking at what has already happened and the strateges that have already been put into play. Aidan seems to be incapable of harming the Reygurian fellow and any attempt causes pain to himself. Claude then remebers the kick that was blocked by Aidan then it hits him.

"Aidan, don't attack him," Claude yells to him, "Force him to attack you then take any opportunity that you can, and keep a good distance away so you will be able to take advantage of even his movment."

[sblock]
Strategy:
-don't attack him, force him to attack you due to inaction
-set up readied actions against him
-force him to move towards you so he provokes attacks of opportunity
-get some good roles

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 22, 2009)

"Zzzzz" Trinham is dreaming. He is crawling through the undergrowth on all fours, when he sees a giant rat directly in front of him. Suddenly he pounces and ..., half wakes up. He realises that he was sharing Mogins' dream, which happens occasionally. Although, he hates it when it does occurs. Still he supposed that Mogins also hates it when he dreams about the hayloft back home. Turning over, Trinham goes back to sleep.

[sblock="OOC:"]Just to show I'm still here.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] Thanks ghostcat sorry this is taking so long busy weekend, OK Theroc you ready to end this lol [/sblock]

Standing a little apart from each other, the two warriors face off like stray cats in an alley. Then Lora's suitor steps near the rope "Breaks 'em Rathman," the scarred man says with a big grin. 

The tall dark skinned man drops to his hands and swings his legs up high above his head as he approaches Aidan. The boy tries a trip but the new awkward postion causes him to miss as he nearly takes a foot to the head.

[sblock=ooc2] IC is down but dice still work touch attack failed and Rathman missed with his kick. Aidan is up. [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 26, 2009)

Aidan attempted to kick the man, failing and he frowned, standing up again as he attempted to keep the larger man at bay.  It seemed things were not going well for him, and perhaps it was his fault for being at all confident in his abilities at all.  After all, he could have simply said no and been done with it.  But now, here he was, about to get beaten in front of Lora.  AGAIN.

[sblock=Status]
HP: 16 AC: 15 Touch: 15 FF: 12 Fort Save: 5 Reflex Save: 6 Will Save: 3 Grapple Modifier: +2 Bluff Skill: +4, Escape Artist Skill: +3
Stunning Fist: 1 Attempts(If successful, target must roll a DC 13 Fortitude save to avoid being stunned)
Feats: Combat Expertise, Improved Trip

Conditions: Has taken 10 Non-lethal damage[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
5' step away from Rathman, ready action for a trip attack if Rathman approaches.  (If Aidan successfully trips Rathman, attempt another stunning elbow to the abdomen for Aidan's followup strike as per Improved Trip)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2009)

Aidan watches the swinging legs and strikes out grasping an ankle and then pulling Rathman off his hands. With his seat in the dirt the tall man is vulnerable as the young Peshman sends a kick down into his abdomen that causes a cloud of dirt to ring out from under the man. The blows hollow echo quiets the crowd and even frightens a few.

[sblock=ooc] Bad rolls made good. Rolled a 15 for your touch attack but a 2 for your trip attempt thought oh well as I rolled Rathman's counter and got a 1 LOL. So he was tripped and then failed Fort save (rolled 5) So this means it is your turn as he loses this round for being stunned [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 26, 2009)

"Huh, the boy actually listened to me." Claude says to himself as he strokes his goatee with a surprised look after Aidan managed to bring his opponenet down "I am also surprised that that worked, with the experience that Rathman has I thought he would have just broke through."

Aidan then delivers the kick to Rathman and after hearing the hollow noise a smile curls across Claudes face. "That boy is just full of surpirses isn't he?" Claude thinks to himself now not feeling to bad about the group he will be working with.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 26, 2009)

Lora sulked and rubbed her nose, still making a displeased face. "He's an idiot, that's what he is! And he got lucky, that man over there practically tripped! Not to mention he released his grip just because he could, not because Aidan broke out on his own. You - she pointed towards Claude - should watch the fight more carefully if you are to continue cheering on like a maiden at a jousting tournament!"


----------



## Theroc (Oct 27, 2009)

Aidan hadn't immediately realized how well things were going until he landed that kick, blinking at the effect it had.  He smiled slightly, noticing the opening as he attacked the prone figure, hoping to even things out.

[sblock=Status]
HP: 16 AC: 15 Touch: 15 FF: 12 Fort Save: 5 Reflex Save: 6 Will Save: 3 Grapple Modifier: +2 Bluff Skill: +4, Escape Artist Skill: +3
Stunning Fist: 0 Attempts(If successful, target must roll a DC 13 Fortitude save to avoid being stunned)
Feats: Combat Expertise, Improved Trip

Conditions: Has taken 10 Non-lethal damage[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Flurry of Blows on Rathman(nonlethal damage)
1d20+1=17, 1d6+1=2, 1d20+1=18, 1d6+1=5
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2009)

As Lora and Claude "quibble" Fallon notices a sound that he knew was coming. "Riders." He says quietly. Then looking all about he grabs the arm of the nearest man, "Riders, riders coming!" he shouts shaking the man's gaze from the fight. 

Like wildfire the news is picked up and passed along, soon many of the watchers are running off (some right through the ring).

"Get Aidan!" the old man yells to Lora and Claude. "And come, come on."

**************************************

In the ring the fight has changed hands Aidan pummels at Rathman as he tries to get to his feet, his token defense not stopping any of the boys' blows. Movement caught out the corner of Aidan's eye sees people hurrying past. Thinking Rathman's friends ae coming to his aid the boy jumps back but notices these men are just trying to hurry away. The roped off ring has been trampled down and a few people look to be pulling the posts from the ground. The fight seems over but the area is in more chaos then before.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 27, 2009)

Claude listens to Miss Lora talk about how is not looking at thing properly. He gives her a sideways glance "How many fights have you seen, Madam. I have seen countless baroom brawls and have had training in combat, as much as I dislike it. Now keep your emotion in check," Claude says to her knowing that this wil only cause her to dislike him more but at this point he believes there is little that he could do anyways.

Claude hears the panic in Fallon's voice and immediately pulls out his dagger and looks over at Miss Lora for a second. "This will have to wait." Claude says before he runs over to get Aidan. "Aidan, good job but now we have to get back to our tents, something is happening and it's not good. Go deal with Lora I'm going to be getting to my tent quickly." Claude says to Aidan as he attempts to pull him off Rathman. Once Aidan gets off Claude looks over at Rathman and puts out a hand to let him up, "tres bon mon frere, tu a battu comme un serpent qui attaque sa gibier, mes a cete moment le battie est fini et tu devrai d'alller a un notre place vite."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 27, 2009)

Lora was surprised she or anyone else could not sense the approaching soldiers before the old man. She remembered that Dellex was not one to tolerate things such as fighting rings, and she definitely did not want to stick around for the heat. She had her brooch but that probably would not save her a beating or worse, should she be accused in participating in an illegal activity.

The girl threw an angry look at Claude and shouted: "Go save your arse then, so much for the valour of Paladins!", and rushed off to help Aidan up from the dirt.

She extended her hand once again, the excitement of the fast approaching riders momentarily subduing her severe dislike for physical contact with males. The tiny framed girl shot a quick glance at her would be rapist, who had rooted for Aidan's opponent, and at the tall dark skinned man himself, who still gasped for air a few feet from Aidan's position.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 27, 2009)

Aidan relished his victory, taking advantage of his opponents opening before he felt himself pulled off of his opponent, noticing the cheers had stopped as he fell onto his back, looking around from his position on the ground ready to attack the interloper before he realized it was one of those he'd met after his excursion with Lora.  Not that he was particularly fond of the guy, but he had the feeling the man had attempted to help him recently... right... he was that advice in his head... though he only reinforced Aidan's tactics in his mind, it was reassuring to know his thoughts were not entirely off base.

Then, looking about once more, he realized Lora was reaching down to help him up, the boy grasping her hand and pulling himself up.  If Lora were paying attention, she might notice his hands were not quite as rough as they were when they had first met, the boy's lesser need for direct labor with farm tools, and his general preference for unarmed combat allowing his callouses to soften.  In the chaos Aidan had missed Claude's instructions, just looking at Lora as he asked, "What's going on?  Why did Claude interrupt the fight, and why is everyone scattering?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 27, 2009)

"Run now, talk later." Growled Lora, as she pulled Aidan towards the camp. Her other hand rested on her belly, as the pain from her moonblood made running quite an unpleasant activity.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2009)

As the three irregulars duck behind a nearby tent the sound of the riders draws closer. Claude behind the other two sees a few men on horseback enter the area where the ring was moments before, and start yelling and kicking at stragglers. Soon noone is left where before a crowd yelled for the two combatants as they fought.

Returning quickly to the campsite they all share with Fallon, they notice the old man sitting before the fire, a kettle on the tripod starting to steam.

"I thought, thought a nice tea before bed would do everyone some good." he says with a wrinkly smile. "Especially, especially you Lora."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 27, 2009)

"Run now, talk later."

"Huh!?"  The boy managed before being half-dragged behind a tent.  His chest was still a bit sore from the fight, but overall he wasn't too badly injured.  Though, he wasn't sure he was going to earn much for the brief display.  As they stopped behind the tent, Aidan blinked and looked to the three present.

"So... why did the circle get interrupted?  The fight was almost finished!"  he grumbled, looking about rather confused as he waited for an answer.  Not paying attention, Aidan hadn't yet let go off Lora's hand after she dragged him off.  His grip was loose at this point, he simply hadn't bothered to move it.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 27, 2009)

Lora sulked and slid off her hand the moment the group reached their hiding place. "Well Dellex is a man for order and law. Not that i think him a good person for it, I'd say he is the sort that thinks that lawfulness makes for an easier to rule and control environment. Hence, him sending his men out to beat the law in to the irregular's heads. And you - she points her finger at Aidan. - you are lucky that dark skinned man didn't flatten you. He was a good grappler and let you go on a whim, otherwise the match would have been over then and there!"

They soon got back to camp, and the girl turned over to Fallon and nodded wearily. "Thank you, a cup would be nice. I will go get mine from my backpack." With that, the Wizardress gets up and heads over to her tent, determined not to share a cup with anyone here.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 27, 2009)

"Well Dellex is a man for order and law. Not that i think him a good person for it, I'd say he is the sort that thinks that lawfulness makes for an easier to rule and control environment. Hence, him sending his men out to beat the law in to the irregular's heads. And you, you are lucky that dark skinned man didn't flatten you. He was a good grappler and let you go on a whim, otherwise the match would have been over then and there!"

Aidan scratched his head at the first portion of her rant, the second causing his previously more confused yet still optimistic expression to drop several notches, looking a fair bit more depressed and brooding.

"What Law?  Ain't nothin' back home against circle-fightin' so long as nobody dies..."  he questioned of the first, before looking away from Lora in a mix of irritation and shame.  "Ya think I couldn't tell I was beat?  Exactly how stupid do ya think I am, Lora?  Circle-fightin' is a show as well as a fight.  He chose ta draw the fight-out which meant I got anotha shot at 'im.  Before it ended, it coulda gone either way, not that it matters..."  As Fallon mentioned tea, he stood up, shaking his head,  "Naw, thanks anyways, Fallon, I think I'll just get ta bed, after all, not like there's much fer me ta do right now anyway..."  The boy replied, before starting to wander toward his tent.  He wasn't moving particularly fast, probably due to still being a bit winded from his fight, after having his chest semi-crushed.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 27, 2009)

On her way back from her tent, Lora met up with Aidan. The girl was holding a tin cup in her hand and stopped in the dimly lit space between two tents. "Hey Aidan. I uh... I'm sorry about what i said back there. You could have beat him, your style of fighting caught him off guard at the end." Her blue eyes shone like melting ice in the light that a distant brazier shed on their position.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 27, 2009)

"Hey Aidan. I uh... I'm sorry about what i said back there. You could have beat him, your style of fighting caught him off guard at the end."

The boy schooled his face to try and put on a pleasant face, though the best he mustered at first was simply an apathetic one as he turned to face her.  He smiled faintly, his lip curling upwards on the right side.

"Yer not just sayin' that, are ya?"  He asked, stepping closer to her, mindful to maintain his distance, so as to not give her the wrong impression.  After all, she seemed rather skittish when they first met, and he still hadn't learned why.  He just knew it was better safe than sorry.  "Thanks, good ta know I'm not completely useless..."  He continued, his own blue eyes fazing back into hers.  She confused him sometimes, she did, but he still got an overall good vibe from the girl most times, despite her usually harsh demeanor... and when she softened up, she really was quite lovely.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 27, 2009)

"Merci, Some tea would be very good Fallon. I do not have a cup may I use one of yours." Caude askes him polietly with his hand out ready to grasp the cup, he is a full cup and he sits down and lets it cool thinking about all that had occured. He now knew what lenghts Dellex will go to keep order and it left a bad taste in his mouth, He also thought about trying to make an ally of Rathman.
"hmm, this very good tea Fallon. I'm starting to wonder how you manage to keep up with all of the younger ones, I'm having difficulty just keeping up with the small group that I'm working with. I guess I will have to get used to it get used to it." he says to Fallon not really waiting for a response and after he finishes he takes a sip of his tea and looks at the fire letting his eyes see patterns and faces in the fire.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 27, 2009)

Lora looked down and put her hand on her abdomen. "No I'm not just saying that. I don't say things I don't mean, It's hard enough to talk as it is. You are not useless, in fact you showed more backbone than was expected. That soldier with the broken nose was a mean looking bastard to be sure. Anyway you will have to excuse my um... mood tonight. I have _women troubles_."

Lora was glad the light was dim, so that the boy could not see her blush.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 27, 2009)

"No I'm not just saying that. I don't say things I don't mean, It's hard enough to talk as it is. You are not useless, in fact you showed more backbone than was expected. That soldier with the broken nose was a mean looking bastard to be sure. Anyway you will have to excuse my um... mood tonight. I have _women troubles_."

Aidan's smile grew a bit as she continued.  He hadn't expected her to compliment him as she did, but it was definitely a pleasant surprise.  He shifted his stance while standing to a more comfortable one, so he could talk to her longer without making either leg tired as easily.

"It's alright Lora, I jus' get a bit worried that I ain't gonna be any good here.  I've gotta get good so I can earn a lot o' money..."  The boy's face changed slightly as he realized how greedy that'd sound, so he decided to explain a bit more.  "Yasee, I left home ta earn some money, because my pa's sick.  The local healer's don't know what's wrong wit' 'em er how ta fix it, but they said the city-clerics back where the camp was when we met would probably know.  The clergy closer to tha nobles, yanno, the ones who charge a lot... tha crops 'ave been bad the past few years... so I hadda find another way ta earn coin.  So far I've been pretty miserable at it... but, at least I've made a few friends."  He ended his monologue with a smile, still looking Lora straight in the eye as he continued,  "I'm glad I met ya, Lora."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] sorry to break up what I think to be a great moment if you wish to add anything to the above postings I will delete this post or move it [/sblock]

The group settles finally for the night, with only the rare whinny of a horse or the curses of men to slow to escape the regular soilders coming to keep order interupting the night.

***************************

A slight fog greets everyone as they wake, but the thin mist looks like it will break before the army starts it's march northward. Fallon is up and has a hearty breakfast prepared for those who want it. And Martomum joins the group carrying a large pack and a few extra waterskins. 

With bacon grease fresh on his chin he wipes it with his beard as he talks to all those gathered. "Be a settin' out ta cross da wilds, greenies." He says eyeing everyone. "Tis be ina parts 'o ta woods noone goes. Me ana ta others beens tis way once afore. So if'n yuse listens ta mes yuse mays get threw alives."

Getting to his feet and shouldering his large pack the dwarf turns to Fallon and bids his friend goodbye. "Eyes bein' settin outs once mure for da http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/267151-spiders-path.html" he says "Yuse greenies bests nots gets me killeds neither." he continues with a serious look, then turning towards the woods he sets out quickly disappering in the brush.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 28, 2009)

Jareth, who had been awaiting this point in time, slings his pack over his shoulder and sets out after the irritable dwarf without a word.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 28, 2009)

Claude was checking his bow outside of his tent within eyeshot of Martomum. Claude would takes the bow and knocks an arrow as if he were going to fire it and begin to move from side to side as if he were shoting at moving targets. When he see Martomum start walking he losens the bowstring so he can take the arroew out and he slids it back into his quiver. He then kneels down with his bow in front of him and says a silent prayer. When he finishes he gets up and begins walking at a brisk pace to catch up with Martomum.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 28, 2009)

Having had a good night's sleep, Trinham is up early and as he dresses he notices that his trousers are falling down and his belt is on the last notch. If he goes on loosing weight like this, he will soon need to get a new outfit.

As usual Trinham is first to breakfast, which he eats with gusto. In fact he is on seconds when the Martomum turns up to collect his greenies. He heaves himself out of the chair, picks up is pack, thanks Fallon for his breakfast and wishes him goodbye then, stopping only to grab his last sausage, he follows the dwarf off into the woods.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 28, 2009)

Aidan wakes up that morning in better spirits than he stalked away from the gathering after his ring match, though still keeping his eyes out for that halfling, after all, he was owed some money, whether or not the fight finished.  He stretched, noting his soreness was largely gone as he attended breakfast cooked by Fallon, eating with a smile.

"Almost as good as mum's..."  He compliments the man, taking a healthy portion.  Given the general poorness of his family, he was taking advantage of helpings others did not take, eating a bit more than normal, but by no means eating an overlarge amount.  As Martomum spoke, Aidan remembered he'd forgotten his weapons during the chaos that interrupted his match.  He dashed back to where the arena was to recover his weapons, before dashing back to follow the others...


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 28, 2009)

Lora woke up and did her morning clean up. Although no bath was available, a damp cloth and a bit of rubbing still helped get the feeling of stickiness of her skin. The girl packed everything she would need, grabbed her halberd and joined the others for breakfast. It was the second day, and although the pain had dulled, the _leakage_ had tripled in ferocity.

Grumpy and uncooperative would best describe the girl this morning. She ate a bit, although her stomach did not fancy food, and waited patiently for Martoumum to come and collect them. Lora figured that going anywhere would be better than staying here, with no one to rely on but herself, versus that charming broken nosed fellow and his friends.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2009)

As Lora started off with the group Fallon quickly catches up to her and asks, "The picture, picture of your brother, may I have it?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 29, 2009)

Lora turned back and smiled. "Of course. Thank you Fallon." She handed the picture over and squeezed the old man's wrinkled palm.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 10, 2010)

Amongst the marching men of Lord Bairan's army a cry starts to form. "Smoke, smoke ahead!" 

Fallon leading a donkey by a frayed rope brings a hand to shield his eyes and look in the direction some of the irregulars around him are pointing. Indeed he saw the cloud of smoke, but it looked to be many many miles ahead. 

"Oh, oh my," he says to himself. The old priest knows that Harkon is not to far away from that very spot so their must be some sort of trouble ahead. And he wonders if the army will arrive in time after their delay the day before. 

Nothing to do but keep walking, pulling the rope Fallon marches on, not knowing he is marching Off to War!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2010)

Sitting his horse apparently lost in thought, Dellex is actually a little worried about how today's events will fold out. An eventful day it will be Dellex has no doubts of, for they will reach Harkon Manor before this day is over.

He starts going over the information from the farmboy again and then he hears, "Smoke ahead!" from one of the guards.

Bear roars a curse and then asks, "Could the Treylor be sacking Harkon? We should ride out ahead and..."

"No my lord," Dellex interupts quickly, thinking fast on his feet was always Dellex's greatest strength. And with it he had no need for strength in his arms like those around him. "I mean you are right we should send a fast force ahead but to scout not engage. We need to know what we are riding into."

"Right," Bear says with a nod. "I will..." he stops at a small shake of Dellex's head.

"With my magic I could send you a message of what is going on." Dellex says with a smile. "And from which direction to best make your charge from."

Bear nods again then grins, "Then hurry my advisor... and be careful my friend."

Dellex turns his horse from the main body and starts out at a fast trot, immediately men from his private guard join him. The group of horseman's hoofs thunder as they spur their horse to a gallop.

_Now if the farmboy was lying and Martomum is at Harkon, I will have time to deal with him before Bear arrives,_ the mage thinks to himself as he and his men head Off to War.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] hmm new page there is a new post on the page before this one please read that if you like also. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2010)

_This, this will not do._ Fallon thinks to himself.

Word had been passed back that there may be an engagement at Harkon and the irregulars where to form up. Which put Fallon further back from what was going on as the men formed a long thin snake broken up into units of forty men. 

He needed to know what was going on. Martomum was somewhere ahead.

_Somewhere, somewhere near that rolling black smoke you can bet._

Fallon needed to get someone close to Bear and to Dellex. Someone who could find out what was going on and let him know. He sighed, this wasn't the first time he had had this thought. And again as those other times only one name jumped out at him. "I have, have to do something." Fallon said to the laden donkey he pulled along. He sighed again and headed to where he would find the one person he knew could get around camp without any trouble.

He found the old box wagon that had been converted into a house on wheels for one person. The sides where painted white and a sort of peach color. The roof had a tin chimney spout coming out of it. He had heard that most of the inside was a huge feather bed and the stove was way to close as some men had burnt their feet doing... 

Fallon stopped he didn't know for sure what they were doing and he didn't want to think about it now. He walked to the little door in the back and hesitated. One last sigh and he raised a hand to knock.

_*knock knock*_

"Darling? Are, are you home?" he asked and then thought of what could be happening in her "home". "Are, are you alone?"


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Aug 13, 2010)

Darling turned over groggily in her bed. It was far too early for her to be roused. She was confused for a moment when she noticed that her wagon was not moving, though the sun was still up. Someone was calling softly at the door but the voice was not that of the the gruff soldiers she normally entertained these days.

In one practiced motion Darling threw a robe over her slender shoulders and reached for a small bottle of perfume to touch the cap of the bottle gently to her neck in three places. She inhaled slowly, enjoying the spicy, flowery scent for a moment before cracking the the door to survey her newest caller.

"Well aren't we the early riser?" Darling purred, amused by the wrinkled and worried face that met her gaze. "Are you sure you've got the right wagon, love? I mean, you're more than welcome, if you're sure your heart can take it..."

Something was different about this man. He looked nervous, and uncomfortable, but it was not the flavor of eager, embarrasment she was used to seeing from the men who sought her company.

"Come on in, if you're coming. The morning air will chill our little love nest."

She picked up a small mirror and pretended to idly primp her hair, using the looking glass to watch the old man over her shoulder.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 14, 2010)

Fallon wasn't sure what he would see when Darling opened the door but felt small relief that she was alone. As she spoke he could smell the perfume she wore and it drew is mind away to younger days not so long ago...

"What? What no, no that will, will not do." Fallon said as what she was saying penetrated. Fallon could already see the wagon drivers snickering and smiling over their shoulders at him.

"My name, name is Fallon," he said in an almost stern voice. "As I have, have temporary command of the irregulars while Martomum Stonebreaker is away. I need you for an assignment. Please, please report to me as soon as you are dressed, dressed and ready. I will be waiting over there." Fallon finishes pointing to an open area that will allow everyone to see them and not wonder what they are doing. 

[sblock=OOC] Your character would have heard of Martomum known as 'Mart the Fart' to some of the more unruly men. He is in charge but on assignment and now by default Fallon is in charge. Seeing as how he always called on to help with this mishap or that the men follow his lead.

This is of course only if your character does engage in "pillow talk" to find out the basics of what is going on around the camp.  [/sblock]


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Aug 14, 2010)

_An assignment?_ Darling thought to herself and smiled, _...about time someone came to tap my other assets!_

As Fallon retreated, she began stuffing her few belongings into a blue velvet satchel. The bag bore delicate lavender embroidery in an ornate floral pattern with a tuft of rabbit fur near the clasp. She quickly wiggled into her dress and slipped her head of red curls into the warm, fur-lined cowl that matched her bag in both color and material. It only covered Darling's head and shoulders but kept her plenty warm in the cool morning air.

Humming a sweet tune to herself, she hopped lightly out of the wagon and turned to put a boot up on the step. The hem of her dress rode up her leg as she strapped a set of polished steel blades to her left thigh with one of the little daggers held gingerly in her teeth. Darling locked eyes with a young man hauling a bucket of water. She teased him with her stare as she worked the buckles, purposely drawing out her movements and stretching her song so that time itself seemed to slow.

With a wink, Darling took the knife from her lips and gave it a quick twirl before it joined it's sisters in their sheaths. Just as that last blade slid home, the enraptured water-boy stumbled over a stone and went crashing calamitously into the mud.

Pleased with herself, Darling turned away from the scene and bounced innocently down the path to where Fallon would be waiting. 

[sblock=OOC]I hope that wasn't too long a post. I'm really enjoying this! I can totally tone down the flirty stuff if its a little much. I don't want Darling to be one dimentional, I just think she likes a little mischief when the moment's ripe. As for pillow talk, I had the same thought when I was reading 'bardic knowledge'... that I might kinda RP those rolls like she was recalling a secret shared during a night of passion. I guess great minds think alike? [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 15, 2010)

As Darling approaches Fallon she sees the old man standing with a piece of parchment in one hand. He stands tapping the rolled paper on his chin as if lost in thought. The donkey he holds the lead rope to stands behind him nuzzeling at some grass... or is it trying to chew threw the rope? Shrugging that off the young girl stops excitedly before the old wrinkled man ready.

Fallon starts with surprise (deep in thought indeed), and then smiles causeing more wrinkles to show on his face. "Good then, then ready are we?" he asks but already knowing the answer by the way she is dressed.

"Ahead, ahead of us Darling is a battle," the old man says seriously. Fallon uses the parchment to point to the black smoke a few miles in the distance. "And I, I have no knowledge of what it is the irregulars are to do once we encounter whoever is fighting there." 

His face going sad he says softly, "It seems, seems that the core leaders of this army do not seem to remember us here, here in the rear."

"I need, need to know what they are planning if we are to survive this upcoming encounter. And that is where, where you come in my dear," he says affectionly. "But you mustn't, _MUSTN'T_ go and speak to anyone in charge. Watch, listen, observer, speak to the lower lieutenants or a guard of the watch."

[sblock=Pillow Talk Knowledge]
Darling knows that irregulars "iggots" are not allowed in the main camp. So talking to somewhere there seems like a strange request unless she had some higher ups permission. And glad you are having fun btw.  [/sblock]


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Aug 15, 2010)

Darling had wanted a crack at the lonelier, richer soldiers of the  regular army ever since she'd arrived, but hadn't worked out a way that  was worth the risk. She had resigned herself to making things  comfortable among the iggots until the stars saw fit to smile on her.

"Sounds easy enough," Darling said contrarily, "assuming you've got a way inside? I've heard the guards to the main camp take their assignment rather seriously."

She propped her back against a tree and crossed her arms in thought.

"You must also have some ideas about what I might find... lets start with the who the major players are."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2010)

"This, this will help with you getting around the camp I believe." Fallon says handing over the parchment he had been holding. 

"Just, just use it sparingly please," he says aspiration in his voice. Darling gets the feeling that the document may cause some trouble and Fallon is worried about using it. "It will, will help. I would, would use it myself if I could." he finishes shaking his head.

"Now about, about whom you shoud avoid. First, first and foremost you should not go near Dellex. Or let him even see, see you. And second is Bear... umm Lord Bairan. Stay away, away from the front of the column and you will be alright. Go, go and hurry back," he says with a shooing motion and a smile.

[sblock=Parchment]
_"To any of my subjects and soldiers,_

_treat the bearer of this letter with utmost respect and aid her by any means necessary, under penalty of severe punishment._

_Signed,_
_Lord Bairan Doovan"_
[/sblock]


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Aug 16, 2010)

Darling's eyes flashed over the document and her expression shifted to one of diabolical satisfaction. Then her heels clapped together and her fingers went to her brow for an adorable salute. 

"You can count on me, Commander." She said with a wink and a low sultry voice.

She carefully folded the parchment and tucked it into her thigh belt before jogging away toward the Regular camp at a decent clip.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2010)

[sblock=very nice] You do Chaotic Neutral very well.  [/sblock]

Leaving a worried looking Fallon behind, Darling follows the line of irregulars towards the front of the army. Cats calls and brave offers follow the girl along as she moves, Darling makes a mental note as to who seemed to not be "playing" but near serious in his offers for later.

She reaches the gap between irregulars and regulars. It, as when they are camped, is so easily identifiable that you could say two forces were on the move instead of one. 

Near the rear is the regulars camp followers, farriers, and help, and Darling has no problems falling into step with them. It is when she reaches the first block of movong infantry that she encounters a potential problem immediately.

As the young lass moves towards the outsid eof the block a mounted soilder calls out. "Halt there girl get back with the others!" 

His tabard is snowy white and has the blue bear on it that all the regulars wear. A single knot of rank dress the cord of his left shoulder, and his helm has no decoration, identifying him as an under-officer.

[sblock=Skill Challenge] Your first encounter good luck.  

Diplomacy check DC 15

You need to try and get this guy from unfriendly to at least indifferent. You may use a skill or abilty to give you a bonus to your Diplomacy check. 

Kind of a self aid another (DC 10). You could use Sense Motive to see if he really wants you to go. Bluff to see if you can use a story to help. Or anything else you can come up with. Key here is the RPing to go with the rolls. If successful with the aid you get the standard +2 to your diplomacy check. Good Luck. [/sblock]


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Aug 17, 2010)

"Do you leave every treasure you find to these iggots?" 

Darling moved slowly toward the rider swinging her hips and stepping deliberately to draw his eyes to her curves. 

"Do you waste fine wine on their dull palate? Would you rather I entertain this rabble tonight while you and your men stare at the fire?"

She stopped next to his horse and looked up into his eyes as her voice took on a lilting, angelic tone.
[sblock]Perform Song check to aid Diplomacy (1d20+8=27)
[/sblock]_When the Bear's away, his men should play, 
though marching off to war.
Let me sway, at end of day,
esprit de corps._

As her poem ended she offered up her hand to the officer.

"My tender feet are tired. May I ride a while with you?"
[sblock]Diplomacy check, +10 normal, +2 from song (1d20+12=32)
[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Killer rolls! I thought about using a spell or something, but now I'm glad I didn't waste it. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2010)

"I...I... I have orders," the guardsman says looking around. Seeing noone about but the moving soilders he offers Darling a hand to bring her up behind him.

Putting her arms around the man as they ride off a little ways from the rank and file men, but still in sight and moving slowly along with them. His breathing comes fast and Darling can feel his heart start to race as he looks back and asks, "You are not like the other, igg... um irregulars I have met. They all seem, seem dirty and unruly."

As they move along Darling watches a sthe man tries to look back at her, and still keep a look out for anyone catching him giving the girl a ride. His head swivles back and forth like it is a child's top. "So you wish to join the regulars? What were you saying about being a treasure?"

[sblock=Skill Challenge part2]
Nice job so far.

Now that you have this guy upgraded to Friendly it is time for some info. Agian you will get a chance to "aid yourself". Pick a skill to use in conjuction with Gather Information, and RP the use of it and based on your Gather roll I will supply you with some info.

Possible aid another's are Bluff (lying), knowledg(local) -to let him know you know about things going on and wish to know more, or Know(nobility) if you want to know about the leaders of the army, sense motive - you figure what it is he wants to talk about and help lead the converstaion.

Or anything else you can think of. [/sblock]


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Aug 18, 2010)

Darling rested her head comfortably on the stranger's back and nestled her body close to him. She let her eyelids fall shut contentedly and her words came out dreamily and distant as the horse trod along.

"I am the gem of envy. I am the flower of desire. Foremost, I am instant merit to the arm that I adorn..."

Darling turned her head so that her lips came just to the man's ear.

"Too often, men of worth are overlooked while the loud and the base are showered in honors."

She rested her head against his back once more.

"You took a chance plucking me from the muck. I'm grateful to you and will see your heart content." Darling's hands fell lower about the rider's waist and she reveled in his sharp intake of breath. "I am that charm, which turns the game in your favor... but you must tell me of the pieces and their movements."

[sblock]Bluff check to aid (1d20+8=20)
The Bluff is her confidence and her boasting as she promises to help this stranger... assuming DC 10 again?
Gather Information check +8 normal, +2 from bluff (1d20+10=16)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2010)

The two ride along for a short while and Darling draws out everything the soldier knows. When she finally has what she seeks she promises to meet the man should he survive the upcoming fight, and takes her leave.

[sblock=Gathered Info]
Sifting facts from bravado I believe to be one of the things an information gatherer learns so I will give you the facts that Darling believes true, based on your result. 

- The army will be engaging the Treylor today.
- The irregulars are to be held in reserve and used mainly for clean up/ grave digging duty. As this force is far superior in numbers to what they believe the Treylor to have.
- Lord Bear is at the front and will lead the charge, while Dellex has gone ahead to scout and will be at the battke site first. 

Please post your return I have figured out how to get you to BaHm in a "hurry". No sense drawing this out when you can RP with the others.[/sblock]


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Aug 18, 2010)

Rather than expend her energy trying to find the old man and his donkey in a sea of moving men, Darling found a large fallen tree at a bend in the road and took a few pulls from the liquor flask she had packed. Fallon would find her here within the hour, and she would report her findings to him at that time. Until then, she would make herself hard to miss; drinking, gambling and flirting with good-looking soldiers until her new commander saw fit to wander by.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2010)

Gathering a small crowd in no time Darling becomes the center of a bussle of irregulars. So it is no trouble for Fallon to find the young lass at all.

"Here now!" he exclaims over the din of men. "I said here, here now! All of you get back to marching. No time to stop." Standing there with the frayed rope in one hand and the other on his hip he gives Darling a look of - what were you thinking - but says nothing.

After all the men are gone and grumbling back into line, Fallon asks Darling to report what she has found out. Listening intently Fallon's face becomes more and more worried with everything she tells him.

"No, no fighting for the irregulars? That will, will just make them fight worse between themselves tonight."

"Bear to, to charge straight in? But I can believe, believe that. He has been to long, long from any form of conflict."

"Dellex _scouting _ahead, and will, will be at the battle first? That is not, not like him why would he go and not send others? He would, would only go if something was in it for him or... threatened him. Oh no! Martomum!" he finishes. The old man starts to pace back and forth, for as far as the lead rope to the donkey will let him.

"What do I do I can't leave, and it is to late to send anyone by horse. Dellex will be there first, someone would need to..." he stops pacing and starts looking around, his eyes stopping on Darling. "Someone would need, need to fly to reach Martomum first." He smiles and a hundred new wrinkles frame his face.


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Aug 20, 2010)

"Fly?" Darling sputtered, capping her flask nervously, "I'll assume that's a figure of speech. I haven't found our relationship so rewarding that I'm about let you fling me off into the sky." 

Fallon didn’t seem to be listening to her. Her eyes narrowed, and she crossed her arms over her chest.

“I was happy to help you before for the chance at some Regulars coin, but I don’t see any profit in sailing off into the woods by myself. I’m afraid I’ll have to put my foot down.”


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Fallon takes the sputtering chatter in stride, but does stop smiling. "Now look, look here young _lady_. I have, have friends out there somewhere," he continues gesturing to the rolling black smoke some two or three miles ahead.

"And I believe, believe you have _earned_ all the coin you need to. Now since I am, I am in charge, I need you to deliever a message for me, with no more talk of profit." he hrmphs and starts looking about the ground.

Satisfied he says, "Stand, stand back."

The old man starts to chant and bows his head as Darling watches. She realizes he is not chanting but praying, but to whom Darling can't tell or hear. As he continues the ground in front of Fallon starts to shimmer and wavier like on a hot summers day. Then a glowing form starts to materialize out of nothing in the middle of the shimmering heatwaves. The light glows bright and  flashes and is gone. In the glowing forms place sits a magineficent creature out of stories.

The body's like a muscular felines, even spotted near the tail, and on it's back legs. It's torso and head resemble a giant eagles but only in form. It's beak looks made of gold and sparkles in the sunlight, it's white plume seems to radiant a soft light. It's front legs are like a birds but again the feathers seem to shimmer in a holy light that surrounds the creature.

It unfolds it great golden wings, as Fallon continues to chant and walk around the great bird. Letting out a screech that echoes throughout the forest around the moving army, Fallon shushs the huge beast as though it were a small child. The marching irregulars hurry their pace and watch the scene with frightened stares.

Looking at Fallon, Darling notices he has finished whatever else he was casting. And she starts to shake her head at the crazy old man, as he finishes securing a saddle to the Celestial Griffon.

"Now," he says rubbing the beasts great beak, "there is, is little time. Up, up you go."


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Aug 22, 2010)

Darling suddenly felt like she was dreaming. The old man began to speak in tongues, gesturing with his hands, and the world seemed less real than it had a moment before. Anxiety rose in the pit of her stomach as something began to take shape in front of them.

"..."  She opened her mouth to speak but nothing came.

Suddenly there was a magnificent winged creature where there had just been grass and stones. It let loose a piercing shriek that caused the passing soldiers to flinch and scurry, but Darling couldn't take her eyes from the beast. She moved toward it instinctively as if in a trance and found Fallon's hand without looking. Her head was still shaking with a mixture if disbelief and forgotten defiance as he helped her up into the curious saddle.

Smoothing down a few marvelous feathers with her free hand, she looked back down at Fallon.

"I'll find your friends, and tell them what we've learned..." she trailed off, lost again in the splendor of her mount.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2010)

"Quickly, quickly now." Fallon says straping the young girl in the saddle. "The spell will not, not last long," he continues and then shows the girl how to use the reins.

When he thinks she is ready, he says seriously, "Find Martomum, and tell him that Dellex is on his way. He is probably there," Fallon says pointing to the smoke. 

"May Orethaner guide you to him." and then he points to the sky and the griffon takes flight instantly. 

Fallon watches as the form of rider and griffon circle to gain altitude. He watches as they turn towards the smoke and become a speck. Fallon watches as Darling heads to the http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/272541-battle-harkon-manor.html and prays that she and all the others will be alright.

[sblock=OOC] Please don't post in this thread anymore as you have successfully "left". 

Please post in the link provided, maybe something on your flight and the way that feels, but don't land yet I want the others to beable to post if they wish. You could post what she sees from above the battle and I added the prayer that you should be guided in reference to ML's spell what better guide than lights pointing down LOL have fun with it. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 24, 2010)

That same day the army of Lord Bairan reached the site of the battle but the fighting was over. A handful of villiagers and men-at-arms hand successfully beaten a trained fighting unit of Treylor soilders and then returned to the homes.

Fallon was upset that he didn't get to meet up with Martomum or anyone else he knew for news on the dwarf. He couldn't leave the irregulars as it was said that parties of fleeing Treylor and gnolls were about. Fallon's duty was to stay and make sure the irregulars were ready if needed.

He was sitting by his fire long after the sun went down when a patrol came to him bearing news that a man was found in the woods looking for him or for Martomum. Fallon perked up at this news and right told the men to bring him forth.

Waiting and pacing Fallon watched as the patrol returned with a man Fallon remembered well. 

"Jareth Kyras, why are you, are you out in these parts alone?" he asks stopping by the donkey sleeping near a wagon. Fallon takes to stroking the sleeping beasts head as he waits for an answer.

[sblock=OOC] Figured this will keep the other thread clean till you return. I would think Jareth is pretty tired from a long days battle and walking bsck to camp. So maybe a little of want went on, then bed, and then we can RP the next morning and get some questions answered. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 24, 2010)

Jareth stumbles slightly as he approaches the old man. "Because it was the only damned way to get back here. Accursed hydra, blocking the bridge to the manor... I need new weapons," the young man says simply, then puts a hand to his head as the world seems to spin around him. With a groan, he mumbles, "And a place to sleep."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2010)

"Yes you, you look exhausted, come sit." Fallon says pointing to log near the fire. Fallon watches as the young man nearly falls flopping onto the log.

The old man then goes over to his camp chair and sits himself. "Do you have, have any word on Martomum," he pasues. "Or the others who set out with you?" he asks stiriing at whatever is in the pot hanging over the fire.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 25, 2010)

Jareth leans forward, elbows on his knees and propping his head up for the moment. He pulls his waterskin around and takes a drink before saying "Farmboy disappeared. Everyone else is alive. Martomum led the gnolls in a charge against Treylor before our forces fell. Dellex accused us of treason, because of a Reygurian found dead of poison in the Treylor command tent. When he finally got around to releasing us from his crap charges, I broke his calm with some choice words, so he confiscated my weapons. I think that sums up what's happened... Now, food? And replacement weapons? I need to leave in the morning."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Fallon looks a little confused at the young mans quick answers.

 "Here, here have some of this. But what do you mean you need to leave in the morning? Where are, are you going? And what is all that about dead Reygurians and talk of treason? I swear you bring, bring me more questions than what I started the day with."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 26, 2010)

Jareth sighs as he takes the offered whatever-it-is. "You're not the only one. Like I said, a Reygurian was found in the Treylor command tent, apparently poisoned by his own hand, rather than be captured. And as for me, I head into elven lands. And so do some of the others. Need to find a man I know, by the name of Tharivol. My bastard half-sister knows a way to get to him, and I'm going to try to get him released. But I need supplies, rest, then a quick exit. I need to be there before the moon changes..."

[sblock=OOC]
Can't remember if it was new moon or full moon, or even something else... Just the moon. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

"Elves?? There is, is trouble with elves here. You need not, not go looking for it in lands you aren't allowed in." Fallon says taking a small kettle of water and replacing the pot of stew with the tea kettle on the fire hook.

"We have, have lost a patrol due to escaped Treylor hiding in the forest. And I fear that they will not be the only ones," he says sadly digging out two cups from his supplies then searches for some herbs to add to the kettle.

He looks over Jareth's ragged apperance and then says in honestly, "Wait, wait you want to _find _Tharivol? He isn't at Harkon? He isn't at home?" he asks surprised.

[sblock=OOC] Don't remember excats either but I know I gave you a few weeks to get there. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 27, 2010)

Jareth rolls his eyes. "Yes and no. I have a good idea of where he is, so it's not so much a matter of finding him. More a matter of getting to him. Now... You know something about my skills, Fallon? Battlemage, duskblade, Bon'Dradi are all names for what I'm trained in doing. Tharivol is the person who trained me, and he's on trial for it, facing execution. And that's why I _need_ to get to him, and quickly."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Going to fast foward through some of this I have finally figured out what to do here. [/sblock]

Fallon shakes his head a little and mutters, "More questions, more questions indeed."

He starts to ask more questions but notices Jareth barely able to keep his eyes open. "Off to, to bed with you now. I think in the morning we can talk some more and get at least a few answers. But first, first." the old man says going to a nearby chest. Fishing around he pulls forth a small mace. "Sleep with, with this neaby just in case."

The next morning.... um afternoon actually.

Jareth wakes to find the sun high and bright in the spring sky. Clouds move by and it was only by luck that they had finally chosen now to let the sun wake him. He knows he is extremely late for his meeting with Tira and looking about Fallon is nowhere to be seen. Gathering his stuff he grabs a bowl of last nights stew from the cold pot. 

As he hurriedly eats he hears a cry from far behind him. "Jareth! Jareth ah good your up, up and ready," Fallon says rushing up to him. "I'm going, going to need your help."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 30, 2010)

With a groan and a stream of low Draconic curses, Jareth glowers around the area, still rubbing sleep from his eyes. He blinks a few times as Fallon calls out to him, runs a hand through his unruly hair. The young man shakes his head sharply, "You need my help? I was supposed to be _gone_ hours ago! Why in the Hells did you not wake me?" he almost shouts. Shaking with anger (and grogginess), he strides quickly to Fallon and grits out, "If you need my help, I need your help to get me where I need to be, and damned quickly. Remember, Fallon, I'm trying to save a man's life and can't afford to waste time!"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2010)

Stricken Fallon steps back from Jareth and says, "And I, I am trying to save the lives of a whole patrol of men. They are in the hands of, of the Treylor."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 30, 2010)

Jareth swears again in the ancient tongue. He shakes his head and takes another deep breath, pulling a hand down his features. He looks over his shoulder, back at the elven forest. Back at where he should be. Back at his mentor and Tharivol's seeming fate. Wrenching his gaze back to Fallon, he grits out, "Fine. Lead the way. Then I leave. With whatever you can give me to speed my progress."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2010)

"Good, good I just need to grab a few things here." Fallon says digging into a chest as Jareth waits impatiently. 

Once the man has filled a small backpack he hefts it and says, "Follow me, follow me  this way."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

After Jareth's return the young man set out again in search of his mentor. Fallon stayed with the irregulars.

Fallon spent the next week trying to keep track of what Jareth was up to but the young lord had "disappeared" according to all reports.

"Ah well could, could be he found his way to Tharivol after all." Fallon says to the donkey idly chewing at leather straps that are lying around.

He stares reflectively in to the fire and remembers years ago when he himself was an adventurer traveling the world to right wrongs and...

@$#! the sound of cursing breaks Fallon from his reserve as he looks up to see a young man with red hair coming his way. "No, no it's not Jareth." he comments. "Though he sure speaks like him."

The young man seeming not to see Fallon seated at the fire plops down not a yard away tossing his shield and trident into the dirt before joining them.

"Interesting weapon you, you have there." Fallon says to the young man. "Are you from Oriqueth?" he asks with a broad grin.

[sblock=Oriqueth] An undersea kingdom of merfolk I made up about two minutes ago so I say the answer would be no. Welcome to the game.[/sblock]


----------



## Spade (Feb 11, 2011)

The green-eyed teenager looked over, slightly startled for a moment, before settling down and processing the question.

"Oriqueth?" He repeated with a bit of confusion, never having heard the word before. Apparently a place, he guessed. That didn't really tell him anything, though, so the red-haired youth simply shrugged in response.

"No idea what that is." Gareth paused a moment to scratch the side of his head - Only further messing up his unruly hair - before speaking again. "Do they have a lot of Trident's there or something?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

"You, you could say that," Fallon says with a laugh. "A lot more than you see around here anyway."

He looks at the young man and takes in his features and gear. "New, new here I see. Well I am Fallon cook, herbalist, and all around helper here in, in the irregulars camp. And you are?"


----------



## Spade (Feb 11, 2011)

"Gareth Silander... Uh, Recruit, I guess?" The teenager introduced himself, though tilting his head a bit in curiosity at the odd habit the other man had with repeating himself. It was a little weird, but he decided against commenting on it.

"So you're the cook_ and_ herbalist?" He mused, deciding to voice an amusing idea that popped into his head. "Ever end up getting the ingredients swapped around?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

Fallon laughs at the question and the large smile causes the old man's face to break into what must be a hundred wrinkles. His close cropped white hair doesn't cover the top of his head where more wrinkles appear.

"Oh no, Ha Ha. It's the spices that add, add to the cooking you see." He reaches down to pick up a wooden bowl beside the stool he is sitting on. He then takes a ladle of something from a pot hung over the nearby fire and fills the bowl.

"Everything I have to cure also makes, makes things taste a little sweeter. Here." Fallon says handing the bowl to the young man.

As Gareth takes a few bites of the delicious stew Fallon appraises him. "A recruit is, is it now? Or did they call you an iggot?" he asked with a little disdain in his voice as he looks off into the direction of the regular army.


----------



## Spade (Feb 11, 2011)

The teenager nodded in place of a verbal response, swallowing before speaking. 

"This is pretty good stuff, Fallon. But yes, something like that." Gareth confirmed, although he wasn't as annoyed about that as the old man apparently was. 

"Kind of dumb if you think about it... I might be pretty bad with swords, but _everyone_ uses those." The red head paused to gesture at his trident resting on the ground nearby before continuing. "So I look at it as me having an advantage against whoever I end up fighting, since they probably wouldn't have run into someone with a Trident before."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

"Good, good for you," Fallon says nodding in approval. "Yes they think they are so, so smart up there." he says with a gesture towards the main camp.

"They wouldn't make it half, half a league were it not for the rest of us."

Fallon fixes himself a bowl and then while eating the two watch as others walk by the fire each person saying hello to Fallon and nodding to Gareth. Sometimes someone will stop and get a bowl of the stew and Fallon adds to it as the day wears on.

"So now you can't, can't sit here all day," Fallon suddenly says after an few hour or so. "Plenty to do, plenty to do. Why don't you go out with the water wagon," the old man says pointing to what looks like a giant barrel on wheels. "They are heading, heading to the creek to refill. Go ahead, an escort is in order I think, with what I heard about the big beasty that use, use to live in there."

[sblock=OOC] To late to set you up with an adventure link tonight will do it noonish tomorrow. Please just post your character gathering up and heading to the water wagon please. Effectively we are leaving this thread (which is inside the camp only) and heading out to do a little adventuring.[/sblock]


----------



## Spade (Feb 11, 2011)

Gareth looked over at the giant barrel-wagon-thing curiously as he finished his stew, wondering just how heavy that thing got once they filled it up. Certainly looked like it could hold a lot of water...

"Thanks for the stew, Fallon." He said, handing the empty bowel back to the old man, getting to his feet. The teenager paused a moment to gather his shield and trident back up, stretching his arms and legs a little as he did in order to limber up. He didn't really know where the creek was, and it would be pretty embarrassing to get a leg cramp or something on his first time escorting something. "Make sure to save me some when I get back, alright?"

"Big Beasty, huh?" The red head muttered to himself curiously as he started off towards the water wagon, somewhat hopeful that it might actually show up. It wasn't like he wanted the wagon to get attacked, but it was interesting what other creatures might lurk out and about in the world. "Wonder what it is..."

[sblock=OOC]I was wondering how that'd work - It'd get pretty confusing having a bunch of adventures in a bunch of different places all in the same thread after all. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

Fallon watches the young man head off on his first adventure and sighs remembering the good old days.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

Fallon had fallen asleep before the warm fire sitting on his stool. It was a good thing he wasn't off adventuring again he would probably need a nap after every battle.

He is having a pleasant dream where he is once again encased in armor and drawing down the holy wrath of his god to smite evil when a young voice calling his name wakes him from his revere...


----------



## Spade (Feb 17, 2011)

"Hey, Fallon!" Gareth called, attempting to be loud enough to wake the man up without actually shouting. "Wake up, this guy needs his arm patched."

For a moment he contemplated poking the man with the handle-end of his trident, but decided against it when the cook/healer started to stir.


----------



## Zerith (Feb 17, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Alexander had chosen to join the irregulars with the clam of finding personal glory without the benefits of his sir name; something he has used on a few occasions to avoid the more, unpleasant, activities around camp. When he first joined the group, not very long ago, he more or less filibustered the commanding officer before the man had a chance to even ask why he was there. Alexander told the officer why he was there, and also said, in numerous words and a around about way, that he would obey orders so long as doing so would not either end unquestionably in death or be demeaning and ended with “In short, I won’t fight a dragon face to face nor will I clean out the stables, However, I will fallow reasonable recommendations.” throughout the exchange monologue, through his tone of voice, he covertly mocked himself using his title for his advantage. An effort to show that he did not take himself to seriously, unlike the cliché noble brat who demands everything on silver platters.

And since joining, he has found himself very bored, of his the few assignments to date almost nothing of note has happened; there was one bridge with a weak beam that startled his horse while he was bid to patrol. And because of this, his plans have hit unforeseen delays due to the lack of controversy to overcome.[/FONT]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

Fallon looks up from his nap and seeing Gareth returning so soon (or was it later than he thought) he gets a worried look.

"What, what is it?" he asks than sees the mangled arm of the gnoll. "Oh my you shouldn't... ummm bring him over here. Sit him down see if you can get him to sit for me."

*****************************************

Meanwhile Alexander is enjoying his reprieve from boring tedious work to just sitting around being bored. He had tied his horse to a tent stake and was sitting on a large piece of fire wood just about to plan out his next masterful speech when his thoughts are interrupted.

"Hey you iggot!" a voice from behind declares roughly. "Your not suppose to have animals away from the horselines."

 Alexander turns to see two men dressed in uniforms of Lord Bairn's regular army, their white tabards displaying the blue bear large on the front.


----------



## Spade (Feb 18, 2011)

Gareth blinked for a moment, puzzled about whatever it was he 'shouldn't have done' before shrugging it off and motioning for the wolf-man to take a seat so Fallon could patch him up.

"You _could_ have warned me that 'Big Beasty' was a three-headed lizard-fish thing that likes to play peak-a-boo in the river." The teenager commented, flinching slightly as he took a seat himself thanks to the bite on his shin, setting his shield and trident down next to him. He wasn't actually mad, though, his tone leaning more towards friendly banter than irritation.

Tenderly, the red head rolled up one of the legs of his pants to examine the wound.

[sblock=OOC]Do I need to make any kind of check just to see how bad it looks, or is "you can clearly see it" stuff no check required?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] You clearly see it looks like 3 HP dmg.  [/sblock]

The wolf-man takes a seat on the ground next to Gareth and Fallon heads to the back of the wagon. A moment later the older man comes back with a healer's kit and the younger is looking at the bite mark on his leg.

"Hmmm... looks trivial but, but painful," Fallon says kneeling down and then placing a hand on Gareth's leg. A soft glow forms under the old man's hand and Gareth feels a warm sensation before seconds later the pain is gone. Looking at his leg all signs of the wound are gone. "There," Fallon says turning to the gnoll.

He scoots closer and suddenly the big wolf-man backs away and starts growling. Fallon lifts his hands and the gnoll start barking out something in it's tongue no one understands.

"I was afraid, afraid of this. Gnolls are very superstitious." he says with a frown. "And I don't know, know the language to convince him I won't take, take his soul away. Where is Martomum when, when you need him."

[sblock=OOC] Please wait till Zerith posts I wish to play back and forth to keep the two of you close to the same time line. Once he replies and I reply back to him than it will be back to you to post, than me reply, then Zerith, me etc. Any question through them in the OOC thread and keep your Duet thread in your subscriptions in case it is needed. Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Feb 18, 2011)

[sblock=OoC] Sorry about taking so long, but I was in town for once ^^; [/sblock]

‘iggot? The nerve…’ Alexander thought while standing up, if they had just informed him that he should have had his, personal, mount at the horseline that would have been one thing, but to take an insulating tone and refer to him by a name not his own? They had just forfeited a few moments of their own time that he was going to take in retribution for their trespassing ignorance.

He stood up, to no small stature, and leered down at the duo. “A dandy day to ye as well! Also, you mean ‘you’re’ as in ‘you are being rude’ not ‘your’ as in ‘you have an over blown sense of urgency.’ But maybe we should start with introductions?” he spoke with an energetic and completely undaunted tone as he dusted off the top of his black and gold mantel. He was grinning with a smugness reserved for only the most pompous of nobility; the two could probably feel the potential migraine that would doubtlessly form if they pestered him much longer, if he did not talk there ear around the camp first, he had nothing better to do at the moment, and he was going to make them aware of it for the next few moments.

“I am _Lord_ Alexander J. Ravensworth the forth, and I’m under the impression that I was just insulted by a solder for having my own personal mount at the ready in case I need to make hast elsewhere? No, that can’t be right; that would be mad… I must have just misheard two solders giving me a polite reminder of where horses are generally kept.” He rambled on while grinning, giving them more than a mere hint of his teeth, which were oddly sharp from the canines and back. He then glared at them with his gold inset black eyes, which he narrowed so that the light simply faded from them. “Oh, how rude of me! What are your names?” he ended.

Honestly, he did not care who they were, and would not really care if one, even both of them, turned out to be lords as well(note likely at all to Alexander, a lord would likely not take such minor matters so seriously); it was a trifling matter and even if they were in a position to discipline him, they would have to go a ways out of their way to rise an inquiry before he could be punished, and he would then trample them under foot: he could not think of one noble that liked to be summoned for such a diminutive manner, by any odds he would have the duo lose favor, win or lose. And if by some off chance he was punished, it would be a slap on the wrist so weak it would not bend the fabric of his shirt. And any one able to discipline him would know full well how frustratingly painful it would be to do anything to him over such a small thing. He knew it and he was grinning like a hawk; they either had to eat their own words, or back them up, pull him to a personage of authority enough to issue a punishment onto him in place of his father and then be more convicting then he was; all but imposable in his mind. ‘Actually, that could be amusing!’ he thought smugly, his grin deepened and one could feel the laughter pouring out of his eyes. He was bored, and the two gave him something to do, but if they only acted on their initiative…


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

"Well sorry _your_ highness," the smaller of the two men said mockingly. "But we are under orders to help keep everyone's high horse at the picket lines. _Lord_ Dellex also has us patrolling the iggots camp to help with discipline, cleanliness, and most important of all laziness. So... do you have a work assignment or would you like my friend Jaxs here to give you something to do."

Jaxs was in fact not only bigger than the other solider he was bigger than most two men would be put together.


----------



## Spade (Feb 18, 2011)

Gareth blinked, having been unaware Fallon could do that. He stretched his leg curiously, any hint of the injury now gone. Well that was certainly handy, wasn't it?

The wolf-man didn't seem as impressed, however, as he started barking and Fallon explained that wolf-men - Apparently known as Gnolls - were superstitious. For some reason that struck him as amusing, but he managed to focus on the situation at hand.

"Whoa, relax." Gareth said, attempting to sound calming since the Gnoll wouldn't understand the words.

How was he supposed to tell the Gnoll that his soul was fine with just gesturing? He never was all that good at charades... For a moment he sat there scratching the side of his head in contemplation, before deciding he wouldn't even bother with that kind of complicated message.

Instead, he pointed at the Gnoll's injured arm, then at Fallon, then at his own now-healed shin in an attempt to explain what the old man was going to do.


----------



## Zerith (Feb 18, 2011)

Alexander had a brief mental ego pop, he forgot the nickname of the unit he was in.. Embarrassing, but all the same not something he was about to admit wither openly or though mannerism, not to say he would not admit he made a mistake, but he did so dislike having to humble himself.  ‘Lovely, the only time you can count on a present to be intelligent is when he is against you…’ Alexander thought while letting out a sigh as his grin suitably faded away, he held back a murmur before he spoke again… How he loathed apologizing for lapses in memory.

If his honor code allowed him to, he could have easily kept a straight face, complied and been off without a word… instead he had to admit he was mistaken, his façade cracked; it was painfully joyfully obvious that he was finding no amusement in what he was about to say, or that he shoved himself into a situation where he needed to say it. Alexander’s grin, what was left of it tugged into a cracked, twitching smile. “Well then…” he began with a feigned pleased mood, if not for his tried expression he might have come off as still amused.

Alexander passed briefly, breathed in through his teeth and then exhaled through his nose. “…It would seem, that for the new few moments I shall simply be a, nay, the lord of buffoons…” he continued as he clenched his pearly teeth as if to grind them to gather… “…Please accept my humble apology for my mishearing, also, Now that my ego is amply deflated… I believe I have a horseline to go to…” He had entirely given up hiding that he disliked having to humble himself by this point, and wished simply to get it over with. “…Have a… Dandy, day…” he finished.
He then swiftly, but with all the elegance he could muster at the time, untied the horse and started guiding it towards the horselines while murmuring beneath his breath about not believing he could be stupid enough to forget such a simple moniker, if one of the solders, who Alexander was then utterly ignoring in case of guttural laughter, bothered to keep an eye on him as he walked, in a stomping manner, away, they would have seen him club himself in the side of his head once with his fist in frustration. He did so loath getting anything wrong, and to get simple things wrong was doubly loathsome.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 19, 2011)

The gnoll just sniffs at Gareths leg and starts again to bark.

"He must, must be trying to tell us something." Fallon says perplexed. "But we will need someone that speaks his language and I have no, no idea who that could be."

***************************************

As Alexander heads off he can feel the two soilders eyes on him. "Hey iggot!" the smaller talkative shoulder says before the two men reach where the young nobleman had stopped in his tracks. 

"Good your going to put your horse up." he says continuing. "But that still doesn't answer my question about if you have some work to do or not."


----------



## Zerith (Feb 19, 2011)

Alexander span on his left heal and faced the two; to think just a moment ago he figured he was going to be pestering them… “Hmm? …Oh, presently; no.” Alexander replayed in a bland manner while recovering his mood; his once wide eyes had became hooded by his eyelids with indifference. “So, what is it you are going to ask me to do?” he continued boredly, his hope for some excitement was already dashed and his mood soiled by a painful slip of his own thoughts. 

He would have been annoyed that they were going to make him do something if his apology hap flapped them, but since it seemed his reaction gave them nothing they did not seem the kind to try and saddle him with random and or frivolous work to pad their own egos. And that, thinking back on it, they, he, asked if Alexander had any work, meaning whatever they, he, was about to ask was not an official order and that he could refuse to do it if he so wished, and he was still willing to find something to do other then spend his time walking to the horseline and all the annoyances that came with it.

Alexander added a mental not to his list of things to do: get a more conveniently placed horseline for the “iggot” camp, doing so would mean more leg work from the stable boy, or who ever it was who got to clean up after the horses.... He was temped to make use of his trezery to hire sutch a worker just so he would not have to walk as far coming to or from his horse, but that would hardly be right with the rules he had set with himself... rules could be aggravating sometimes... still, if they're not there they can't be bent to one's will.
But atop the present list of things he wanted to do sooner than latter: get the name “iggot” revoked, destroyed, and replaced… he was not found of the moniker, at all. ...he relay had no clue how the name came to be, and it always sounded like a blatant insult to his ear... sadly for him, he doughted such a change was plausible.


----------



## Spade (Feb 21, 2011)

Gareth sighed, giving up for the time being, and nodded in agreement. 

"So we need someone who speaks... Er, I guess it'd be called Gnollish?" He asked, standing up from his spot but leaving his trident and shield where they were for the moment. "I can go ask around."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

Fallon looks up from where the gnoll was allowing him to clean the wound and answered. "Good, good idea. Please hurry." 

The young man then sets off stopping everyone he sees to see if they speak gnollish. He gets into the middle of camp when he sees two of those mean regular army soldiers in their white tabards talking to a young man holding the reins of a horse.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

Meanwhile the two soldiers eye Alexander suspiciously. 

"Well now we can't give you just any old job now can we," the smaller one says. "What are you qualified to do iggot?"


----------



## Zerith (Feb 21, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]“While I would love to say I am an expert mage and swordsman, I can only say with honestly that I, presently, only have a passing skill in either, that said, I can talk your ears off in more languages then I think you can name off the top of your head; Dragonic, Elven, Dwaren, to name a few." Alexander started before griming broadly. "Hells! I can even literally bark out orders! …Something I have yet to do… I shall have to fix that latter…” Alexander continued with a devious quality taking over his grin as he started fealing his chin with his free hand before adding “Oh yes, I can ride this horse to you know; I don’t have it for the smell.”[/FONT]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

"Well then if you can ride it than you can take care of it," the solider says a thought coming on. "And that means you can take care of all the horses at the horselines. Since your going there anyway."

[sblock=OOC] Pray Gareth comes up and saves you from manure shoveling. [/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Feb 22, 2011)

Alexander just looked at the two with an amused look on his face, his grin was back, and growing with all hast. “You are over reaching.” He chuckled, he took back what he thought about commoners only being smart when they were against him, and they had just denounced any apparent intellect they had with that notion.
 “Unless one of you happens to hold the rank of general, which you clearly don’t, you are not of adequate rank to order me; you can make recommendations of what I should do, but I can also refuse them at my pleasure.” He began smugly; it was times like this he would always capitalize on his nobility without a second thought of it. 

 “I’ve even discussed this at length with the camp’s commanding officer, so you can either try arguing with the CO….” he cackled with vigor, the only thing the duo had over him was that he was not compiling with a very simple regulation, one that he was already fallowing after they pointed it out, and the short one pointing out that Jaxs was huge was about as intimidating to Alexander as them being armed, and given they were Pesh solders that made them being armed a joking matter in terms of threatening him: he could have either of them, even both of them, _hanged_ if they were stupid enough to honestly strike him, or simply thrown in a stockade if they tried to ‘abduct him’, he knew it and they would have to be deficient to not know it as well. “…or you can brake rank…” Alexander continued, still bellowing out no small amount of amusement at the short ones foolishness “… and go to someone of rank beyond the camp’s highest officer, and them tell them why I should work as a stable boy while you also try explaining why you left your post!” He continued laughingly at them.

“I’m the soul hair to a countship, and anyone with authority over me knows that!” he cackled, he could not help himself at thing point, it was just to much. “And yo-you think that…” he stuttered with a laugh he could not hold back any longer before simply bellowing out at them for a moment. As he held his gut and almost kneeled over. “you think they would risk making the next count of The Raven’s River belligerent towards theme for the sake of a guard’s Ego!? I presently have no enemies, only potential allies who want to get on my good side before my father’s paranoia is finally justified! I Could have been, nay, can be your sergeant if I ask!” he laughed onwards; he was holding back on the urge to point and bellow out at them. So he just bellowed at them and saved the pointing for latter. 

His laugh developed into a half chocked squeak by the time he recovered enough to look at them with a semi straight face. “So, do either of you have any real recommendations of what I should do or should I just ask your commander for a favor and then just reward him down the road after watching the two of you clean up after my friend here!” Alexander ranted onwards while petting his horse; his day was positively made, the rest of it could be horridly boring and his mood would still be in the clouds. He had to wonder if it could get any better. ‘Nah…’ he thought with a mental chuckle as he continued to giggle at the duo. “Well? what was your real recommendation? I do recall saying you could ask me to do something. Now, give the egotistical noble something he thinks of worthy of his time before he watches you two do stable duty…” He seemingly ended before adding “…Say, I did not seem to hear his name Jaxs; I really don’t think it’s fair that he is risking your free time but not his own with his antics.” Alexander finally stopped talking long enough for someone to interject, he was looking towards Jaxs’ face and pointing at the shorter solder. Grinning as if he planned to hop onto his high horse and then ride off, get a new order for Jaxs and friend, and then ride back and watch them work with shoves and buckets until the dirt was cleaner then polished marble; after all, he had nothing better to do, and it was _their_ idea! 

But honestly, he had no intention of going that far, that implied he would have to take out a political loan for a trifling manner, that had just made his day no less, and then latter pay it back with something that would most likely not be trifling. However, they had no need to know that… and if they did decide to push their luck he would likely just go to the CO’s tent, and have tea, possibly discuss planes for the future, just small talk really; afterward he would walk out with a wide smile, and if one of them was watching to see the outcome, he would give a manic grin and be on his was. Sometimes a sense of impending doom was worth so much more than a simple punishment… and that just made him grin and sinker all the louder.

[sblock=OoC] Rich noble clean up after horses? he has never had to clean up his own room, why would he clean a horse's room?!? that is what commoners are for! and there are two able bodies who are also doing nothing right in front of him! XD [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 24, 2011)

"Um... excuse me," a voice comes from behind Alexander as he dresses down the soldiers. 

Alexander turns to see a red-headed you man carrying a trident and shield. By the look of him he might have recently been in a fight. His pants leg is torn and he looks a little disheveled.

The young man only gives the soldiers a passing glance (and a grim look) before address the nobleman.

"I have been asking everyone I can find if they speak Gnoll," the young man says. "I need someone to help speak to a gnoll, no one I find so far is any help."

 "Wait why would you be talking to a gnoll for?" the small soldier asks stepping up.

Getting a defient look in is eye the young man says bluntly. "He's hurt and we need to understand what he wants. Do you speak gnoll?" he asks with a hint of knowing the answer. The small soldier just sputters and says nothing.


----------



## Zerith (Feb 24, 2011)

An opportunity to speak Gnoll, Alexander day just got better somehow.
His face was obscured to Gearth by being turned away from Gareth just enough; it was not apparent if this was a random occurrence or if he was purposefully hiding his face. “Yes, well, as much as anything can; it’s a very subtle language, and it does not have much room for complexity… But the basics, oh yes, the basics are _very_ well established and stressed above all else, and while exact facts are all but none existent in it, ideas and feelings are displayed in full force; you all but have to speak your mind while speaking it.” Alexander began while speaking swiftly and allowing himself to wander off into thought as he shifted towards the side of his horse.

  His hair was unequal to say the least, it was formed into neat feather like locks and while it was raven black, it had a golden v in each lock. The gold and black theme from his hair carried over into its clothing; it was of fin quality and entirely black save for golden embroidering.
“Oh my, where are my manners…” He continued while turning to face Gareth properly, giving the youth ample site of his gold and black eyes “I am Lord Alexander Ravensworth, what is your name?” he finished while not giving the youth any time to reply between any of his previous sentences and then rising and extending his right hand.


[sblock=OoC] Not as good as I should like, but given that Spade is not here to react off of it, I shall toss the feeling into my "meh..." basket[/sblock]


----------



## Spade (Feb 24, 2011)

Gareth had blinked in mild surprise when the man had first started talking, apparently describing how Gnollish worked, but grinned happily at finding someone who actually spoke the language at all. His surprise returned for a moment at the weird color pattern Alexander's eyes and hair had, but he filled it away as just another amusing oddity of the world.

"Gareth Silander." The teenager introduced himself, pondering how to shake the offered hand with his equipment in his hands for a moment before shifting so that the trident rested up against his shoulder, shaking his hand lightly before hold onto his weapon again. "Anyways, I'll take you over to him then - Hopefully Fallon's been able to keep him calm while I was out looking."

[sblock=OOC]Okay, posted! Sorry I made you have to post for me earlier. >.>[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Feb 25, 2011)

Alexander found the handshake informative; Gareth did not seem all that confident, not wanting to crush someone’s hand is one thing, but being dainty about hinted at uncertainty, lack of confidence, or femininity. Alexander doubted the latter as he looked down at Gareth, who was not much shy of a full foot shorter then Alexander was, he did not see anything that hinted at femininity, not the least of which was the teen’s poster; it screamed of being ready to plow a field at a moment’s notice.
Alexander grinned wider, and then eased on to his horse before turning back to face Gareth again, “Two things,” he started happily “do you never let your shield rest on your back while in the safety of the camp? And do you intend for me to take the lead while you lead me?” he ended smugly.


----------



## Spade (Feb 25, 2011)

Gareth blinked at the first question, having not actually considered it before. He resolved to fiddle with his shield later to figure out how to get it to comfortable sit on his back.

"I actually hadn't thought of that." The teen wished he had a free hand to smack himself in the head with, but settled for a sigh and a sheepish chuckle before nodding and motioning back the way Fallon should still be with a hopefully calm Gnoll and walking that way. "So, you're a lord? Of where?"


----------



## Zerith (Feb 25, 2011)

“The Raven’s River, a countship. Geologically small, and also valuable. This said I take it from your asking ‘of were’ you think all lords are rulers, not unlike a secondary king; but that is not true. The average lord is akin to a prince, all be it a minor one. My father for example, is Count Alexander Ravensworth the third… oh my, forgot to tell you, I’m Alexander Ravensworth the forth…” He commented before rolling his eyes at his comment with a grin. “Tradition, a, nay the perfect excuse for a complete lake of originality and, from what I can tell, because apparently the longer ones full name is the more powerful one appears and there is nothing like a large number behind ones name to toss one’s given name over the top; be happy I’m sparing you the use of middle names.” He continued on unimpeded as he happily both lightly mocked his heritage and took pride in it. “And I’ve ran off the road of my thought again… As I was saying, a proper, no, traditional lord is the son of a count or duke, or even a prince, or any of their female counterparts, although their daughters would hold the title of ‘Lady’. The other lords gain their title as a reword of rank rather than a right of birth. ‘Lord’ Bairan Roetir for example, is really a duke, and yet still not a true noble just yet; I mean him no disrespect, he has earned his lands and thus they are rightfully his, but his lineage is of common stock. I do believe that while he is able to stand firm among the nobles of Pesh, his heir will suffer two fold once the great bear is gone; Bairan’s reputation and standing with king Haspen is more than heavy enough that no noble is willing to take action against him or his heir to be, but that will vanish in half when he dies, and the other half is tied to Haspen. Then, once both are gone, Bairan’s heir will have to stand on his or her own reputation that most assuredly shall be seen as far lesser then Bairan’s, and his heir will still also be seen as an outsider by the nobles, who will be sensing weakness. I could go on at further length about this but I feel that I’ve wondered too far off topic.” Alexander rambled on and on seemingly without end. He enjoyed speculating about the hidden deals that happened in the dark of the ruling parties of the nobility, but he also knew he would have to wait to get into that game less he wanted to be the one used and not the one gaining a pawn. But that was alright with him, all the more reason for him to be where he was for the time being.


----------



## Spade (Feb 27, 2011)

Gareth blinked at the onslaught of informative rambling, managing to make out an answer to the question he had asked somewhere in there. The details on lords, because the youth had no real interest in nobility and it's politics, were discarded into the soon-to-be-forgotten bin of his brain.

"Only a little." The teenager commented once the man had finished talking, a little amused but not otherwise put-off, voicing an after thought as it popped to mind. "Kind of funny that people would fuss about it, since their founding ancestors or whatever would have been like Bairan too."


----------



## Zerith (Feb 27, 2011)

Alexander looked at Gareth with a blankly dumbfounded expression, and then started cracking up. “Good one they all started out like Bairan, I’ll have to… oh.” He started very amused before rolling his eyes upwards, realizing Gareth was not making a joke. Still grinningly amused he continued “Not really, some family lines brake and their inherited to other noble families or even a commoner; other times a man of wealth just buys so much land that they can carve out their own kingdom without a drop of bloodshed, or it is gained through conquest. There really is no set way of acquiring one’s lands at the beginning of things, and Bairan gained his through a just reward” Alexander stated chirpingly and informatively “He is the exception, and by no means the rule. Also, note that his existence is a seen as a threat to all the incompetent nobles who can’t hold onto their own lands by themselves, and through them, a threat to the nobles who hold sway over the incompetent ones. To you he might be a bringer of prosperity and hop, of what you may become, but for an established noble who has amassed numerous pawns, he is a harbinger of chaos who was not in their plans, an interloper, who threatens everything they worked so hard for and for so long. I don't think he is not honestly welcomed by large, but only a fool would openly oppose him. And his shacking of the foundations will make things easier for me once it is my turn to amass pawns, instead of working through decays worth of plans I will only have to work though several years worth.” Alexander started rambling again before he thought of his own question.

“So, Gareth, how old are you any ways? Fourteen? Maybe fifteen?” he asked, he was starting to wonder what Gareth was there for, he originally figured messenger, haled, runner, possibly stable boy do to being armed with a militarized pitch work, but the shield and armor seemed woefully out of place for such roles, and he figured asking the youth his age would be less rude then some of the alternatives he was thinking of, and inspirit of that gave his age as well, but again strung his wards together as to not give Gareth a chance to speak before he said his pace “I’m Seventeen, by the way.” He finished smugly while riding his high horse, the animal was transport and humor rolled into one, and he never grew bored of either.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

The two young men continue talking (or at least one does a lot of talking) as they approach the fire where Fallon sits and the gnoll continues to bleed.

Little did they realize the two soldiers followed quietly behind and when they reach the area the smaller one cries out at seeing the gnoll, "Hey they aren't allowed in camp!" He yells as both he and Jaxs draw swords. 

The gnoll growls and reaches for it's axe.


----------



## Zerith (Mar 2, 2011)

Alexander was, notably, aggravated by the duo’s stupidity. His was twisted into a frown and he cased his horse to turn about abruptly. That they could not keep up with simple things was aggravating, and that they already knew the Gnoll was there before hand only to act with pointless brawn now just made it grate on him worse. “Halt!” Alexander roared as he leered down at the two. “The beast has already cleared the camp’s guards; you knew it was here before you even saw it and you did not but murmur! Now stand down and be Silent!” he yelled at them further before recomposing himself and having his horse slowly move towards the two.

“Now, the two of you are welcome to stay here and make sure it does not try anything foolish, you are welcome to go up the food chain to see if it should be removed, But your are note entitled to slay it without orders from a superior officer. Prisoner or otherwise, unless it acts to endanger the camp, you cannot take imitative of how this is dealt with. For all you know, it knows something Duke Bairan himself needs to know.” Alexander lectured the two, he did not hold the same enjoyment that he did in his previous lectures, he was honestly annoyed at the two this time and it shown.


  [FONT=&quot]“Now, _Think_ before you make sparks while not knowing if they will ignite flames we cannot afford! This is hardly the time to agate the Gnolls and have them rise a war party against while Treylor looms over us!” he snarled at them, as his face was again twitching in disgust at the duo; he simply would not tolerate a fiasco when for all he knew, for all any of them knew, they had a diplomat who was ready to propose some kind of an alliance, or at least a truce, while the Treylor threat was dealt with.

Assuming the duo backed down into their places, Alexander would turn his attention towards the Gnoll.
“Forgive their stupidity” he would speak to the Gnoll in a low growl and a slight nodding of his head before turning to Fallon, who he assumed was the standing authority in the situation. “Now, what is it that needs to be conversed?” Alexander then commented to Fallon.[/FONT]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

The gnoll looks startled that a human spoke to it.

Fallon looks startled that someone spoke to the gnoll, than reprimanded Bear's soldiers like a drill sergeant on the field.

And the two soldiers look startled that they aren't being listen to or obeyed on the spot.

It is all very... startling. But the soldiers gather their wits first.

"You little loud mouth," the smaller soldier says throwing his sword back in his scabbard. "We'll see what Lord Dellex thinks of this. Come on Jaxs!" he says stomping off with the larger guard following close behind.

"Now that, that will not do," the older man in a brown robe says shaking his head. "Best, best to heal him and let him leave quickly."

"And you Alexander Ravensworth, whatever number, as I have lost track over the years. Yes I know who you are. In here you are just Alex and you are subordinate to all those save the other irrgeulars. Keep throwing your weight around like that young man and stirring up trouble, and I will have you scrubbing pots and peeling potatoes till you want nothing better than to marry a scullion girl and live in a cabin alone in the woods."

He turns back to Gareth and notices the slacked jaw and uncomprehending stare, and gaffs. "Of all, all the people in camp." Fallon says but then shakes his head and mumbles something as he tends to the gnoll. "I did promise, promise his parents I would look after him, but still I didn't think it would, would be this bad. Nobles!"


----------



## Zerith (Mar 3, 2011)

Heal it and let it leave quickly, how so few words could ruin his day so, quickly… what was previously looking to be a splendid day just became dreadful. The lack of amusement shown on his previously grinning face as it drew to an emotionless blank that was only pierced by an agitated tick in the left side of his lip. 
He was tempted to let himself have another explosive out bust, but one hade just bit him in the ass it would seem. ‘And to think I was belittling them for making sparks…’ he thought while deciding what action would best helped his situation.

He had already picked his side and while he was tempted to ask what had was going on, as it was then apparent they were doing something they shouldn’t have been doing; doing so would only act to force him into the position of informed accomplice, and for the time being he wanted to keep all of his options open, questions that did not resolve the situation could wait for the time being.

“I’m no healer, I’m a linguist, so answer my question: what needs to be conversed?” he said blankly and nearly mono tone. He would have stayed on the horse but literally being on a high horse would not much impress Dellex if the man, or another figure of authority, cam along, so he dismounted and tied the horse to a solid enough object while he spoke.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2011)

Fallon watches Alexander tie off his horse on back of the supply cart. And as he approaches he notices the little changes in the young lord. Nodding the old man looks to the gnoll.

"Please tell, tell him that his soul will not be taken in, in exchange for the healing. Gnolls tend to, to believe only in natural magic and they tend to believe we humans give, give our souls away in exchange for the powers granted us by the gods. It is a misconception I have tried many, many times to clear up, and I could kill Martomum for his part in what he called, called a 'good joke', _*sigh*_. "

Then the older man watches the gnolls reactions as Zerith speaks to him.


----------



## Zerith (Mar 3, 2011)

“Very well…” Fallon had just given Alexander a good challenge, he was starting to remember why the idea of talking to a Gnoll  brightened his day; even if the smell was starting to sour it again.
Alexander had three ways to convince it to let the Fallon heal it: convince it that Fallon was the only one paying any price, convince it that there was cost to be paid at all, or convince it the price was something else entirely. He chose answers two and three.

Alexander turned to the Gnoll with hint of a grin again perching on his face. “The…” Alexander brifly paused while trying to recall the posturing and tone needed to conveyed what he wanted to “..Sacrifice is time and worship.” He began slowly while readying himself to ‘speak' what he wanted to, and the Gnoll probably recognized his jesters and dialect as dated and overly formal; perhaps even exaggerated, but none the less clear. “Thy soul is not suspect regardless of if or if not thou accepts the healing.” He added with a yap of transcending pitch.


 “Further, that one” he continued while motioning towards Fallon with a turn of his head and a flicking of his eyes, “has accepted and sacrificed already; your refusal only serves to let the boon of his sacrifice rot to nothing save lifeless sand.” He yapped onwards, throughout his conveying he had relatively neutral poster, a subtle sign of trust and equality, but it was also ever so slightly and unintentionally puffed up, a telltale sign that he was egotistical; the language had an expenses on posturing and, as such, subtle tweaks and twitches in poster were better signs of emotion and intent then tone of voice.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

Fallon watches as the young nobleman "speaks" to the gnoll, and again wishes he could have stopped Martomum's bad joke before it took hold.

_"You speak in a chieftain's tone,"_ the gnoll says as it raises it's head to say chieftain with pride. It looks back at Fallon and then at Gareth. _"I am MoonDancer, who are all of you?"_ it yipes the last so questioningly that Fallon asks hurriedly.

"What did, did he say?"

OOC: Great post btw.


----------



## Zerith (Mar 4, 2011)

Alexander grinned as he looked back to Fallon, he liked that it thought he convered with authority, and it was intriguing to him that the Gnoll was more interested in who they were then having its wounds mended or what the magic they were wished to use on it might do. “He says His name is, or rather means, ‘Mood Dancer’ and he asks who we are.” Alexander commented before turning back to the Gnoll without wilting for Fallon’s reply. “The one who just spoke is named <Fallon>, the youth there” Alexander communicated before again motioning with his head and a flicking of his eyes, this time to Gareth “Is named<Gareth>, meaning in thy tongue ‘Gentle, modest, and brave[FONT=&quot]”[/FONT] he continued. He was chose not to tell Moondancer the meaning of Fallon’s name, ‘Grandson of ruler’ as doing could easily mislead him, but at the same time, Alexander would have to question the man about just how literal his name was later.

“I am <Lord Alexander Ravensworth the forth>; my given name means ‘Protector of mankind” Alexander added, as his chest puffed up ever so slightly more he could all but feal Fallon rolling thos old eyes of his when he spoke his name. Alexander was egotistical, knew it, and liked it; and, having a large name, that he was not even evoking in full, only amused him all the more and he saw no reason to hide it. But he did see a need to work towards the meat of the subject and not just gnaw on the fat all day “I hold title and inheritance in the southwestern lands of this kingdom, but here is not the lands of my inheritance…” he continued while leaning forwards ever so lightly, adding a flare of imposing presence. “But do tell me; what earnest task bring thou, Moondancer, to these lands; what labor could have such importance that you would ignore your eternal welfare just to ask who we are?” Alexander asked grinning; if the Gnoll simply did not want Fallon to rip out its soul or the like, it would not be as tranquil or ask their names before addressing the issue, but the Gnoll completely ignored what was suppose to the issue, so Alexander assumed it had some kind of purpose incoming towards the camp… something that could reincarnate this rotten fowl carcass of a situation into the goose that laid the golden egg.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

The gnoll watches and nods in greeting to Gareth and Fallon though they might not realize the gesture. Alexander watches though sure he is getting through a little.

_"I have come to battle the knife-ears,"_ MoonDancer replies. Then looking down at his mangled arm continues. _"But my days of battle seem lost, unless..."_

His trepidation shows at the thought of human magic healing him. _"How do you know what you say is true Protector? Have you experienced this yourself?"

_[sblock=OOC] I'm sure Alexander has but if you try and bluff your way through I will need a roll. Or if you want to tell the truth only (i.e. You making up a story when Alex did need healing and got it) Then a Diplomacy check the DC is a little lower than normal due to your last post.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Mar 5, 2011)

Knife ears, to him that meant either Elves or goblins. He turned back briefly to Fallon and spoke “You may have to mend two arms, are you up for it?” while he did not want to, he did know actions spoke lauder then words, and with infinite clarity; worse came to worse he much doubted the Gnoll would refuse something that was so trifle of a matter that it was done just to prove a point to a stranger.

Turning back to Moondancer Alexander answered “Yes, I have, on a few occasions, but I cannot clam the wounds were nearly as grave as thy wound.” He started while recalling the few scraps, cuts, and singular bruise he received while fencing, ‘perhaps I really am spoiled…’ he thought while he continued “They were of such slight concern that they could have healed in mere days if left completely untreated.” 

“Is that enough to steel thy nerve or do thee need an example made?” He commented while examining the Gnoll’s wounded arm. _If_ it accepted he would inform Fallon of its consent and then continue
“Also, about these ‘Knife-ears’ did they look like humans with pointed ears, or where they very small and scrawny? Did they talk <like this>?” he would add and finish in elven.

[sblock=OoC] Were is teh dice... must make the 1d20+8 roll ^^; ooh, got it :3[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2011)

_"Knife-ears are... well they are knife-ears. And yes they squeal like that I believe. We fought them at the StoneBreaker's request."_ the gnoll looks to Alex and then to Fallon once more.

_"My arm truly does hurt Protector, I will undergo this if you say all will be well. I wish to fight the knife-ears along side GentleBrave. I owe him my life."

_"What is, is he saying?" Fallon asks


----------



## Zerith (Mar 6, 2011)

Turning back towards Fallon Alexander commented “he consents to being healed.” 

[sblock=OoC] Nuuuuu! it's a sin! one liners are a sin! why can't I think!?! T_T[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

Fallon nods his head in understanding and moves t stand next to the gnoll. Alexander and Gareth what on as the older man cleans ans dresses the wound.

When he is finished Fallon put's one hand over the gnoll's wound and speaks a prayer to his goddess. A strange light gathers under the banadage and glows briefly before dying down once more.

"There, there it is done." the priest says sounding a little winded but no worse of than a moment ago.


----------



## Zerith (Mar 8, 2011)

Alexander nods in reply and then turned his attention back to the Gnoll Moondancer. The only stonebreaker he could think of was a stone_cutter_, and was famed for running the gnoll tribes off; not someone he assumed any Gnoll would work alongside after only  a few short years, but here the Gnoll was in Bairan’s camp no less. But be that as it may, he did not think rushing headlong to conclusions would be beneficial to any involved; after all, it could have just been a Gnoll named Stonebreaker after all.

“Tell me , to whom does the name ‘StoneBreaker’ belong? Is that a name or a tile, should I know of StoneBreaker?” He inquired, to Moondancer.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

MoonDancer looks slightly confused. _"You do not know the Stonebreaker, Protector?"_

The gnoll scratches his head in a very human like expression of thinking (gnolls say humans got this from them, who knows)._ "The StoneBreaker is short and wide, has fur covering his head and face in abundance. He is loud and forceful and can break the very rocks with as much force of will that he does posses."_


----------



## Zerith (Mar 8, 2011)

Alexander griped the brige of his nose between his thime and miggle finger as he rubbed his forhead, right above his brow, with his index. ‘The dwarf, Martomum Stonebreaker…’ he thought, annoyed at his own ignorance.  “Oh, yes.. Now I recall now…” he commented, obviously embarrassed at the over sight.

[sblock=OoC]Here for the player not knowing what the Character should know and making the Character act out out of character by not knowing simple things!
Epic face palm! *smacks self*[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

The gnoll seems more relaxed as Alexander says he recalls the name. Fallon however looks around a little nervous.

"If you are done, done chatting like goodwives. I think you should ask MoonDancer to return to his tribe before we all get into, into serious trouble." the old man says with a frown.


----------



## Zerith (Mar 8, 2011)

Alexander smirked, if the guards came back on high horses he could smake them down to the ground. “You mean this Gnoll who says he is acting under request from Martomum Stonebreaker?” Alexander said happily, he did not know why the dwarf was moved from Barian’s side, but he doubted that either lord Dellex or Duke Bairan would just shrug it off as a random Gnoll given who’s name it was invoking, even if it was lying, which he doubted. “Also, the guards have seen him already, while they are of brutish manner they don’t go about making up stories about Gnolls in the camp, much less to someone of a notable post we would be in more trouble if he just let it go wily nily. Besides, you’re just doing your job, I’m the only one who has stepped over a line, if I or those two are on the correct side of the line has yet to be seen; all you have to do is say I was a pompous arse who ordered you to heal it if things go astray.” Alexander added; he then attempted to recall just what position the dwarf was given after being removed from Bairan’s council.

[sblock=OoC] Don’t know if you want N&R role or a Hist role so I’ll do both :3[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

"It's not, not the guards that worry me," Fallon says ominously.

He looks to Gareth and says, "Please escort him back to, to the edge of camp. Alex and I have a few things to talk, talk about."

As Gareth and the gnoll leave Fallon sits down and starts stirring the pot sitting over the fire. He doesn't look up for sometime making Alexander more and more... restless.


----------



## Zerith (Mar 9, 2011)

Alexander would have liked to get some more details out of the Gnoll, but for no particular reason other then it was passing the time; that Fallon had just brought to an agonizing crawl. And that he thought he earlier herd that Fallon was abiding by some kind of oath to his parents was making it even more agonizing. “Speak the words that you are foreboding or summon back the Gnoll, if it is not here when someone comes looking for it we will look suspect.” he said with aggregation; if he was to just wait he could have done so before getting involved with a Gnoll, in the bloody middle of the camp.


[sblock= OoC] So there is no way to know Martomum Stonebreaker’s present posting? :/ [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Yes you can RP it out.[/sblock]

"Well that is, is exactly the attitude that will get you in trouble around here." Fallon says not looking up from the pot. "I am your, your superior and yet you seem to want to bully even me around. You are not at home Alexander and you are not in charge of anything here save your own, own actions."

He adds a few things to the pot and starts to stir once more. Looking up at the young man he says, "Take a seat. I'm sure you have, have a few questions and we don't have much time."


----------



## Zerith (Mar 12, 2011)

Alexander rolled his eyes around in their sockets, rather Fallon drictly asked for an explanation or not, he was going to get one. He took a brief moment to find a seat, in this case a poor man’s stool, before sitting down on it. He was going to have to buy a cushion for his ‘royal’ buttocks because said sub par stool was breath what his arse was use to.
“I spoke my mind, and if someone acts in a manner I sense as foolish, idiotic or anything of that order, the odds are I will make verbal note of it to them, bluntly; them more server the offense the more vocal and venomous my speech. If the two of them combined cannot figure out that a Gnoll is in the camp, after someone they’re fallowing says there is a Gnoll in the camp and that he was looking for a translator for said Gnoll, and then only realize that there is a Gnoll in the camp after they see it. And then both act like beasts and draw their swords: mean while the possibilities of _why_ a Gnoll had been allowed to walk into the camp boggle the mind, it’s not exactly like a seven foot tall dog that walks on its hind legs can get in and out without notice; much less one that, as I think might be the case given it’s tone in regards to Gareth, used a kid as a crouch as it made its way in. Back onto point, guards should have at last some idea of what something, be is a person or mere thing, is doing in the camp: A Gnoll receiving medical care demand’s questions of why the hell it’s there, it dos not demand swords be drawn like the only question is who can kill it first! Assuming they did not just charge it after a brief stare down the best case scenario making it mad; that could hinder conversing with it or getting information we want, or might even need from it. At worst we are talking about a freshly enraged brute who could have killed you because it thought it was being crossed before they could have hoped to close the distance!” He ranted onwards, his early snarling tone that he had used towards the guards was bleeding though as he continued to speak. He knew that there were means of revival, but the supplies needed to do so were not something to be squandered in the nation’s situation; also, he knew that it almost all always took something out of the revived. In any case, death was not something that should be toyed with, and to him, the guards were prodding it with a pointy stick.

“Meanwhile,” he continued with a sigh, his building aggression bleeding away, “you act like you’ve the back bone of a sheep, and yet you’re too filled with concern for everything but yourself; you were binding the arm of something that could have ripped your head off if it had the mind to, the first thing that worries you is that I pissed off two guards while they backed a wounded Gnoll into a preverbal corner and giving it motive to lash out at the nearest human: You.” Alexander added; his eyes bore down at Fallon with a hint of force; he was annoyed, and even slightly worried, at Fallon’s apparent lake of self-worth. “But as for a question, I believe early you made a slipping remark about a promise; to whom was it made? I don’t recall asking for a guardian or advocate, I have taken pride in not needing either, and now it would seem I’ve had one, if not both, and what was once pride now holds all the potential shame of someone who thought he was getting by on his own worth while also bashing down brigands who thought to make him do work unfitting a translator though their rank by threatening delayed, but grave, reprisal only to be shown the possibility that the pains of his actions were taken on by an other…” Alexander spoke onwards he was still gravely annoyed; he had always figured if he crossed a line, he would get spoken to by someone that ‘had the authority to do so’ but he had not considered the possibility of someone martyring themselves for him every time he slipped up while his ‘victories’ only caused him to become increasingly emboldened. It was a incredibly likely scenario now that the thought was instilled in his mind, a thought he had been ignorant of.

He detested being ignorant.

Still not giving Fallon time to reply, Alexander added one last thing, the real question he wanted to ask “Just what have you done for my behalf?” he finished in a flat but highly stern voice as he leaned towards Fallon; how Fallon noted that Alexander was the lowest brass on the totem pole all but screamed Fallon would not do anything real to him while also setting himself as Alexander’s adviser; a submissive role. Intentionally or not, Fallon was shoving Alexander into a dominant position. Alexander having a titanic sense of self-worth and always seeking to empower himself made Alexander step into the position without thought; there was no risk in doing so that he could see or sense

[sblock=OoC]Yes, but I'm wandering if there is any way for Alexander to know were the dwarf got sent off to, off the top of his head; not if it was possible for him learn were the dwarf went 
(also Alexander knowing were the dwarf ended up, and mainly the postion the dwarf now holds, will afect his responces in regards to the Gnoll)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] No that would be like rumors heard about the dwarf or a Gather Info check which takes an hour you don't have.[/sblock]

Fallon sat patiently through the tirade by the young noble as if he had been warned ahead of time that something of this nature might happen. When the noble was done he simply said. "I have, have done nothing as this is the first I have seen you and didn't know you were here. I received a note from your parents, both it, it seems. Asking that I look after you only in regards to not letting you die at the end of some _"Treylor spear or blown to bits" _I think that was from, from your mother." he finishes with a smile drawing forth a hundred wrinkles on his face.

"Now you will not, not have time to be_ "blown to bits"_ if you continue to act as if you are in charge here. You need to learn, learn your place and whose toes you can step on and who you just knuckle your forehead to and move on... Quietly." Fallon looks up and sees the wonder in the young man's eyes.

"Oh yes you will, will knuckle your forehead like any other irregular." Fallon says in a no nonsense manner.

After this Fallon spends a little time explaining the way things are run in the two camps. Alexander tries to tell him that it seems ridicules for there to be two camps and one not truly encircling the other but Fallon tells him it is teh way things are. The young noble finds out that Martomum is in the gnoll camp a few miles away even though he is suppose to be in charge of the irregulars, Outriders, and quartermaster. But all these jobs have fallen to Fallon as Martomum is needed elsewhere.

About thirty minutes into Alexander's instructions the sound of horse can be heard cantering through the camp. They approach closer and Fallon looks resigned and sighs. "And so here, here we go. Don't forget to knuckle your forehead."

[sblock=Camp Structure]
*Top to bottom*:
Lord Bairan - although he has no direct contact with the day to day running of the camps

Lord Dellex - in charge of everything that happens in both camps. Has recent seen to sending regular soldiers into teh irregulars camp to police and keep order.

Elite Guard - regular soldiers who are identified by there blue cloaks

Regulars - Warriors all ( any type of spellcaster is put into teh irregulars camp) Wear white tabards with the blue bear of Lord Bairan on them.

Martomum StoneBreaker - was in charge of the irregulars but since the Battle of Harkon Manor he has been the liaison between the gnolls and the army.

Fallon - Now the quartermaster and head of the irregulars, but due to Dellex's rules and patrols he has little to do in that regard and let's the regular soldiers keep the peace  and put the irregulars to work.

Outriders - Cavarly scouts made up of irregulars. At first used to give the irregulars a goal something to strive to be. They are treated a little better by the regular army, but are still not considered equals.

Irregular - Anyone not in the above list. Irregulars are mostly made up of non-warriors (or warriors who specialize in odd weapons) and are the least disciplined group. They break rules and get away with a lot.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Mar 13, 2011)

Alexander stood up, briefly dusted himself off while stretching, and he considered _literally_ knuckling his forehead; it would have been a bit of role reversal for the young lord, but even he would have had to admit that would be taking things too far. He would, to any tabards give a light slight, but still noticeable bow with a nod of his head, he would give a grander, but still slight, bow to any tabard with a blue cloak; a normal bow to lord Dellex if he was present, and a proper bow to Duke Bairan if he was present, each would be done individually, but if Jax’s little friend was present, the midget would receive neither a bow or node. Jax was acting subordinate so Alexander did not feel the need to exclude the bruiser from a slight bow and nod.

[sblock=OoC] Just double checking, given that Alexander has already had an encounter of the long winded kind with “the camp’s CO” that would mean he did so with Barian, correct?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] No he would have had a long winded conversation with the regular camps CO and when it was found out he was a caster he was sent to the irreguars camp with no instructions. I believe that is why Jax's and his little friend found him idly standing about. 

Alexander has never met with Lord Bairan or Lord Dellex (but that is about to change for the latter lord, ) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Soon the horsemen that can be heard draw closer and appear from around the mismatched tents of the irregulars camp. Each rider wears a blue cloak save the one in the lead. 

The lead horseman is Jax, his little loud mouth friend is nowhere to be seen. Jax points towards Alexander and Fallon and though you don't hear the word you know he must have said something like -_ "There"_.

With a signal from the lead blue cloak the horsemen fan out some Alexander sees carrying man-catchers and two have a net between them.

They all pull up short of the standing young noble and the sitting old man. Half surrounded the lead blue cloak asks in a stern voice.

"The gnoll where is it? If you are found harboring the creature you will both be punished," he says looking past them at the area.

Fallon looks to Alex and shrugs then with a small grin he moves his hand towards his forehead as if to remind Alex of what he is to do.


----------



## Zerith (Mar 16, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Alexander noticed the shrug and smile; he was tempted to just say it left, but if Fallon wanted that that Fallon would have said so. Alexnder’s expression was more puzzled then anything, however, he did not mind playing along: doing so might cause the midget to have to clean up after the horses after all.

Also, the cloak’s choice of words were poor, he did not know where it was, beyond “not here”. While he knew it was in the camp, he did not now in what  direction; he was not to keen on knowing, Fallon was a remarkable distraction, perhaps Alexander was underestimating the old man. Also, since it was not there, there he obviously could not be harboring the thing. The midget blundered dearly it would seem, and all the while Alexander would be complying with the question as it was asked, all be it, not in the spirit it was asked. “I do not know were one is nor can I point were such a smelly, uncivilized, and unsightly mongrel is at present.” Alexander commented, dryly but ended as if the mere idea of one being in his ‘noble presence’ was sickening and the idea that he would do something for such an undignified and rancid beast offensive.
He did so while maintaining a dignified air about himself, every bit playing the part of spoilt noble brat, who would not be found dead in the presence of such a filthy, horrid thing; His reaction to the guards themselves however, was natural baring the early bows that did little more then signified that he, respectfully, acknowledged their presence.

“Good hunting, and I _pray_ one won’t spoil the day with it’s presence.” He finished; truth was he was hopping Moondancer would not spoil the day with his presence, he wanted the midget to clean out the stables as it were. That said, his young noble veil that bleed seething amounts of ‘keep filthy things away from me!’ was nigh impenetrable. All the while he spoke with the word one and not it, subtly saying he had not seen one with out a word while also hinting that the only reason he did not admit such was because if there was one he did not wish to seem incompetent.

[sblock=OoC] Alexander likes talking, and he is good at it 
Note that nothing he has said denies anything [/sblock]
[/FONT]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

"I take it this is the young noble arse you spoke of?" the blue cloak says over his shoulder to Jaxs.

The big man nods and the blue cloak turns to address Alexander once more. "You are to join us and accompany us back to the regulars camp."

Fallon jumps up at those words, "Why? Why?" he asks quickly and excitedly. "There is, is no gnoll here and nothing is, is wrong. This man is under my, my jurisdiction."

The blue cloak holds up a hand and Fallon falls silent but ready to once again start up. The blue cloak speaks with great respect to the old man but is still firm. "It was witnessed that this young man knows how to speak to the gnolls, so his presences is required by those of... greater authority than even you."

Fallon nearly gasp and whispers, "He, he means Dellex."

"Mount your horse young man and follow me." the blue cloak orders and turns to speak with his men. Two horsemen make a quick circuit to make sure no gnoll is present and then they all await Alexander to mount and follow.


----------



## Zerith (Mar 17, 2011)

Alexander rolled his eyes in apparent annoyance, as he continued to play out his noble arse role “They never ask ‘Can anyone here talk to the man eating, fire breathing dragon?’ No, no… it’s ‘Bark to the flea bag!’” he mumbled beneath his breath as if pouting while letting the "young noble arse" bit fall on death ears; for the time it suited him to be an annoying cut out, and the more an annoying cut out spoke real sentences the more of a cut out and the less of what it pretended to be it became.
He knew what most expected out of such an arse and had to change remarkably little in his attitude to act the part; he just had to act stupid, and, not talk as much as he normal would.

Truth was he was pouting for no reason other than for show, and when, not if but when, it suited him to drop the act he could shed the act seamlessly without dishonesty. Then while numbing incoherently, and with big words around the theme of his ‘great talents’ being unappreciated, he untied his horse and mounted it; his black, gold embroidered, cloak flowed dramatically as he did so. _doubtlessly_ because his ego demanded that it have a minor enchantment to do so, and _obviously_ not because he grabbed it and flicked it around while one of his hands was hidden behind him as he mounted.

  He then bid his mount to fallow as he drew in a deep breath and then exhaled through his nostrils; after doing so his mumblings halted and his manner became chipper but still bleed of a holier than thou through and through. Him then taking the effort to give himself a once over mad it obvious that his shift in attitude was in preparation to meet with another lord; the early numberings could also be speculated as getting it out of the way so as to have the meeting go smoother.
Alexander was keen on subtly playing up the noble brat card, and part of that meant that the only people whose opinions mattered were other nobles; this was his general theory anyways, but he also knew the value of not making enemies out of commoners: they were more than cross enough just from taxes after all.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

Alexander follows falls in at the middle of the group and rides through the irregulars camp as if they were an honor guard and not just guards. 

After a few minutes they reach the open area that resides between both camps and enter a truly different area. Each tent is white without a single patch and they are arrayed out in exactly the same manner. They have to the stool and woodpile exactly the same look about them and leave nice neat paths unlike the irregulars hodge podge camp. 

At the center of this encampment is the command area (as it should be) protected on all sides by troops and within by blue cloak guards standing at every tent.

The group dismounts on the far side near a small horse line and walk back to the command area. They are left alone as they advance but Alex knows had he not the escort with him he wouldn't make it a step and a half into this area.

A large white tent, inside which stands the smaller guard from earlier and a man in a purple robe with a gold sash going from shoulder to hip. The smaller soilder from before looks nervous and as soon as he sees Alexander he points and in a shaky voice says, "That's him milord. He's the one who spoke to the gnoll and acted like he was The Bear himself."

The thin man sitting behind an ornate desk looks at Alexander with precising eyes and asks in a commanding tone. "Really? And who might this boy be?"


----------



## Zerith (Mar 18, 2011)

This was interesting, the twerp did go over the CO’s head; Alexander was curious as to who was going to get cracked under Dellex’s heel. It was obviously going to be the twerp; native lands aside, the fool plunged headlong into his domain, Juvenile or not, the lion never feared the jackal in its own den.

Confidence aside, Dellex was not a born noble or lord; as such Alexander could not just get away with as much as he would have been able to otherwise. 

Alexander moved his right forearm in front of his stomach and leveled it against his ribcage; he did the same with his left arm, but had it rest behind his back with his cloak beneath it before bowing elegantly and addressing the question. “Lord Alexander Julian Ravensworth, the fourth.” He spoke in a level tone before rising back to his previous stature. He cast down the briefest of black and golden eyed glances to the unnamed lout before turning his eye towards Dellex while he moved his right forearm behind his back and cradling it in his left.

“And you are Lord Dellex Kilgrane, I presume?” he addressed his fellow lord in the same unwavering tone. Dellex’s tone was not lost on Alexander, but he did not have to act like a sniveling worm to show that he was respectful of Dellex’s authority; by title he and Dellex were equals, but he knew more than well enough that he was not the wizard’s equal, not where they were anyways. If he had thought so he could have spoken to Dellex in the familiar as if he had every right and privilege Dellex had just because he looked pretty, instead he stood at attention; he did not do so very soldiery though. He did not spread out his feet or amend the few minor flaws in his posture, but the gesture remained.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

"Ravensworth?" Dellex says questioningly mostly to himself. He looks the young man up and down a moment and then a small grin forms over his face.

"I had no idea the Ravensworth clan had joined us here. Where is your father your brothers? How many men-at-arms did you bring?"


----------



## Zerith (Mar 19, 2011)

[sblock=OoC] I take it Dellex forwent a Knowledge roll on Alexander? XD
Also, I can send it to you again if you misplaced it :3[/sblock]

Alexander’s brows arched violently at the sounding of ‘brothers’ Dellex obviously did not do any homework on the house of Ravensworth; the young lord’s eye gave a flare of intense ire, the kind of which the small soldier hadn’t yet seen from him while he straightened out and loomed over the two.
It would take no stroke of genius to see a rode of salt was just violently jabbed into an open, festering, wound.

It was only due to Alaexander reminding himself that the wizard had not been a lord too long yet that kept him from exploding at Dellex. He inhaled deeply and then exhaled a long and low, rumblings breath before recomposing himself as best he could. The flare of rage burnt itself out as quickly as it roared to life, but the embers endured as he could not fully smother them. 

 “It would _behoove_ you to know that my only brother has been _dead_ several fold longer then Duke Bairan’s rule, that my father has not left Raven manner longer still, and that either of my nephews are even remotely of fighting age” he answered, his earlier tone tried to return, but it was warped with a simmering rage that steamed out of every tiny crack in his words.
 “As for retainers,” Alexander continued as his rage ever so slowly ebbed away “while hair apparent I chose to forgo the boons of my inheritance in my quest for glory; I did not bring any. However,” Alexander commented while his inner fury was sealed tighter and he developed a small grin of his own. “House Ravensworth, doubtlessly, still has yet to fill its full obligations to the general war effort; my word could help ensure the deployment of several iron golems, and an artificer or two, into this region, but I can’t presently say if additional troops would be sent along with them. Also, as I’m sure you know, they are not renowned for their speed and The Raven’s River is on the other side of Pesh; it will take them a good deal of time to cross the distance.”


 Alexander would have just called the midget’s card into play; he was offering to have golems, plural, brought into the region and thus under Duke Barian and Lord Dellex’s command, but the longer the conversation lasted, the more reserved he could make himself again, and the more foolish he could get the midget to look. So instead he finished on an other note “I’m sure you can imagine why I did not bring any number of twelve foot tall behemoths with me on my quest to prove myself; if I had them fight at my side, my victories would prove no velor; and if I held them in reserve it would only prove that I’m a egotistical coward that won’t take any real risks.”


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2011)

"No your family's assistance against the Treylor is not needed here," Dellex says standing and moving around the desk. "We will be moving out inside the month and then extra swords and golems would most diffenently be of use."

He then looks at the small soldier and says, "Your dismissed. Lord Alexander and I will talk alone."

The man bows quickly to Lord Dellex and then exits the tent in a small hurry. A guard in a blue cloak enters awaiting instructions and Dellex orders him to ready his horse for they will be leaving.

Turning back to Alex he says, "When I heard there was a gnoll in the irregulars camp I was very upset. They shouldn't be allowed to learn anything that they may later use against us. They are tentative allies at best, and we could be at war with them next."

Dellex starts to don a pair of riding gloves and a cloak. "But then they told me that there was man with the gnoll that spoke to it. And I was glad that we had finally found someone else who could speak to them."

When ready he looks at Alexander with an appraising eye and then says, "You say you wish to prove yourself? You want victories to prove your valor? What would you say if I asked you to become commander of the gnoll battalion, to lead them into battle against the Treylor?"


----------



## Zerith (Mar 20, 2011)

Alexander normally snappy reply was momentarily delayed as he pondered the virtues of the assignment. While having golems doing his bidding  in battle stank of ‘spoilt noble brat’ leading Gnolls to war would imply to most nobles, and commoners alike, that he had a force of will so strong that it could cause savage beats to obey his command; he liked that.
“While I cannot proclaim I’ve ever dreamed of leading Gnolls into battle, I also cannot say the idea is not intriguing when proposed.” Alexander began slowly as he briefly mauled the proposal over one last time in his mind; Dellex’s attitude towards the Gnolls had spoken volumes as towards his view of the Gnolls, in short, highly expendable nuisances; so expendable and such nuisances that he was ready to dump them on the first noble brat who could issue commands to them.

“So, I would say: I accept. But, I would inquire: To whom would I take my orders from, to whom would I be reporting to, would I need any documentation, what would the primary mission be, how much autonomy would be expected of my leadership, how much autonomy would I have in deploying them, what should I know of the Gnolls before going out to lead them, and will I be needing a runner when I need to contact you or do you have other means you would like me to contact you with? If the former, who should I use for a runner? From your earlier comment I doubt you would appreciate me sending in random Gnolls regardless of the situation.” Alexander ended, actually pleased with the development.
Alexander did not know what Dellex expected of him, but he knew, or at least thought, the wizard was not foolish enough to just hand a young unproven noble a battalion of anything, even expendable annoyances, without any kind of over sight, and from what Fallon had said earlier, he suspected the dwarf would be his over seer. But then again, Moondancer had said he was, more or less, working under Martomum’s command: why replace a veteran with a working relationship, who Alexander could only assume could also speak Gnoll, with a young upstart who was brought to Delex's attention by a guard who, undoubtedly, claimed he was blatantly, boastfully, ignoring the chain of command.

Very odd, but he had no reason not to play along, with blind ambition, for the time being; after all, from what he could gaze at the time, he and Dellex were like minded. Alexander would have even hinted at what a ‘acceptable lose rate’ for the Gnolls was, but repetitively decimating the Gnolls would be foolish for him to do twice over: if he got the lot of them killed he could be seen as incompetent after the war and, more importantly, they could turn on him if one noticed he was taking too many risks. Every thing worked out better, for him, if the gnolls got out of the war mostly intact; that said if he found a reasonable opportunity to use them to cripple a superior force of Treylor, even at withering losses, he would not hold his hand. 

If all other things are equal, the army with the more ruthless commander was the one most likely to claim victory: to the Victor gos the spoils.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2011)

Dellex almost smiles. "You will do nicely, better you than that blasted dwarf. As for the gnolls and their uses it is still to be determined. They have recently joined on as skirmishers and Bear was thinking of using them along with the Outriders as flankers. Their will be plenty of time to develop them into a fighting force as we march towards the front."

Mounted your small party (as four blue cloaks follow also on horseback), makes their way away from the main camp into the thick woods north of it. The woods are thick and only a small path helps you navigate through the thick underbrush and trees.

After a short half an hour ride you reach what must be the gnoll picket lines as three of them come out of hiding to block your way. One barks a "Halt! What do you want?" 

Dellex nods to Alexander as if to say this is your chance to start a little barking of your own.


----------



## Zerith (Mar 21, 2011)

From his earlier conservation with Fallon, and Dellex’s comment about better him then the “blasted dwarf”, told Alexander he was going to replace Martomum Stonebreaker; he did not know how well liked the Dwarf was, and just saying something that amounted to, “I’m here to randomly replace your commander” would not help him when dealing with the Gnolls. Meanwhile he also knew Dellex was giving him a chance to show his leadership, and he knew Dellex could speak Gnoll; he would have liked to just politely, get in, to talk to Martomum, and then take over slowly without causing a large stir. Oh well, he would just calm things down afterward.

It is always annoying when the margin of error is reduced from massive to tiny, but challenges should not be ignored nor left unanswered.


  Alexander approached to address the trio, but still stayed well enough away that he was neither threatening them for nearly in their reach while he rolled his gold and black eyes around in their sockets before locking them, unflinchingly, onto the eyes of the Gnoll who asked the question “To Massacre the knife-ears.” he answered with a irritated growl seeping through, as if the question was insulating and foolish, as if the answer he gave was the only one possible, as if the mere idea that it could be answered otherwise was foolhardy, and he stared downwards at the Gnoll boredly with golden eyes, as if the gnoll was not their at all, as if his golden eyes could see strait through it and he was in fact looking at some insignificant insect behind it, as if it was some little bug  and not something as imposing as a Gnoll.

Being use to seeing the shadows of Iron golems lumbering about made Alexander rather immune to being intimidated through something simply being large, something that most Gnoll's unknowingly benefited from and came to, in at lest small part, expect when dealing with most other races.

“Yet as for why I am here,” Alexander added while paying attention to the other two Gnolls, “I am here to instigate a correction in ye deployment, and…” Alexander continued dryly before turning his gaze back towards the previous Gnoll who instigated the conversation, and thus the one he assumed was the most dominant of the three “_Thou_ shalt lead us unto Stonebreaker.” He then finished as he told the Gnoll what was about to happen; the earlier growling sub tone was completely gone, instead replaced by a level yet commanding tone; he then motioned for the other two to stand aside. It was more forceful then he would have entered without Dellex at his back, but if it harmed him or gave him a boon had yet to be seen.

[sblock=OoC] Um, Did Dellex answer any more of Alexander’s questions during the ride over? It seems kind of daft to not bother doing so when they had a half hour to talk things over and all the questions he asked could vastly change how he behaves to any given situation. :/

Also, that is Alexander's Gnoll voice color ^^; [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







HolyMan said:


> As for the gnolls and their uses it is still to be determined. They have recently joined on as skirmishers and Bear was thinking of using them along with the Outriders as flankers. Their will be plenty of time to develop them into a fighting force as we march towards the front."




If this didn't answer most of your questions I have no idea which ones are left unanswered so you will need to re-ask those you wish a defined answer to.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Mar 22, 2011)

[sblock=OoC]
  unanswered questions in the order they appeared.
"To whom would I take my orders from"
  Will he be reporting to and getting his order from Dellex? strait from Bear? , an other noble? who?

"would I need any documentation"
  With Dellex accompanying he has no real need of it, so it is answered it a way :3

"how much autonomy would be expected of my leadership, how much autonomy would I have in deploying them"
  While Dellex has said the Gnoll's role is yet to be, fully, determined, he said nothing about autonomy. Alexander is a novice commander, at best; he basically asked if he is to adhere to the main battle plane while taking the initiative were he can without moving out of line, if he is to use the primary battle plane as little more than a guideline and more or less do as he pleases, is he expected to charge if he sees an opening, is he allowed to fall back if combat is to his disadvantage or would it be a given that he holds to maintain the battle line? Etc etc. this is a very open question.

  "what should I know of the Gnolls before going out to lead them"
  He is just fishing for some 'good to know' information about the Gnolls here; things that he might not know that could either help or harm his command.

  "will I be needing a runner when I need to contact you or do you have other means you would like me to contact you with? If the former, who should I use for a runner?"
  Will he? [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

The lead gnoll nods his head deeply and then turns to leave. The follow me gesture not lost on Alexander and he kicks his horse into a slow walk to follow the gnoll.

[sblock=OOC] It is best to RP the questions if they are that important to your character. Dellex gave the answer he wanted to give but if you think you what more definite answers than our character needs to re-ask. I (HolyMan) didn't miss the questions I answered them like he (Dellex) would. Up to you how your character takes to Dellex I am trying to build something here without giving to much away.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Mar 24, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Alexander fallowed, while surveying the camp; its approximant size and the attentiveness of the Gnolls were of particular interest.

[sblock=OoC] its more along the lines of Dellex wanting to influence Alexander, as how Dellex answered could have affected Alexanders actions.[/sblock]
[/FONT]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

The encampment of the gnolls is hardly that. It is really just an area that the gnolls chose to dwell in at the moment. Signs of how it has inched it's way this way and that are evident. There are no tents no bedrolls and no signs of cook fires. 

The smile is quite unique as well and Alexander wonders how even though there has been no rain recently the area smells like wet dog and... and something he can't identify. Dellex lifts a handkerchief to his face in disgust.

The gnoll leading them sets out for a large tree surrounded by gnolls lying about it. As they approach they also see a dwarf with a salt and pepper beard lounging in the shade. the gnolls don't bother to move and the dwarf just looks up and squints at the group of riders.

"Oh it be ye mage. Wat it be ye needs I 'ave no..." Martomum starts to say but Dellex cuts him off.

"Martomum Stonebreaker, you are here by relieved of your command and should report immediately to the irregulars encampment to resume your duties there." Dellex says standing straighter in the saddle and removing the kerchief, but spoiling his imposing look by raising it again as soon as he is done speaking.

"Ha, ha. A poor jokes if'n I did 'ear one." Martomum laughs out loud. "Whose ye tink ta replace me. Ye do no speak tae dees gnolls."

"Lord Alexander Ravensworth will be taking over," Dellex says nodding to Alex.

"Wha-? A boy?" the dwarf says turning an eye to Alex. "He be in a cook pot by sun down or cry'n 'ome tae his momma. Be serious wizard."

"I am," Dellex responds in a tone to say that he is. "You are relieved. Lord Ravensworth the command is yours. Orders will be sent in the morning. I'll give you this evening to get settled in."

Then as if the smell is to much the wizard turns and starts at a trot back towards the regulars camp, leaving Alex and Martomum alone to stare at one another.

[sblock=OOC] I am setting up a side adventure and it will have it's own thread. As I like to keep anything not dealing with the main Off to War game separate. Also I hope to have another player interested in getting into the game. No more posting here I will post a link to the new thread in the OOC and we will continue on in it.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 1, 2011)

*INTERLUDE -*

Dellex sat behind his large desk and contemplated how things seemed to be getting out of hand. He was so sure of this mission when it was assigned to him (by King Haspen himself no less) and the goal seemed easy enough - find the half-elf Tharivol and bring him to Siere - but that was now out of his hands. 

He had thought Tharivol would be at Harkon Manor or somewhere near, maybe living in his own cabin in the woods near the elven border. But that would have been to easy, and the gods loved to make sure Dellex's life was hard it seemed. "How else do you explain that accursed dwarf always being in my life," he comments out loud. 

But Martomum was not the problem at this time, he was out of the way once more. The problem was Dellex had men (and gnolls) out looking for Tharivol and all he could do was wait to see if any were competent enough to get the job done without the wizard there to hold their hands (um.... paws?). 

Dellex laughed to himself quietly, something needed to happen soon. All this waiting was slowly driving him mad.

_______________________________________________________

In the elven forest on the other side of the river across from Harkon Manor an unusual group sat hidden from anyone at the stone edifice that might spot them. Four humans, three elves, and two half-elves made for a large group. But with the help of Elder Tyion and the invisible Wardens that he commanded (and yet no one saw) they made good time through the forest and kept hidden from any patrols that may have been sent out from Tirol. 

The Wardens had dropped off food without being seen and Elder Tyion had provided water with his divine abilities. So if not for the urgency of their flight and the mission before them, the trip through the elven forest would have been a pleasant time for all. The wonders they saw in the lush green, and the peacefulness that settled over them as they walked paths never trodden by humans would last with them for years to come and help in the dark times ahead.

"And dark times it will be," the ambassador says to the unspoken thoughts. "If we fail to bring the Crown of Isillis back to the empire. Dark times should the Purist have their way and every human be turned into the slave they believe they should be."

The group sits and waits. The Wardens were to be showing up soon with the ambassador's belongings and boats to once more cross the river into human lands. As they wait Aver once more gripes about the plan to explain why the ambassador would wish to travel with a human army.

"But let me get this straight once more," he says tossing a stone into the dirt. Everyone rolls their eyes and sighs. "You want to go to the humans. Say you have an urgent message to give their High King in Siere and that they should escort you safely through their lands no questions asked?"

"That is right. And do not forget that I am to be addressed as a Nandirly ambassador," the ambassador answers. "I will let them know that it is of great importance to stopping the Treylor invasion, all true mind you. And that all of you should accompany me as liaisons (Malaroc and Ernstine), bodyguards (Jarteh and Trinham), and..."

"And servant." Aver interupts "Why do I have to be the servant."

"Because if I were to have a human servant, I would need to treat them as a slave. That I believe would not go over well. You make the best choice. Elder Tyion is going to go back to Tirol and will hopefully be able to keep us informed as to what goes on with the search for more Purist supporters. And as an ambassador I will need to have a someone on hand to help with my belongings. Where are they by the way?"

"Patience," Elder Tyion says smiling. "They will not fail. But I am curious. What about Tira and Tharivol? You did not give them... assignments. And yet the three of you talked quietly alone for hours each night on our way here."

"We will not be crossing the river," Tharivol says before the ambassador can speak. "At least not for a while yet."

"Yes they have something else to do. Something just as important if I am correct." the ambassador says a little vexed that Tharivol had spoken of it.

Tira grins as if bursting with a secret she wishes to tell. She looks up to Tharivol and he nods. Turning to Jareth she says quickly, "And we are to be married as well. Isn't that wonderful."

[sblock=OOC] Ok about a third as long as before but will try and give out all other info (and new gear ) as we RP. 

Just wish EnWorld wasn't acting up -

"So little to do, so much time." - _Willy Wonka_ (had to quote him it's my 10,000th post  )

Great times ahead - promise

HM [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 1, 2011)

Jareth didn't particularly like the plan... Heading to the human capital rather than the Treylor lands seemed at first like a waste of time to him. 

The red-haired man chuckles a little as Aver is once again identified as being the servant. "And don't forget, your people have supposedly had little-to-no contact with humans for years. Him having a human servant, particularly one treated like a slave, would definitely draw eyes and ire."

At Tharivol's words, Jareth's eyebrow rises sharply. He starts to say "But we need you to come with us", yet gets cut off by his sister's surprise announcement. He just blinks several times, stunned and puzzled by the news. Finally, he coughs out, _"Married?"_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 1, 2011)

Mal turns to the couple quickly, wondering just what type of wedding there was to be.  "Are we invited?" he asks, jokingly.

He can't help but feel somewhat changed, as his recent discoveries and adjustments to his outward view on life has somewhat been changed.  Feeling more quick-witted with comments, he can only wonder what Emmas tattoos have done to him.  Once of them has started to burn slightly, yet he keeps it to himself.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 1, 2011)

Trinham smiles at the though of Aver being a servant but hopes the ambassador keeps a close eye on his belonging.

Once the elves have finish outlining the plan, Trinham rather sheepishly says "I am sorry ambassador but I believe there are a couple of problems with your plan. Firstly, if I remember rightly, you said that you have met Dellex before and I wouldn't count on him not remembering. Secondly, Jareth and I were sent to get Tharivol. Any story must account for why we have brought you instead of him."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ern paid little attention to what was going on.  As this was the first time they had a break without needing to rush, she was finally going to figure out what that rod was.  She was deep in concentration, and was about to figure out the school when Tira mentioned her marriage to Tharivol.  It was enough of a shock that she broke her concentration.  "What? Oh Congratulations Tira!"  

After that point, it was pointless to try and resume, so she put the rod away, and listened to the questions and comments of the rest of the group.  "I think you brought up a few good points Trinham.   While I have no answer for the first one, you already provided a solution for the second one.  'We brought the Nandirly ambassador along because he has information about ending the war, and is going to speak to the High King before going to Treylor.' "  Her voice was very formal sounding, although slightly mocking.  She shook her head and continues "However, if Dellex knows about what happened in Tirol, it might not matter.  Is there anyone here that you trust, more than Dellex?" she asks, looking towards the rest of the party.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2011)

"Tharivol will be pronunced dead," the ambassador says to Trinham and Jareth. "It will help in case there are Treylor spies listening in on conversations about the camp. Go ahead Tharivol you may tell them now what you and your wife to be are going to be doing."

_*Ahem*_ Tharivol clears his throat and looks lovingly at Tira before speaking. "Tira and I are going to go have a word with her mother. We believe she was part of an old Purist plot to start the war," he looks to Jareth with a mournful look, knowing this must hurt, but he continues. "Now whether she was in on this or duped we don't know, but she should be able to tell us everyone who visited her during her pregnancy. Those who opposed it or encouraged it. Anyone Elder Tyion can look into to help weed out the Purists and their supporters."

"I believe that once the emperor agreed to stop the invasion if the Nandirly were to execute the half-elven child the Purist had learned about, and stop all contact with humans, the group decided on another tactic. Stealing the crown and hiding it, and laying the blame at the feet of the old green dragon." the ambassador adds. "It makes sense from what the little we discovered by Dorimir's actions."

 "When I discovered that Hugo had been bewitched I was almost killed trying to take my evidence before the senate." he looks sadly at the ground. "Hugo_ was_ killed and the evidence destroyed. The best I could do was escape with his family and hide them to keep them safe."

He looks to Tira and Jareth, "I am sorry I could not save your father. But I will see to it that the senate, that the emperor himself, learns the truth about what the Purist are up to."

"All that does us nothing if we can't get to the Treylor lands. It is hundreds of miles to the Eastwall Mountians." Aver chimes in grumpy.

"And the Treylor army will be watching Genku Pass," Elder Tyion says. "That is why going to Siere may be the best bet. It is on the way to the mountains and the pass. And by the time all of you and the army reach the city Tharivol and Tira should have found us the information we need to prove all the Purist's plots. Meeting in Siere and giving us time to reacess our plan."

"But it's such a long walk," Aver grumbles.

"Then maybe you can wear those cursed boots off your feet," Malaroc quips.

Aver smiles and jumps up. "Let's go."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 2, 2011)

Jareth says quickly and quietly to Ernestine, "Let me put it this way: I trust Aver more than I trust Dellex."

He winces at the mention of his father and Tira's mother, old memories still painful. Moreso in light of recent news. He looks a bit skeptical as he replies, "That still doesn't cover Trinham's question. You did say you met Dellex before, ambassador. I'd wager good money he'll remember you, even if he claims he doesn't. The man's a viper and a puppeteer. I think a different cover story, addressing the fact that you are a Treylor ambassador, is the only way we can make this work. Or at least not play into Dellex's hands."

He pauses. "And there is one other thing... I swore to Lady Rizella I would bring Tharivol back, alive. Reporting his death may be safest for us, but merely saying that lie now brings an ill taste to my tongue. I believe she needs to know the truth. I also know we need it to stay a secret... To that end, Tharivol, would you please write her a note? I can give it to her, on the condition she not open it until the army leaves the vicinity of Harkon Manor. I... I'm not sure I could bear letting her believe her son was dead, and it was my fault. Too much false blame has already gone around to let that happen."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 3, 2011)

"And I am not liking the sound of hearing that Vester was not in on this whole thing.  I think there is more to it, as Emma has stated that Vester was aware of this.  I am not thinking that a dragon could so easily be blamed without reason."

Mal doesn't express the notion that if they were right about the Purist, then even the dragons were being used as pawns...  Emma would not take too kindly to that, and perhaps would even show some discontent in her usual fashion.  This would not end nicely for anyone in her way...


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ern smiles at Jareth but says nothing more about Dellex.  _In that case, best to avoid him.  _

"If I know Vester, he already knows that the crown was not delivered.  We would be wise not to linger long then."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 3, 2011)

Trinham had been concentrating on what they were going to tell Dellex and hadn't picked up on the fact that Tharivol and Tira were getting married. The copper finally drops when Em congratulates Tira and he mutters "Sorry. Tharivol and Tira congratulations. " in a slightly embarrassed tone.

Although ostensibly Trinham is replying to Em, it is obvious that he is in fact jabbering in order to clarify his thoughts "Well I sort of trust Dellex's ex-companions; Follan and Martomum. But I don't think we should tell them about Tharivol and Tira. Or about the ambassador. We could tell them about the two elven factions as, presumably, the enemy already know that. Then there's Lora: assuming she back and actually talking to us. Personally I can't stand the bitch and " What exactly Trinham was going to say is lost has he breaks off, turns bright red and mutters "Tira, Em. I'm sorry. that's not the sort of language to use in front of ladies."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 3, 2011)

Jareth is still trying to gloss over the marriage announcement... 

He chuckles at Trinham's words. "I've got a feeling they've each heard worse language, even directed at them. And you're not alone, Trinham. I think anyone who has met her quickly felt the same way."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 3, 2011)

"You also forget - we sent three people back to the army already.  We must prepare for what they relay as well.  They know about Vester, the Reavers, and the attacks.  They know about Tira, and Aver here.  Anything they already know and could have relayed would affect our story.  Namely, that Aver is a servant..."

Mal doesn't want to keep throwing holes in the story, but wants to make sure it stands up to the scrutiny that will come.  He has never met these people they are talking about either, so it will be interesting.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 3, 2011)

"We can say Aver stole something and this is his punishment. Not too far-fetched," Jareth says nonchalantly and with a shrug. "And my sister... Merely omit certain things. She's dealing with other business in elven lands. Personal business. They need not know precisely what."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2011)

"We need to keep the lying to a minimum lest some magic detect it," the ambassador says. "Jareth has the right of it we omit and tell the truth they need to know."

"But then I am not a servant." Aver says truimphantly.

"No, now you are not, but you will be when we reach the army." the ambassador says with a stern look. Aver's smile vanishes in an instant.

He looks at everyone and then says, "Look I know this will not be easy and things may come about we have not foreseen."

He crosses his arms and becomes stern. "So do you all wish to forgo this and try on our own to return the crown? You think the army would let us just pass through? Would our trip be that much quicker traveling by night and sometimes having to go miles out of our way to avoid town and village, our heels dogged by whatever the Purist send at us? Do you think that Dellex discovering the truth as bad as thousands of innocent humans and elves dying because we fail or are to late? We are over three months from Siere and that is if we could travel by day, keep to the roads, and had supplies and didn't need to forage or hunt for food or search for water."

His face softens. "I know what we are about to do seems daunting, but our time and choices are limited. We will stick to simple truth and nothing elaborate. I need to see the High King. All of you are the only humans I trust." He looks to Aver. "And you are my servant."

"Simple and true." Elder Tyion says with a grin. "The way to vic... Ah the Wardens are here. Excuse me."

The elder moves to the woods and later returns with two large sacks. "The boats are a quarter mile down river and await us. Are you all ready?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 4, 2011)

"Honestly, yes, ambassador. I would prefer we avoid the army entirely. But I also don't want to start this argument again. You have my answer, as you did days ago. I will escort you however you insist, even if your choice is against my protests. Just don't say I didn't warn you," Jareth responds with a cautioning tone. Even the days of walking and discussing the plan still didn't make him like it any better.

Jareth looks to the bags, then the trail. He pauses and realizes he still has something he needs to do... Before addressing Elder Tyion, Jareth steps over to Tira and Tharivol. He gives his sister a quick, somewhat awkward hug and whispers, "Congratulations. Be a good wife to my friend." Then he steps back and clasps hands with Tharivol. "And congratulations to you. I don't think I could ask for a better brother-in-law. But... are you sure you want to be more connected to me and my family? It's a big and dangerous step, teacher." he asks with a hint of a smile.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ernestine sighed at the fact they were going to have to walk for 3 months.  While she had no problem with it, at the end of the day her feet hurt way to much, only to have to get up and start walking again.  

She pulled out her spellbook, and starts flipping through the pages of it.  Most of the spells in there were various ideas for combat or protection purposes.  However, there was nothing in there to make the trip any easier.  

She did, however, take a long look at the bags the Elder was carrying.  She closed her book and put it away, waiting for the rest of the group.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 5, 2011)

Trinham almost points out that six people can travel significantly faster that an army but quickly decides against it. He has already made a fool of himself today. Anyway he doesn't fancy arguing with someone who was alive when his great grandparents were born. In fact just thinking about how many generations of the Woods the ambassador has seen makes him dizzy.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2011)

Tharivol puts an arm on Jareth's shoulder. "I have come to think of us as brothers for a long time now. This will make it official." he adds smiling.

Tira answers as she hugs Tharivol around the waste, "I will."

The two half-elves then make their good-byes to everyone before gathering up their gear and heading into the woods. 

_________________________________________________

Soon the group has reached the boats and as they load up the ambassador sits on a log and rummages through one of his bags. "Gather round everyone please gather round."

Forming a semi-circle around the elf the group notices that he has laid out a couple of odds and ends beside him and on the ground.

He looks to each of you before speaking. "You, all of you have done a great service to the Empire. And I wish to reward you all."

"Trinham Woods." the ambassador says standing holding a small item in his hands. Trinham gulps and Moggins jumps away catching his masters "jitters". The cat bounces behind the group hiding among everyone's legs.

"Please step forward," the ambassador says in an unusually official tone. Trinham takes two steps towards the elf and looks to the ground shifting his feet. "Young Master Woods, you have shown yourself to be quite a masterful wizard. Your spells are one of the things that helped stop the Purists from getting back the Crown of Isillis. I myself have dabbled in the arcane but due to my station I have had very little time to follow through with it."

"This," he says holding up a small golden ring set with a pale pink pearl. "was given to me by my teachers, as a way to help drive me to study harder and learn more." He looks at the ring and sighs. "If only these were other times. I would have loved to have spent my days in study and solitude, but they are what they are. Please accept this ring and the powers it posses, I think you will be most pleased by them both."

Trinham shakily takes the ring and looks on it in wonder. "Thank you. I will."

Stepping quickly back the ambassador calls forth Ernestine. "Another young arcanist, I am sorry I have only one ring such as that. But I do have this." He says pulling a long thin wand out of his bag. "I have seen you trying to decipher the workings of that red rod these past two days and I want you to have this to help you. Also it will help with whatever other magical trinkets you may find in the future. This is a wand of identifying. I had it made because no matter how good the wine, once you added the other components and spoke the incantation it made the stuff just horrible to drink." The ambassador shudders in memory. "And this," he says pulling out a scroll case. "has a few spells in it I have not needed in a long time."

"Thank you ambassador. The rod has vexed me at every turn now. I..." she starts to say then blushes. "Sorry thank you. The command word?"

_{{ Fel'ith Darvol }} _the ambassador answers in elven. 

Nodding Ernestine steps back eager to try the wand but knows she should wait.

"Aver."

The elven rogues sharp pointed ears perk up. 

"I have nothing else for an up and coming wizard. But I believe on our journey we might be able to see about your reward."

Grumbling Aver folds his arms and kicks at the dirt.

"Malaroc... um I'm sorry I don't know your full name." the ambassador says sheepishly. 

"Malaroc is my full name." Mal says eyeing the bag. Wondering what could be in there for a non-caster like himself.

With a nod the elf starts again. "Malaroc I have witnessed your natural agility in battle and as we have traveled. I wish to give you these." he says pulling out a small pair of doe skinned gloves. He looks on them dearly before handing them to the confused dragon warrior. "They will add to the natural talent you already posses."

To Malaroc the gloves look dainty, as if made for feminine hands and they have an odd leaf and flower designed stitched into them. "They were my wife's." the ambassador says to the unspoken question. "She gave them to me as a gift when she knew I was to come to Farshaw Forest. She said they would help protect me and keep me on par with the archery skills of the Nandirly, so as not to give a poor account of the skills of the Treylor. Please try them on they will grow to fit you and be almost like a second skin you will not know they are there."

Malaroc excepts the gift with a silent nod putting them on they look very odd but they fit. Covering them with his gauntlets he hopes Emma never sees him wearing them. He will not be allowed to live it down if she does.

The ambassdor looks up and meets Jareth's eyes. He looks into them for a long moment before saying softly. "So much like your father."

Stunned Jareth misses a step when the ambassador calls him forward. "Jareth Kyras. Bon'Dradi - Kyras." he corrects himself. "Knight Blade of the Five Kingdoms. I have two items for you. One you have earned for your service to the empire. The other is yours by birthright."

From his bag the ambassador draws forth a long shiny shirt of mithral links. The shirt looks strong and yet light in the ambassador's hands. The design is elven with what looks like a mojaer-tal worked around the neck line. Holdng it up he shakes it setting the links to jingle and states, "This was given to me by Bon'Dradi - Tesson. A noble elf whom I had helped many years ago. It has saved my life more than once. But I find it does not go well with my new found profession. So as to honor Bon'Dradi - Tesson and reward you Bon'Dradi - Kyras it shall once more be put to service and protect the life of another noble and deserving soul."

Jareth nods as the ambassador lays the shirt over the log and then reaches into his pocket. "I take it that was not mine by birthright." Jareth says with a grin to break the tension. 

"Correct. Your ears aren't the right length." the ambassador replies with a smile.

Pulling forth a small medallion on a silver chain the ambassador holds it forth for all to see. Jareth gasps and his legs start to shake. "Yes. I see you know what this is."

Everyone looks oddly at the medallion and at each other, Jareth stares at the ground his face a mix of emotions. The face of the mediallon shows a pair of crossed swords overtop a lion's head. Strange writing encircles the face but is to small to make out. 

"You wonder about your older brother? You had probably hoped he possessed this," he continues holding the medalion higher. "You did not wish for this to come to you, but that is not a choice one can make. It is in the hands of those who watch over us and the world. In the hands of those... I hope know what is best for us. Fitting how we must then wear something to show we accept what fate has designed for us to do."

"I do not accept..." Jareth starts to say. But the ambassador cuts him off angrily not allowing him to speak something he may not be able to retract.

"Then the House of Kyras is dead! Is that what you wish? Shall I toss this into the river? Shall no one take up the mantle and prove my friends death an injustice?" It takes a moment of calm breathing before the ambassador speaks once more. Everyone stares in shocked silence.

"I know what you would say. This belongs to your brother that he is the rightful heir to the Barony of Kem. That is true Jareth, but he is not here. He may not even be alive."

Jareth's loses what little strength his legs had and he falls to his hands and knees. "No! No that isn't true!"

"I hope that it is not. I hope we find him and he can take this burden from you but for now House Kyras needs an heir. For now you have that burden to bear."

Placing a hand on the young man's shoulder the elf says in a tone to everyone like a proclamation. "Before you knells Jareth Kyras. Honored son, devoted soldier."

He takes the medallion and drapes it around Jareth's neck. "I present to you the Seal of Kem. And bid you to rise as Baron Kyras, Lord Protector and Steward of Kem."

Jareth kneels and mumbles at the ground for a long time before numbly rising, his fathers most prized possession around his neck. The ambassador steps back and gives Jareth a deep bow. 

[sblock=DW]
Then shockingly Jareth hears the ambassador's voice inside his head.  "Hail and well met Baron Kyras." [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 8, 2011)

Trinham shyly steps forward, accepts the ring off the ambassador and mutters his thanks. Not wishing to be disrespectful, he watches and listens as the ambassador gives the others their rewards. He gasp, whether with surprise or shock is not clear, when Jareth is declared a baron. He's been with Jareth long enough to know how he feels about that particular "honour" and so gropes for words. Finally he says "I know that you didn't look for this honour my friend. Just consider it another one of these dirty jobs that we keep getting lumber with."

Once the ceremony is over Trinham starts to examine his new ring. He carefully looks it over before slipping it on his finger. As he does so he considers the ambassador's words. _The ambassador is right_ he thinks _My skill with magic has grown. I may not be able to challenge Dellex but I am not longer an insignificant peasant._ Its at this point that Trinham decides he can no longer stay in the background and that he will have to start to put himself forward.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 8, 2011)

Jareth takes a few steps back, holding the medallion in one hand and looking down at it. He gropes for a log and sits down, still at a loss for words. _Baron? Me? I... I... I don't know. I mean, maybe it had to happen. But I wasn't raised to it, I don't know how to rule Kem!_ Words, spoken both by Tharivol and Hugo in years past, rise to the surface of his mind. _"You will learn. Because you must."_ He drops the medallion, the metal disk clanking lightly against his chain shirt, and pulls off his gloves to reveal his ring, bearing the same symbol as on the medallion. "No more," he mutters as he tucks his gloves into his belt pouch.

He gives a sigh and a nod at Trinham's words. "I just hope I don't fail... I would appreciate your advice. All of you. When it comes to my..." he coughs slightly "Barony."

He takes a moment to remove his old chain shirt and slip into the links of the fine mithral one. "Thank you, ambassador. For both, though I cannot say I truly wanted the second. I am... prepared to leave."

He also quietly asks the ambassador as the others finish their preparations "After you put the medallion around my neck, I... heard your voice, without you speaking, in my mind. How? I have only encountered such a thing once before, and it was powerful magic."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ern's joy about finally being able to figure out what this rod did was on her face, as she stepped back in line. She was playing with the wand in her right hand, twirling it though her fingers while Mal got his new gloves.  However, when Jareth was given the medallion, all thought of the rod vanished immediately.  

From his reaction back in Tirol, Ern had a feeling that Jareth was not thrilled being presented the medallion.  What was even more disheartening was his reactions to finding out that he was the last of his House.  

However, having known him for little less than 2 weeks, Ern had an idea of what to say that might cheer him up.  Going over to put a hand on his shoulder, she says  "Jareth, I think that it is because you do not want it, that you in fact should have it.  Power granted to those who do not desire it always become better because of it. "

Patting his back she turned to finish getting ready.  Once done, she goes over to Trinham,who was admiring his new ring, and says "That sword you got, I will be able to figure out what it does once we have some free time.  If you like of course."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 9, 2011)

Mal accepts the gloves with interest, as he knows everything has it's use.  He nods his appreciation to the ambassador, adding a simple, "Thank you.  I am sure they will be of use in the times to come."

He dons the gloves as they easily fit his hands.  Testing out the gauntlets, he makes sure that they do not impede his use of his favored weapons, and is amazed to find that they actually enable him to use the gauntlets easier than normal.  Elven items never seem to amaze him...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

"Your father always said he knew what I was thinking." the ambassador answers the new baron with a fond grin, as if remembering a good moment in his past. "I didn't believe him till one day I used the wand on the medallion. It will allow you to sense the presences of intelligent creatures and through concentration you can even pick up their surface thoughts, unless they are truly apt at keeping them concealed. I projected my thought to you just then through force of will, I figured the medallion would pick up on it since your were concentrating on my bow to you. I promise it will not always be that easy. But you are right this is powerful magic in the right hands. I believe your father must have used this to know that his death was near and that is why he left it to me. With instructions to find his heir. I never understood why he didn't flee, but I believe it was to save his family. To give me time to get them away."

He looks to Jareth, "It is time to go. And once you step back into the lands of men remember who you are now, Baron Kyras."

Finally the boats are loaded and everyone is set.

"I think we should go to Harkon Manor first. Any objections?" he asks everyone as they push the boats out into the river and start off.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 9, 2011)

"None here" Ern said, sitting down and getting ready for the journey across.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 9, 2011)

"Yeah, I think I need to go back and see how they fared.  I just remember leaving in a hurry."

Mal moves to the boat, ready to shove off.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 9, 2011)

"A noble man to the end," Jareth whispers. "I must confess, I hated him," he continues, choking a little on the words. "I hated him for what I saw as a betrayal of my mother. Until we spoke in the tower, I still hated him... For years, what I saw as righteous anger, it turns out was all undeserved. I fear someone with so much anger cannot..." Jareth's voice trails off with a sigh, leaving the fear unspoken.

When the time comes, he helps push the boats into the river. "None from me. I also need to at least leave a message for Lady Valorn. As I said before, she deserves and needs to know the truth."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 10, 2011)

"Harkon Manor it is then. I suppose we had better try and find Lora as well.Though I for one am not looking forward to the meeting." Trinham says as he helps the others launch the boat and climbs in.

Once they are on their way, Trinham responds to Jareth. "Anger is fine as long as its controlled and directed. Its when you direct it indiscriminately that the problems start."

Its at this point that Trinham decides to take on the project of helping Jareth become the kind of noble he would like in charge of his village. As a start he carefully considered if he should give Jareth his first lesson. Finally he decides that now is probably a good time and says "Your problem is that you made a decision after hearing only one side of the argument. If you are to become the sort of noble that I know you want to be, you need to make sure that you hear both sides of an argument before you make a decision."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 10, 2011)

"Why bother finding her? She isn't our commander, and I certainly wouldn't call her friend. About the only things she was good for were belittling everyone around her and launching into an arrogant tirade," is Jareth's response to Trinham asking about Lora. 

When Trinham gives the nugget of advice, Jareth nods. "And if I only have one side of things, as I did then? I believe I'm understanding the value of all information, but when I can't get all the information, I'm forced to do something anyway."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2011)

The group gathers in the three boats and make their way back up river keeping close to the elven side. Soon they can see Harkon once more and turn the boats to cross the river. 

It isn't long before a group of warriors appear, some with crossbows in hand, along the shore surrounding the manor. The ambassador covers his face and ears with his hood and instructs Aver to do the same.

Jareth notices Vance near the center of the mass of men and turns his boat to make straight for the nobleman. Vance stands almost at ease as the boats make their way to shore he leans down to speak with a small feminine figure beside him who points towards the boats. Then he leans back letting out a roar of laughter that the group in the boat can just barely make out.

Everyone watches as the lord dismisses his men and waits for the three boats along with the woman. As they all grow nearer those who know her see it is Lora, and she looks as vexed as usual.

"Well I see you survived your trip to the elven lands." Vance calls out as the boats near the shore. "I knew you would."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 11, 2011)

Jareth keeps his boat on a course to hit the bank by the nobleman. "Indeed we did, though it wasn't such a success as we had hoped."

The boat bumps into the shore and Jareth helps the others out before stepping out onto the bank. "I offer my thanks again for the aid, Lord Vance. Can you inform me as to what has happened while I was away?"


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 11, 2011)

Continuing his conversation with Jareth, Trinham says "Ha making decisions without full information is the hard part. I don't know the answer to that but there again, I'm just a peasant."

Trinham's face falls as he sees Lora standing on the bank. Then his new found confidence comes to the fore and he decides to wind her up. As the boat lands on the bank, he says "Hello Lora. What are you doing here? I thought you would be back with the army. Don't tell me you have decided to marry Vance."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 12, 2011)

With a nod towards Jareth, Ern looked at the two onlookers.  Vance looked like a normal noble to her (compared to the other nobles she knew).  His fancy clothes displaying his family crest, and a smile on his face.  Lora looked like she could be quite good looking, if only she smiled as well.  The glower on her face made Ern feel she was being examined on the spot.  Which, being 1 of 3 new people to arrive at Harkon, did make sense.

Figuring she should stay quiet, and let those who knew Vance and Lora do the talking, Ern folds her hands in place and stays quiet.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 12, 2011)

Mal steps onto the bank, aiding the others in getting out of the boat.  When he sees Lord Vance, he wonders if he even remembered Mal as the one that assisted in the preparations for the attack on Harkon Manor not so long ago.  Mal had disappeared that night, and now he returned.  

Letting Jareth speak, Mal simply waits and listens.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2011)

Lora steps up readily as the others get off the boat. She sniffs at Trinham's remark and address Jareth. "What we have been doing? What we have..." she starts to say in her usually unpleasant tone. "_We_ have been doing nothing but sitting here waiting for news from all of you. While _you _have been off having adventures and visiting the elves. Probably getting into no end of trouble without me and..."

"Enough Mistress Lora. You can catch up with your friends later," Vance says with a soft hand on her shoulder and a smile. "And in answer to your question... um friend. Lora hasn't accepted my marriage proposal but she has taken up the job as apprentice to Skazul and when he has retired she will be High Sorceress of Harkon and I hope by then the Lady Valorn. But that is another matter, for another time." Vance says looking at the two hooded men that stand quietly aside. Lora stands quiet and looks to the ground, her cheeks growing slightly flushed.

"So you were successful then? Maybe we should get indoors, I think are new guest don't like the river air." Vance says as he tries to act like he isn't trying to peek under the hoods.

"We also have to send a runner to Lord Bairan and Lord Dellex they will want to hear what has happened in the elven wood as well." Lora says now standing slightly behind and off to Vance's left.

"Quite right, quite right. And if who I think is under one of those hoods my sister will also be vexed if we stayed out here all night talking. Please everyone this way." Vance says turning and offering Lora his arm.

Stunningly she accepts it without a verbal triad and they start to walk off. 

[sblock=OOC] Close to XP time so will give you all a little time on the 'docks' to talk amongst yourselves and then I will update MON night. any last minute instructions or getting your story straight, etc.

There will be a meeting with Lord Vir and his sister before the big RP with Dellex and company. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 13, 2011)

Trinham grits his teeth as Lora starts her usual tirade, then has to stop himself from laughing as Vance stops her dead. _That will be a marriage made in heaven._ he thinks cynically. _Still they deserve each other._

Trinham signals the others to go on, indicating that he will act has rear guard for his companions.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 13, 2011)

Jareth coldly regards Lora's opening exclamations, biting his tongue to keep from loosing a sharp retort. He's got better and more-important things to deal with, after all. 

After the two start walking away, Jareth says quietly over his shoulder, "You can see why Trinham and I can't stand her."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 15, 2011)

"Ah" Ern says to Jareth's reply.  However, the still funny part was that they assumed two clocked people was Tharivol.  Which means there was going to be alot of arguing soon.  

With a small smile, she follows close behind Jareth and gets ready.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2011)

The group is escorted to the grand hall of Harkon Manor where they are greeted by Riselle Valorn (Vance's sister) and Baron Vir Valorn. 

The baron still looks ill and is attended by his nurse and bodyguard as always. He greets Jareth and the others like returning heroes.

"Greetings and well met Lord Kyras," he says in a quiet voice that is interrupted by little coughs. "Am I to understand that by your return from the elven lands for which my brother said you ventured to, that you were successful? That you have retrieved my sisters son and he is with you, along with all these other... um maybe introductions first and a bit of their story would help." _*cough* *cough*_ "Please." he says with a wave of his hand to start the introductions.

[sblock=OOC] Ok everyone "step forward" make your introductions to the Baron and tell a bit of "your story" this will help me to know what is being kept secret and what the NPCs will know. Of course the ambassador will go last.  

Also note that these post will be worth double XP as they should be background + up to date.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 17, 2011)

Jareth coughs a little uncomfortably. "I'm afraid we were not as successful as we had hoped, Lord Valorn. Tharivol is... no longer among us. I... am sorry." He takes a deep breath as the foul taste of the lie passes his lips.

"I suppose I should begin at the beginning. Brend, Vance and Skazul sent me to the aid of these others, as they traveled through a series of underground tunnels beneath the elven forest. The journey was long and arduous, and I won't bore you with the details. Eventually, we found a way to an exit near the Nandirly capital of Tirol. We entered openly, spoke with the elders and tried to free Tharivol... Things did not go well. Our words made inroads to some, but our mere presence was like an affront to others. Tharivol gave his life, hoping to save us so we could end this war. He died a hero, Lady Valorn, though I wish he had not died at all," he says, honest regret tinging his voice. Regret for the painful lie, though, and not over a death. "His actions, combined with our attempts at diplomacy, stirred the heart and mind of this man, who took it upon himself to act as an ambassador between the Nandirly and our lands and perhaps put an end to this conflict before it begins in earnest." Jareth indicates the ambassador as he finishes.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 17, 2011)

Trinham steps forward and bows. He is still nervous at dealing with nobility but after his recent insight he realises that he has to start somewhere. "Mi Lord. My name is Trinham Woods and I am a member of Duke Bairan's irregulars." Here Trinham pauses as he decides whether to include Dellex imprisoning but quickly decides against it. Vance already knows and it has no bearing on the story at hand. So he continues "After the battle with the Treylor patrol, Lord Dellex commanded the group of irregulars, the ones who had brought the information about the attack and taken part in the battle, to find Lord Tharivol." By this time Trinham has got into his stride and is actually quite enjoying himself. "I quickly lost track of Lora who ran off somewhere. Fortunately Malaroc here, who had also taken part in the battle, knew a way of getting over the river but we had to leave immediately, so couldn't wait for Lord Kyras or Lora. As Lord Kyras has already said the journey was long and arduous. At one point we were hard pressed by a group of zombies when Lord Kyras appeared out of nowhere and saved the day." Trinham gives Jareth a grin of apology and steps  back to let one of the others tell their tail.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 17, 2011)

"You may not remember me.  I am Mal.  I came by Harkon Manor on my travels right before the war with the Treylor.  I could not leave knowing that there was to be a battle, so my services were offered in the blacksmith, sharpening weapons, repairing what I could to prepare.  Then I stayed and fought and met up with a few of the Irregulars."

"There was something about the attack that was not right.  I wanted to get to the bottom of it.  I set out to the elven lands to see what I could find out, and ran into Trinham who was headed my way."

"We crossed the river, into the elven lands, and by that time we were joined by others that seemed to be on the same journey.  Lord Kyras did indeed show up and aided our battle against a hoard of zombies.  There was safety in numbers, and our agenda was the same, so we joined forces.  I now serve as a liaison to the Nandirly Ambassador, in hopes that we can end this war before more innocent blood is spilled on both sides.  There is much to discuss, but that is for the ambassador to speak about."

Mal steps back after his introduction, wondering if he should bring up Cedric or not...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2011)

The ambassador hesitates a moment and when Ern shakes her head a little he steps forward Aver close behind.

"Greetings Baron Valron. I am Ambassador Silniecian." the ambassador says removing his hood. "This is my servant Aver. We are in great need to speak with High King Brolim in Siere. And as you have been told we have news that will end the Treylorian invasion if the Five Kingdoms before it even begins."

"What news?" Lord Vir asks suspiciously.

"I am sorry. But that can be for the High King alone I am afraid." Ambassador Silniecian says humble and a small bow of his head in regret. "You have seen here at Harkon but a small token force of the legions of the Treylor. Those legions make for the Genku pass and await the spring thawing. We need to make it to Siere before they can get through the pass and invade the lands of men."

 "You are an elf why would you help us? Can any of you," he starts to ask the group. "Can any of you be sure of this elf's intentions? And what of Tharivol you say he is dead." 

Lady Rizelle stifles tears and looks at her hands folded in her lap. "I have spoken to Lord Dellex at length and he says that only by finding Tharivol could we had hoped to prevent the invasion."

"Oh?" The amabassador says intrigued. "And how exactly did Lord Dellex say the half-elf was suppose to stop the war?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 19, 2011)

Jareth straightens his posture further, shoulders arched back. His voice is firm, even commanding as he says, "I am sure, Lord Vir. My father would not have trusted this man with the Seal of Kem if he had the slightest doubt." For emphasis, Jareth withdraws the medallion of and seal of his holdings.

He lowers the chain again as he continues, "Lord Dellex did not and still does not have the whole picture, much as he would claim otherwise. Tharivol was possibly part of a solution, but that cannot be utilized now."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2011)

"Or his goal too was to have Tharivol executed. That is the only way that I knew of for the half-elf to stop the upcoming war. And had this Lord Dellex or some other human done so they would have had the gratitude of..." the ambassador says turning to Jareth.

"Stop it! Stop it! My son is dead is that not enough." Lady Rizelle says in shock as starts to cry.

Vance goes to his sisters side and starts to reassure her as best he can. When the crying is somewhat subdued he looks up at Jareth his ever present smile on his face. "So from unwanted lordship to full baron in a matter of weeks, is it. Well when Lord Dellex gets here you can ask him what his intentions were, now that you out-rank him."

Lora just tsks in mild annoyance. When Jareth looks at her she says, "He will not like that."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 20, 2011)

Jareth winces as Rizella takes the news as he expected. He still had to actually provide a note with the truth on it, for her. "I am sorry, Lady Rizella. If I could go back and change the way things went, rest assured I would."

The young nobleman grimaces as Vance and Lora's words follow. "I don't intend to ask Dellex why he wanted Tharivol. He would only throw some smokescreen words into the air, claiming secret orders from the king or something similar, I'm sure. And flaunting a rank I don't want is a mistake I don't intend to make. I wouldn't be surprised if he still bears me ill will from our last meeting. The same is certainly true on my end.

"But as you say, it has been some time since we left. And your earlier response wasn't exactly detailed. Could you fill me in on what's happened since I was sent to the others?"


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 20, 2011)

Trinham hadn't considered what Dellex wanted with Tharivol. He had assumed it was for his knowledge and his friendship with the elves. However, what the ambassador said made even more sense. He makes a mental note to discuss with the others ways of tricking Dellex into reveling more of his plans

Trinham does not even considered joining in the conversation. Given Vances opinion of commoners, it probably wouldn't help and may make things worse.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ern was ready to tell it all.  Her full story, which the truth of which had been riding on her for a long time now.  And when her time came, in that infinitival second between Mal stepping back and when she was going to step forward, something stopped her.  A voice that sounded all to familiar.

_"Why? Why did you betray me then? Why would you betray me now, my love?"_

She had frozen as Haden's voice filled her mind.  A voice she feared above all others.

_"Do you think they would understand?  What you have done to both humans and elves alike?"_

_"They will!  They know how much I wanted to be done with it!  These people are ..."_

_"If you explain it, you will be killed.  I hear hanging is a popular way to die.  But I never want anything hurting your pretty neck,.  And if they do, they will never trust you.  Always remembering what you once where, why should they?  "_

_"Liar!  They saved me from my past!  They have a right to know!"_

A wry laugh issues in her head. _"Do what you think is right.  But you should know the consequences.  You always were a smart girl..."_

What seemed like a minute of conversation in her head was mere seconds.  As the ambassador looked on, she shook her head, ashamed, but above all, scared.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

"Again we have been doing nothing but waiting." Vance says to Jareth in a deeply regretful tone. "Lord Dellex has been busy sending men looking everywhere for Tharivol. If there was even so much as a hint as to his whereabouts he sent men there to look."

Coming to stand beside his now slightly calmed sister he continues. "Lord Bear has been just as busy trying to round up the remnants of the Treylorian army. There hasn't been any new prisoners taken in a couple days now so they must be beyond his patrols and headed back to their homeland. We have only eight prisoners, these elves don't like to be taken alive. Lord Bear says that he will take them with him when the army moves on. I guess that will be soon now that you are back."

"Brother please that can all be discussed later the important thing is what news does the ambassador have for the High King and how can it stop the war." Baron Valron says in a harsh whisper his health seeming to get the better of him at the moment.

"I am sorry but that is for your High King alone. The less people who know the better for everyone." Ambassador Silniecian says as he takes a seat. Aver starts to sit  down but with a look from the ambassador he stops and folds his arms moving to stand behind the man.

"Oh please forgive me," Baron Valorn says sheepishly."Sit, sit everyone. We will wait for Lord Dellex and Lord Bairan. And then discuss preparations for your departure, with the army."

Looking at the group he adds, "You all look to be traveling very light. Will you need anything? Horses? Tents? I can not join the battle to help save the Five Kingdoms should you be unsuccessful, so I wish to do what I can to help you stop the war before it starts."

[sblock=OOC] Idle chit chat time. Any questions you have for anyone present and then I will advance the thread to the more... um dramatic council to start.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 23, 2011)

Trinham can't stop himself from shivering at the mention of horses. He vividly remembers the expedition to find the Traylor scouts. Pulling himself together he says "Thank you my lord but I would rather walk. I would accept a tent though."

[sblock=OOC]HM. If Trinham has any choice he won't ride a horse. If you want the party mounted, just have the ambassador order him.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 23, 2011)

*Moggins*

It seems to Moggins that the longer he associated with his master the easier it is for him to understand things. That does not mean that he like standing around jabbering especially if there are better things he can be doing.

From their shared link Moggins knows that is master is interested in something. Personally he doesn't understand why but there again, even with his increased understanding he just can't make head or tail of humans. 

Trinham grew up in a small village where, like small villages everywhere, everyone knows every else's business. Well once you have talked about the crops and the weather there is not much else to talk about so people gossip. Anyway Trinham loves gossip and he had spent the walk from the river to the keep speculating if Vance and Lora had been "intimate" and this is what Moggins has picked up on.

Waiting until the lords of the place are not looking, Moggins sneaks out of the rooms and starts roaming round the lesser used corridors of the keep. Not only is there more chance that he will find what he is looking for there, but there is also a chance of encountering a juicy rat. By the by, Moggins encounters a female cat also roaming the corridors. Spotting Moggins she starts to retreat but Moggins calms her "Peace little sister. I won't hurt you. My name is Moggins, I look after the fat human who is meeting with the humans who look after this place." The other cat stops moving away but does not move any closer. "Me called Tabatha." she says. Cats don't indulge in small talk so Moggins gets straight to the point "Do you know if the human alpha male and the new young human female are mating?"

After answering Moggins, Tabatha continues "You want hunt. Me know rats nest that too big for Tabatha on own. Tom fat and lazy. No even bother mate. Not bother with rats nest." "I would like to hunt with you Tabatha." "Good. Tabatha like Moggins. Pity Tabatha not on heat so could mate with Moggins."

With that, the two cats go off hunting together.

[sblock=OOC]Just trying out Moggins new ability [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 23, 2011)

A quick nod is Jareth's only response for the moment as he takes a seat. "Food, I think, would be the best place you could start with your assistance, Lord Vir," he begins, a touch of humor in his voice, "Both for here and for on the road. Beyond that, while I would appreciate a horse and it has been a long time since I rode one, I will decline. I can walk just as easily."

The red-haired young man runs a hand back through his vibrant (though unkempt) locks. "And I would like paper, quill, ink and sealing wax. And I remember from when I left, you gave me potions, Lord Vance. If there are any more, particularly of a wound-healing nature, we could certainly use them on our travels."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ern had considered the possibility of using horses to make the trip faster.  If anything, it would be nice to not have to deal with walking.  However, with this large of a group, there would be a lot of horses.  That increased the amount of supplies needed to keep the horses alive and well.  However, it seems that option was shot down already, and Ern shuddered at the prospect of the LOOONG walk to the capital.

Sitting down, she decided to continue to say nothing until someone spoke to her.  It was in her nature to be inquisitive, but being in the presence of two nobles was already off putting.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

OCC: Advancing...

The group sits and has some wine each making small talk with whomever is close at hand. Lora looks vexed as she quietly "talks" with Vance and then asks in a loud voice. 

"Am I _dismissed_ mi'lord?" her voice heavy with sarcasm.

"If you wish it," Vance says disheartened.

Without another word Lora gets up and goes to join Lady Rizelle, she whispers something, and then both take their leave of the room.

The quiet that follows is almost deafening but it does allow everyone to hear the horses as they trot into the courtyard outside. "Ah, they are here." Baron Vir says to everyone.

A few moments later two men, as different as night and day, enter the room. The first man is thin, almost gaunt as if he forgets to eat. His sharp features and pointed chin only highlighted by the lack of body fat. He wears a purple robe, with an elaborate belt, and a gold sash across his left shoulder. His face is pleasant and clean shaven but the look in his eyes is cold a piercing. They dart to everyone as if taking in all the information about the person, then ringing them out for the few drops left. 

The second man is tall and broad, with a well muscled frame that has taken on a few extra pounds, but only to add a roundness to his bearded cheeks. He jingles as he walks into the room, and must be wearing a chain shirt under his snow white tabard trimmed in gold. A large blue bear sewn into the tabard covers his chest and his long cloak is of the same royal blue color. A sword is at his hip along with a dagger on the other side for balance. His hair is a brown wavy mess and his eyes are a deep blue that twinkle with a mirth as if he is hearing a funny joke.

"Hail! And well met, Baron Valorn protector of Pesh's northern frontier!" The bearded man bellows as if use to giving commands on a practice field.

"Hail. And well met, Baron Roetir. I give greetings and welcome the Blue Bear to my home." Baron Valorn returns the old greeting of the nobility.

"What goes on here Lord Vir?" The robed man asks close to a sneer. "Neither of these elves are Tharivol. Has something happened?"

The baron looks simply at the robed man a moment before replying. "It has seemed a lot has transpired in the realm of the elves, Lord Dellex. But that is not for me to say. And I know not all the details anyway."

"Dellex is not one for titles or old pompous ceremonies, Vir. I just thought the mood was right." Lord Bairan says with a grin.

"That it was my friend." the baron says returning the grin.

"Greetings mi'lords," Vance says to the two newcomers. "I have the honor to introduce to you Ambassador Silniecian. He has just arrived from Farshaw Forest and has urget business with High King Brolim."

"Ambassador Silniecian?" Dellex asks questioningly. 

"Or if we are to forgo formalities you may call me Sil. Most humans do," the ambassador says in a hurry. "I do have urgent news. News that could stop the war before it truly starts. The skirmish here in Harkon was a travesty, and I wish for no more men... or elves to die."

"We need Tharivol to stop the war with the Treylor, before it starts." Dellex says smugly. "That was the orders given to us by our king. Which were given to him by the High King himself."

"Tharivol is dead." Jareth says simply and cold.

*"Dead?! How?! Where?! By whose hand? I swear they will pay!" *Lord Bear snaps out as he crushes the empty wine goblet in his hand. Standing, the chair he was in falls with a thunk to the floor.

Dellex stays seated and places is hands before him fingertips touching. "Please can anyone answer those simple questions?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 26, 2011)

Jareth calmly remains seated at the outburst. "I can assure you that task is already complete, sir. He died a Bon'Dradi and a hero, defending us and the ambassador from certain death in the city of Tirol. A foul and mighty beast attacked us there and he sprang into action. It was his dying act to kill the creature and save us so we could end the war." The young makes takes a shuddering breath. "Please, do not ask for more. Tharivol was my teacher and my friend and reliving those last moments I saw him..." His voice trails off, the painful ending implied.

He takes another deep breath, apparently steadying himself. In truth, it is more for effect. Having to re-tell these miserable lies is taxing on Jareth's frame of mind at the moment... and it doesn't help that he customarily doesn't care for flat-out lies. He meets Baron Roetir's eyes as he continues. "Ambassador Silniecian has information capable of ending the war, but it can only be discussed with the High King and him alone. Not even the King's advisers," Jareth says with a glance at Dellex, "until after the first meeting is done and the King agrees to inform them."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2011)

"So your saying that you found Tharivol and then lost him to some beast in the woods?" Dellex says incredulously. 

"That sounds like Tharivol." Lord Bairan says sitting once more. "I need a new cup! I need to toast a dead friend."

Dellex seems to ignore the remarks as he stares daggers at Jareth. Then he notices the seal and the cold stare becomes one of surprise. Turning to face the others he asks them. "And were you all with Tharivol when he 'fell'?" he asks the rest of the group.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 27, 2011)

"It was not just some beast.  This was a Chimera that had gotten the jump on us.  Tharivol told us to keep Ambassador Silniecian safe before trying to fight it.  Tharivol's spells blasted apart the ceiling as they both fought." Ern said, looking Lord Dellex straight in the eye as she weaved her part of the story.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 27, 2011)

The only other time Trinham was in Dellex's presence he had kept quite and pretended to be part of the furniture. Deciding that doing anything different would only make Dellex suspicious he mutters "Yes mi lord" without actually looking him in the eyes.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 27, 2011)

"Is his word not good enough for you?" comes the response from Mal.  He did not like this guy, and now he could tell why Jareth did not either.

"What he says is true.  We lost him to a chimera.  Do not let this loss be in vain, for the ambassador is now to complete what Tharivol requested."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 27, 2011)

Dellex's glare doesn't faze Jareth in the slightest now. The young man keeps his expression calm and cool after recollecting his composure.

He lets the others answer, not seeing any need to elaborate on what they are saying.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2011)

Lord Bear drains his cup after raising it high. "To Tharivol! Honored friend, AHH!" 

"Will we need to prepare then Dellex." the large man says turning to the smaller one. "Our quest has failed. But a new one stands before us. We should..."

"We should not be taking things so lightly." Dellex says in a huff. "They say they have news that will end the war but their motives may not be our own." He continues with a look at the ambassador. His eyes show he knows that something is amiss.

"We need to report to the king anyway. Why not take them along?" Bear asks slightly confused. "To be the bearer of the ambassador and his entourage that stopped the war. And these men seem to attract adventure, battling a chimera in an elven forest, we both could do with a little excitement."

"I am fine thank you very much. Or have you forgot the last time we had an adventure?" Dellex snaps.

Lord Bairan looks to the table a sadness coming across his features. "I remember," he says quietly.

"I am sorry to interrupt but we would like for you and your army to escort us." Sil says to break the quiet. "I fear Lord Dellex is right we haven't told you everything. Agents who would have the war go on will possible try and stop us from reaching the king. We have need of your protection." The ambassador sits calmly his hand in his lap.

"And you shall have it!" Lord Bear declares. "We will march with all possible speed to Siere and stop both your people and ours from destroying one another."

"The young Kyras may not be joining us." Dellex says with slight sarcasm. "As the new Baron of Kem, he should report to his manor and see to the preparations of his men-at-arms. And more importantly the transporting of the weapon stores there. In case the ambassador's news fails to stop the Treylor from advancing."

"I think that won't be necessary," Sil comments quickly. "Besides Baron Kyras has agreed to protect me, and to help stop the war. Maybe one of the others could go in his place and deliver a message for just such precautions to take place." He then looks at everyone around the table. "Any volunteers?"

"Baron of Kem?" Lord Bear says quite confused.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 28, 2011)

Jareth stands and gives a slight bow to Lord Bear, then holds up his medallion. "Indeed, Baron Kyras. My father was Hugo Kyras, Baron of Kem. He was the ambassador to the Nandirly, many years ago, then sent to the Treylor lands more recently... There, he was murdered, by agents of the same agitators seeking to start and continue this war. As my brother's health and whereabouts are unknown, I have taken on the rule of our Barony. If he should be found alive and returned to health in time, I will return rule of our family lands to him," he declares by way of explanation.

"I can also manage my barony in absentia. My father's old steward, Mordecai, should still be there, where he has no doubt been managing Kem as my father had wished. Arrangements can be made to contact him forthwith. Magical correspondence would be easiest and I believe Brend would be capable of such a spell. Would you please ask him, Lord Vance? And if that is not possible, written communications are still available. A swift horse and rider will get the job done reasonably well."

Jareth absentmindedly cracks his knuckles. "And far more important in my eyes, something I would not expect you to understand Lord Dellex, is the fact that I gave my word to Tharivol and to Ambassador Silniecian. I am honor-bound to see this through to the end."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 28, 2011)

"I can ride pretty quick on a horse. I have learned to travel light, and with my various magical tricks I am to be well protected on the ride. While I agree to Jareth's idea of magical communication as well, for it is instantaneous.  " Ern volunteered, seizing the opportunity to borrow a horse.  "Afterwards, I can easily catch up to you guys."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 29, 2011)

Trinham stays quite, eyes down so has not to attract the attention of nobles. To a certain extent, this is actually an act. He is actually trying to act as an unsophisticated country bumpkin, in the hopes that the nobles will underestimate him.

That said, at the mention of horse and ride Trinham tries to make himself even more inconspicuous.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

"Nay lass," Vance says to Ern's remark. "This sounds like something me and my knights should undertake." 

Lord Vir coughs up a storm trying to object and eventually has to be taken away by his bodyguard and nurse maid. "If you'll excuse me I need to see to my brother. I'm sure this will not be pleasant."

After Vance takes his leave Dellex stands up and starts to pace. Only after a few quick strides does he turn on the seated group in a fury.

"Alright out with it! All of it! I know your true origins 'Ambassador Silniecian' and is Tharivol truly dead?" He says in forced control. "What else are you hiding and why do you need to see the High King?"

Lord Bairan looks stricken by the outburst and tries to calm his old friend. "Peace Dellex, peace. Why do you think they are lying about Tharivol? What would they gain by that?"

[sblock=OOC] Bluff checks, Diplomacy, Sense Motive, Aid another the whole ka-bang if you try it. Consider this a skill challenge if you will.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 30, 2011)

Mal has kept quiet long enough and knows this is a time that is not warranting his holding of his tongue.  He moves forward, holding out a hand for the others to allow him to talk.

"You question a Baron's word with nothing but disdain for his title and his obvious strength to stand up to you.  You then question my own words, when I was here helping to defend against the Nandirly invasion.  You question an Ambassador as well, simply because you fear the unknown."  

"What we have said is true.  There are agents out there bent on stopping us from following out Tharivol's last wish.  We did lose him to the chimera, but the beast was slain as well.  The information that will end this war was handed to the Ambassador to relay to the King himself.  You can dart around the issue all you want, but is this due to you wanting this war to continue?"

"Do you want to be the one that prevented the chance to end this war just because you don't trust us?  Or is there another reason that you would stop us from our mission of attempting to stop this war?  We gain nothing in standing here and bickering.  You have a choice to make.  Let us finish our mission to get this information to the King, or be the one that allows this war to continue and let more people die needlessly..."

Mal eyes Dellex with the question lingering.... he only hopes that his words are enough, as the sinking feeling in his stomach comes back. (What a BAD roll...)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 30, 2011)

Jareth faces Dellex's fury with a cold glare. "You have no reason to question us apart from your own paranoia."

The young man rises, balling his hands into fists and placing them on the table, leaning forward. "Now, wizard, we both know of our distaste for one another. But there are more important things afoot than a personal vendetta. I'm sure even you can see that, what with a looming war. We need to see the High King because only he has the power to open up negotiations and talks with the Treylor and only he has the power to utilize the advantage we surreptitiously gained in the lands of the Nandirly. We cannot risk word spreading of what we have found, and so we cannot trust anyone with the knowledge. You are familiar with the phrase, the walls have eyes or ears? Well it is doubly true when out of doors."

He leans back from the table, crossing his arms over his chest as he looks at Dellex with a touch of disdain. "So if you're finished trying to bully us into submission, we have business elsewhere. Like Siere."

[sblock=OOC]
I'm definitely not trying Diplomacy. 
I suppose Sense Motive and Bluff would be the ones I would roll for what I've been saying... *sigh* crappy Bluff score...
EDIT: And crappy Sense Motive roll... Do you really want us to roll all of them?
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 30, 2011)

Trinham was still puzzling out how he could help calm the situation without blowing his bumpkin act, when the others spoke up. Still attack is better then defence, so Trinham tries to help. Addressing Dellex he says, in a timorous and deferential tone "Mi lord. Ha know its not mi place to speak but they're right. The ambassador must speak to the king." Trinham wasn't wearing a hat but if he was he would definitely have doffed it. Instead he touched his forelock and bowed his head, eyes to the floor.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 31, 2011)

"Lord Dellex, there is something you should remember.  You hold a position of respect and loyalty for those here in the camp.  And from what I see so far, if making subtle threats is how you try to ask for something, I fear for the future.  Please, calm down.  I am sure that whatever misgivings you have can be reasoned away." Ernestine said, angling it towards his position more than adding to the falsehood that the others presented.  

"While I have no idea what happened between those present and you before today, whatever information Ambassador Silniecian has should be presented to the High King.  Isn't it your job to present all matters to the High King?  Especially if it could prevent such a catastrophe?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2011)

"There you see they are after what we all are after," Lord Bear says to Dellex. "We shouldn't argue, especially in another man's house. Let us go make ready to leave. I for one would like to see the men moving again they are getting lazy. And the land is not providing for us as it once was, we have over stayed."

Dellex stands in silence and looks to Lord Bear after a moment of watching the group. Without taking his gaze away he looks to the ambassador and says, "Would you be willing to have one of our men be stationed near you at all times, ambassador?" he asks in a cold but more mellow voice than before. 

"I will," the ambassador replies.

"And a restriction to your movements? I don't think you will be running around camp, but to be both safe and secure. Not only for us, but for you as well." He looks to Bear and stops whatever the man was about to say with a glance.

"If it will secure my arrival to the High King. Then yes, I will venture only were you believe it best," Sil answers. Then adds, "And will you consent to treat these men and the lady, as my retainers and give them the same respect as you will me."

Dellex is silent a moment and Bear squirms wishing to speak but seems to know better of it. The mage looks to the lord of the army and then at Jareth. "Rest assured then ambassador that you and your entourage will be given, their due." he says his eyes never leaving those of the new young baron.

Then quickly he turns for the door, "You are right Lord Barian. We should prepare the troops to move in the morning. Ambassador I'm sure you and your... men, will find shelter here for the night." 

Bear stands and bows to everyone and starts heading to the door. Dellex follows and looking back he adds, "Enjoy for the nights ahead will not be as comfortable."

"Ha! HA!" the group hears Lord Bear's laughter outside the hall. "A good one Dellex."

[sblock=OOC] Sense Motive checks from everyone(save Jareth), and this part is over. You may RP amongst yourselves I will be updating a little more tonight after XP.

*Note:* Sil's actions were diplomacy aid another (auto success w/ +10 modifier) to bring Ern's check up to 25.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 31, 2011)

Trinham has been observing the interaction between the bear and Dellex and something seems off to him. The bear seems to be acting stupid as if confused or charmed. Trinham continues to ponder on this, trying to see if he can pinpoint what is going on.

He actually wants to use _detect magic_ to check if Dellex has espelled Lord Bear but has too much respect for Dellex's abilities to even try.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 31, 2011)

Mal listens to the reply with a little bit of trepidation.  Something did not sound right...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 31, 2011)

Jareth follows their exit with a cold, angry gaze. He still hates Dellex's yellow, rotten guts. He resists the urge to spit, instead just squaring his jaw. "Just watch... That viper will try to twist those words as best he can to make us regret it."

_I should have wrapped my chain around his neck and pulled weeks ago..._


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 31, 2011)

"If so, then all we have to do is twist them back. Because of the vagueness, I wonder if he us going to permanently assign us an escort, even in the capital. That way, he finds out what the information is." Ern suggests. 

She gets up and stretches "At any rate, where us the dinning hall? I know I am starving"


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 31, 2011)

As Vance and the baron are still there, Trinham keeps quite. Its not that Trinham distrusts them. Its just that he believes that all nobles stick together. That said; Jareth seems to be different and he trusts him with his life.

Only when they are alone will he explain is actions "Sorry I couldn't help more with Dellex but I'm trying to make him believe that I am insignificant. I'm hoping that when the eventual confrontation comes, he will ignore me; to his cost." The last bit was said with real passion.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 31, 2011)

Jareth doesn't turn to look at Ern as he says, "You ever try to tie a snake into a knot?" After another few seconds of looking at the vacated door, he turns to face the others. He gives Trinham a nod, recognizing a touch of the fire in his veins. 

"Regardless, I think we shook him. He was expecting neither this news nor our resolve to keep him out of the loop. If we can keep him off-balance, we might be able to keep him off the offensive. Or we can force him to act in a... rash manner. Like he nearly did after my tirade - you remember that, Trinham? I had him pushed right up to a breaking point and definitely cracked his calm facade. And I'll bet I could do it again."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 1, 2011)

"I have an errand to run.  These new changes to me are not what I expected, but welcome none the less.  I will be close by, but I would like to visit the blacksmith and pay my respects for leaving so soon after the battle.  Is that acceptable, Ambassador?"

Mal wonders just where Emma was hiding, and if she had any information on this gutless Dellex.

_'I know you are probably out there, waiting.  There is much to discuss.  When can we meet?'_ he thinks, hoping that she is able to hear his thoughts...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2011)

"Let's try not to... if we can help it," Sil says with a small smile to Jareth. "We will have enough to worry about guarding ourselves and our 'news' as it is."

Sil ponders a moment and then asks, "Does anyone have any suggestions when it comes to that? Guarding what we carry? Guarding the 'news'?"

While they talk Mal concentrates but only gets a dull buzz for feedback. He has felt this before when Emma was asleep. Mal shudders and hope it isn't one of her year long sleeps and is just a nap.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 3, 2011)

"There are two situations we want to avoid. Talking to anyone about our mission, and ending up alone. To combat this, my old group used a buddy system that prevented anyone from wondering off alone. If you were on patrol, someone went with you. Dinner, someone was with you.  Washroom?  Some one was there. Shower?  Same. This isn't all that inconvenient when you get used to it."  Ern suggests.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 4, 2011)

"Don't worry Jareth, Dellex is on all of our Thing to Take Care Of lists. It just that we aren't powerful enough to deal with him at the moment. 

I do think Em's idea is very good and vote we adopt it. says Trinham


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 4, 2011)

"So who's with who?  I think we need to keep the pairs to complement each other.  Magic with combat.  Just in case either is needed in any situation.  Jareth with Ern?  Trinham and I?  Aver will be with the ambassador.  Any objections?"

Mal hopes that they would not have to make use of their abilities here, as he would like to keep his powers under wraps as Trinham suggested.  Having Dellex underestimate them would only work in their favor.  He would have preferred to have Ern with him, as she would provide better scenery to look upon rather than Trinham, but he knew that they should balance their powers between the two duos.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 4, 2011)

Jareth just nods to the ambassador's response. "But the option is open," he adds quietly, with a slight hint of a smirk.

"I expect Dellex's eye will be focused on me... My antagonism toward him has most-everything to do with that fact, though it was entirely warranted. 

"The idea of pairs seems good to me, with one further addendum- one pair is always with Aver and Sil. More protection is always a good idea."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2011)

"Those pairing sound excellent, Malaroc." Sil says as he looks to Aver. "But what about the 'keeping' of our _secret_. We need to keep _it_ safe and I believe close at all times."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 5, 2011)

"Easy enough to not speak of it," Jareth says with a shrug. "Can't reveal anything if it isn't mentioned in the first place. And if you have it with you at all times, that keeps it physically safe. If you're worried about it being taken while you rest, Trinham, Mal or I could probably take it for the meantime. Night watches are probably a good idea, even in the Irregulars camp. Which is where I expect we will be lodged. Perhaps a tent, but that is the most I believe will be afforded to us."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 5, 2011)

"The only thing about the pairings is that Jareth and I are supposed to be Sil's guard. Still I suppose it will just look like we are taking shifts, which makes sense. I would suggest one additional precaution. Em and I should check everyone once or twice a day to make sure that we haven't been espelled." 

"Jareth.What are you going to do about mobilising your manor. I don't like the idea of Em going on her own and we can't afford two people to go."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 5, 2011)

"I have to admit, charms and compulsions are not my strong suit, but I can definitely try. As for me leaving, it looks like Vance does not want a pretty girl doing a man's job, so he is taking care of it." Ern says.  "As for our evidence, as long as we stay quiet and do not talk to anyone we should be good.  The other reason we have a partner is to shut the other person up if they start talking."

[sblock]Ern has Enchantment as a prohibited school, so any rolls are at -5 already.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 5, 2011)

"I can check for enchantments and curses as well," Jareth says in a slightly off-handed manner.

"As stated, Vance said he'd get me a rider. I can also talk with Fallon, see if he recommends anyone trustworthy to handle that or go along, or if he can simply cast a Sending spell."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

"Maybe a letter would be better," Sil says with a smile. "It would have your seal and the seal of Kem on it, and be a little more official. Most humans like that sort of thing. A sending spell would require this... Mordecai, to take you at your word and question himself if he should obey. The seal he will obey without question, especially if delivered by one such as the Lord Valorn. You have only been baron for a few hours, Jareth."

"And what about me," Aver says grumpily. "I didn't sign on for all this and yet now I have to march all the way to Siere?! Why not let me take the message and at least get to ride there."

"We can discuss the why nots later," Sil says firmly. "And the way you should act while in an area that we could have ears and eyes on us without knowing. We should get ready to turn in. I hope Dellex was right and we are allowed to stay the night here. After only two days of sleeping on the ground I think a bed one last time would be most welcome."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 7, 2011)

"The Sending would be for expedience and its difficulty to hijack or alter. Really, my intention would be to have Mordecai prepare for a rider's arrival, bearing more detailed instructions, and for him to have a return letter ready, concerning information on the current status of Kem. And be ready to check for magical alterations or effects upon the letter or the rider," Jareth explains, his voice hinting at a strong sense of caution.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

Sil's smile grows and he says, "Your father would be proud. Excellent thinking."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 7, 2011)

"Aver, you have not heard of the wealth of Siere?!  You, someone who revels in the finding of such things, would very much like the city. My father went there once a long time ago, and said that the palace has some of the best art and treasure this side of the river. You should be excited about going there!  Think of who you can meet with, as an official representative of of the elves. You might be able to stand in the High King's chamber when you meet him!" Ern says, astonishment in her eyes. "Very few commoners have ever stood while the High King holds court. This is an honor that you should hold with pride!"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 13, 2011)

"A human honor," Aver says rolling his eyes. "I would..."

"Well my brother is a bed," Vance says entering the room once more with Lora. "He still wishes for me to convey that he will offer you what help he can, and..."

Lora kicks him subtle as if to stop him from continuing. "We should all be getting ready to turn in. We can talk more in the morning."

"Right," Vance says looking at the woman slightly perplexed.

"I am sorry Lord Valron," Sil says standing. "But the army leaves tomorrow morning and we will be going with them."

""So soon? Then we should talk. It is about Lord Grignard." he says looking at the ground. Lora looks at him vexed. "Please ambassador if you have a minute."

Sil sits once more intrigued and asks, "Who is Lord Grignard."

[sblock=OOC] In case it has been to long Lord Grignard is Frozen Messiah's character - Claude. The Reygurian paladin with the New Orlean's accent.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 14, 2011)

"I wasn't aware he was of noble blood, but he was with us, well Trinham and I in the Irregulars, for a time. An older man, skilled with the bow. Reygurian, though he was quite different in deed from his countrymen," Jareth says by way of explanation to Silniecian.

"What about him? I haven't seen him since Dellex had us arrested after the battle. Or is that the exact problem?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 15, 2011)

_A Reygurian noble?  What would one be doing here?  _The thought of a swamp man here made Ernestine slightly nervous, but it shouldn't matter.  "You guys seem to know a lot of nobility, in the oddest places.  Some pop out of thin air in fact." she says, smiling slightly.


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2012)

OOC: The restart-

Vance looks to Lora and sees the frown but she says nothing. "I fear Lord Grignard has escaped," Vance says as he and Jareth both find seats once more.

The table was nearly full with everyone sitting silently around it, as the fire crackled behind them. 

Trinham studies his boots, pretending not to take in every word. Knowing that Vance probably doesn't want to hear what he has to say he listens intently.

Ernestine was silent as well, but attentive. She didn't know all the players yet and this game was getting dangerous. She remembered the first time she say the old dragon Vester, and knew when he found out what had happen to his treasure his wrath would be terrible.

Lora took a chair and waited. There was so much to tell but where to begin. She hid her apprehension behind the stern frown she wore like warriors wore armor.

Malaroc took off his gauntlets to better cross his armors. The crown was secure, but the group still had to return it. Could this be some other twist the gods meant to throw in the groups way? Could this Reygurian lord be trouble as they tried to finish their mission?

Jareth wanted to pace but took the news with a new found calm, he never knew he was capable of.  "Good, he did not deserve to be locked away, he was a good man." he says wondering where he might have gone. Not back to Lord Bear's army.

"Then are you sure he is Reygurian?" the elven ambassador asks with a small smile. He steeples his long fingers together before continuing. "Did you know that the Reygurs have open secret negotiations with the Treylor? Their country is between the pass and Siere and will be the first to fall should The Legions march Off to War."


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 24, 2012)

"Born and raised there, from what I understood. But I stand by my words. Though I did not like him overly much, he was still a good man. Honorable to a fault, even, and always following his code as a paladin. He was arrested with us after the battle, though held elsewhere."

Jareth was intensely curious about this turn of events, especially as he would have thought Claude would be released soon after he and Trinham were. The man was a divine-blessed archer, after all, and supposed to be as close to incorruptible as any mortal could. How he could have been held for this whole time under suspicion of conspiracy was the work of madness.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 24, 2012)

Ernestine leaned forward in her chair, listening in. The larger part of her that was not listening into the conversation tries to recall any sort of information on either the Grignard line as Jareth makes his statement.  However, Ern found her mind was not focused on finding out more infomation.

Her mind was thinking once again over the events in the cave.  Vester's treasure, still buried in the cavern in the Ways, would be investigated by the dragon eventually.  When Haden did not report in, Vester would surely go looking for what happened.  After seeing what happened...

A slight, involuntary shiver runs thorough her, which she tries to hide.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 25, 2012)

Mal flexed his fingers a little, letting the blood flow through them a  little more as the gauntlets are placed on the table.  He had not taken  the time to fully inspect the newfound gauntlets that Haden had no more  need of.

The blackness of the gauntlet was a stark contrast to his own, as he  looked at them side by side.  His own almost radiated of a power akin to  warmth, protection, and a little bit of mischievousness.  The other  seemed to draw upon the light, beckoning its surrounds with darkness,  almost muting the ability for things to shine around it.

Yet, he still sensed its power.  He had seen that this craving of power  was drawing him to continue this crazy mission.  The familiar voice he  seeks is still muted, not responding to his request to speak.  _'Where are you?  I'm back, with the crown.  What have I missed?'_

His thoughts wait for a response from her...


----------



## ghostcat (May 26, 2012)

Trinham was starting to get used to been in Vance's presence even though Vance considers him to be a peasant and of little consequence. Therefore, as he has nothing pertinent to add to the discussion, he keeps his eyes on the floor and remains silent.


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2012)

OCC: Posted moved to next page.


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2012)

[sblock=Malaroc]
The small buzzing in his head goes away for a moment and he hears the dragon's groggy thoughts.

"You have done welll. As I knew you would. But I have spent a lot of energy these past few months and fear that I will need to take a nap soon. A nice long nap. 

Tell your friends that they need to get the crown to Siere but they shouldn't travel with the army all the way. Once your all closer to the capital the easier it will be for Vester's spies to find you."

A huge yawn erupts inside Mal's head causing him to yawn in hugely in return.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2012)

OOC: Moving up.

"Don't let my brother hear about any Reygurian plot," Vance says in an almost hushed voice. "He has a keen hatred for them after a party of them killed our father. It was one of the reasons he turned a deaf ear to Lord Grignard's pleas of innocents."

"But that does confirm why two of them were found in the Treylor tent," he goes on thinking.

"Humans! Traveling with a Treylor warhost ,surely you were mistaken they must have been prisoners." Sil says his tone disbelieving.

"No the tent they were found in was no prison tent it was to lavish. And they killed themselves with poison. Probably so as not to be questioned to easily."

Suddenly the side door opens with a boom and out from the kitchen comes an old friend.

"Nay taught dat damn wizard wuild ever 'eave!" Martomum says as he enters the room with two others behind him. "Well I's see ye all mades it back in a one piece. Minds telling me what dees knife-ears are doin 'ere?"

_*Ahrmm*_

The man in armor behind Martomum clears his throat and the dwarf looks back. "Wha-? Oh aye,"

"Brough tye sume new blood fir yuir group. I taught dae mae be o' use. Teh man missing hair on his 'ead and chin be Rodric of Tor (religion checks if you want to make them) and ye remember the lass from the aftermath o' thee battle right."

Darling gives the group a smile.

[sblock=OOC]O.k.  @Sugar_Silk  and  @Axel  best I could do this late at night. Please give descriptions of what the other PCs see and you can introduce yourselves further.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 27, 2012)

Mal listens to the words in his head with heavy weight.  They would be without aid from his master for some time.  Perhaps there would not be the aid he had hoped for, with his own master taking on Vester in some climactic battle.  Dragons flying overhead with blasts of acid breath streaking through the sky, claws and teeth trying to find open areas to wound each other, the blasts of their wings stirring up all things below.

Then there would be a mirrored battle below them, if his gut feeling held true.  Mal would do as much as he could to aid in making sure this battle was won by his allies.  He would not know how long it would take to get to that point in time, nor would he know who would make it alive that long.  His yawn breaks him of his mind racing through this sordid affair, as the door bursts open.

The familiar leader Martomum walks through, his babbling incomprehensible for a moment, yet his meaning seems to state he came with help for them.  As Mal's eyes look behind the leader, his spots the oh so familiar form of the one called Darling.  The one that he saw at the battle with the Treylor.

His thoughts go back to his master, as he gives one last statement before she goes to sleep.  _'It has been some time, and you do need rest.  I hope that we will not have need of you and if we do, that you would be at full strength.  I have learned much in these past few months, and will continue to do so.'_

Mal's attention moves to Darling as his heart rate increases.  His last thoughts to Sylindria come in both a message and a promise.  _'Vester's spies may find us, but I will do my best to make sure that the crown makes it to Siere and that this war is stopped; one way or another.'_

His focus comes back to here and now, as Darling smiles at the group.  "It is nice to see that you are still alive and well," he says, giving a slight nod at her as he smiles.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 27, 2012)

Ern jumped in shock as the door opened, and was surprised to see three more new faces.  The dwarf up front was speaking, and from the sound of it clearly knew the rest of the party.  The confirmation from Mal proved that at least two more additions were going with them to Siere.

She shifted her gaze from the dwarf to Rodric.  Ern's memory of the ruthless mercenary god Tor gave her the confirmation that another professional was going to be joining them, as well as a much needed cleric.  Mal's healing aura was no joke, but very little could beat the healing touch of a cleric after a battle.  

Ern then looked upon the other girl in the new group.  Her first impression was that of consort with the dress the girl had on, but the shuriken she had ready showed a promise of skill.  And apparently familiar with the party, as Mal gives her a welcome.  Clearly, more then meets the eye.

She still sat quiet still, waiting for the rest of the party to say by name who the dwarf and the girl where.


----------



## Sugar_Silk (May 27, 2012)

Darling moved into the room with a feline grace. Her eyes fluttering coyly at Malaroc as she made her way to the fireplace. She warmed her hands for a moment, and then began to slink a slow circle around the table, appraising the assembly.

"I hear you've had quite the adventure!"

She runs her fingers playfully through Jareth's hair as she passes him.

"You and your new friends had all the fun while I was left here chasing dead ends." 

Her expression pressed into and exaggerated pout for a moment before lighting up as she moved around to Lora and Ernestine.

"Where did you dig up these pretty jewels?"

Continuing past them to slide easily up behind Trinham. Darling leaned over his shoulder to hover her lips so close to his ear that he could almost feel them. Behind her now, the Cleric the Rogue and the rest cannot help but track the rise of her hem.

"Who're your new friends, and what is this mission? My stout taskmaster has resisted all of my coaxing."


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 28, 2012)

Jareth snorts and pulls away as Darling passes her hands through his unkempt-as-ever hair. "Ah, yes," he begins, tone dry, "the young lady we spoke with for a short time before embarking. Darling, wasn't it?" He stands and gives a short, perfunctory bow before taking his seat once again.

"Master Martomum, I would suggest you not use such derogatory terms to the ambassador. Ambassador Silniecian, may I present Martomum, Commander of the Irregulars of Lord Bairan's forces. We met the ambassador in Tirol, the Nandirly capital, and he has important news for the king alone. So our mission, plain and simple, is to go to Siere and speak with His Majesty."


----------



## HolyMan (May 28, 2012)

Martomum looks Jareth up and down a moment as if appraising him.

"Ye've changed boy. Wunder if'n it'd fir the better or no." the dwarf says shrugging his thoughts off before Jareth can retort. "So ye means tae stroll up and see dae king do ye? An dae High one at that no doubts." he shakes his head and runs a hand down his beard as he thinks. 

"I knows ye and yuir group 'ave been bullying dere way through til now. Uts I tink it's time fir a stealthier approach. Mayhaps a decoy in is case." he says looking at both the ambassador and Aver. "Ye gots two elves ye know."

[sblock=OOC]
DM thinking as that the group may be over large at nine players. So will run two side games. This is not carved in stone just my thinking at the moment - this all could change.

For now I would like to RP with everyone and get ideas thrown out onto the table.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 28, 2012)

Mal listens to the words, looking at the others while the leader of the Irregulars spoke.  "I don't think I understood everything this guy said, then again, I don't think anyone could.  But from what I could pick up, it looks like he's a lot smarter than he looks.  I too was warned that Vester's spies will be able to pick up on us the closer we got to Siere.  We've got to come up with a way to throw them off our trail, or keep them busy."

Mal looks over the group, seeing the number that they had now grown to.  "We found that a smaller group is how we made it to our last mission and back.  We've gotta head to Siere.  It sounds like you may have a way to accomplish both.."


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 28, 2012)

Jareth's eyebrow rises sharply. "You don't mean having Aver pretend to be the ambassador, do you? Two minutes near him, let alone talking with him, would quickly reveal the deception. And while it may be difficult to get an audience with the High King, the ambassador is a recognized diplomatic envoy. Keeping him at bay would not be in the king's best interests, what with the looming threat of war. Especially so when the news we bear may cause the war to stop before it is begun in earnest."


----------



## Axel (May 28, 2012)

*Rodric*

The armoured newcomer stepped forward into the light and bowed slightly, the light gleaming off his bald skull.  Rodric had observed the group for a minute, trying to add personalities to appearances.  Knowing people was important, especially if he was going to have to work with them, as seemed likely.  He stood proudly, shoulders back and head held high, the scales on his armour reflecting the candlelight and firelight in a myriad of patterns.  A battered wooden shield stands by the door where he has placed it.

"Ladies, gents.  Elves." he added after a pause, clearly trying not to spit the word out with a slight narrowing of his eyes..  Rodric's voice was slow, deep and deliberate, as if he was choosing his words carefully  "Your problems, like everything in a war, come down to logistics.  If all those here intend travelling to Siere in a single group then you will need wagons for food and supplies, draft horses to pull them and an escort to make you unattractive to bandits of more than thirty, more likely closer to fifty.  Every peasant along the road will know of your travels, let alone the spies of your enemies." 

He paused for a second, rubbed the bushy black mustache with his right hand and continued.  "Shorty has the right of it.  Two groups, though three would be more like to reach the capital.  Send one with your decoy elf in a carriage or something that screens him from sight.  Mounted escort.  Send another the day after dressed as merchant and guards.  Wagons and all.  Put the important elf in it and keep him out of sight.  Last group can go on foot.  Leave as messengers going different ways and meet up in a village.  Go on foot, or mounted and work like a flying reserve?  More care needs to go into protecting the important elf.  He's dead, I'm guessing, if he gets caught.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 28, 2012)

Ernestine's look of confusion was clearly obvious as Darling mentioned her being a pretty jewel.  She looked down at the sweat, blood, and mud caked into her clothes from the week long hike back to here.  More then ever, she felt like she needed a long, hot bath.

As the discussion moved towards the splitting of the party, Ern's interest was immediate peaked.  After listening to both Mal's and Jareth's points, Ern spoke at last.

"Aver is not the only one who could be put at risk. There is basic magic that could disguise someone quite well.    The only times you need to be worried about being seen, cast the spell to change your form.  Surely there is a wizard here that can teach us the use of spells like that. "


----------



## ghostcat (May 28, 2012)

Trinham jumps as Martomum enters and takes a moment to get himself under control before saying "Hi Martomum. Glad to see that Dellex hasn't managed to lock you up yet."

Seeing Darling follow the dwarf in, Trinham smiles. Then watches as she waltzes round the room teasing all of the men. He heart starts to race as she breaths in his ear, even though he knows she is only teasing him.

Trinham corrects Jareth by saying "No Jareth. Our mission is to get the Ambassador into the King's presence. Whether or not we are there is immaterial. Although I for one hope we all are." 

Finally he replies to Rodric "My name is Trinham Woods but I answer to Trinham. As for an escort, well we were planning to take a whole army."


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 28, 2012)

Jareth shrugs at Trinham's words. "As the ambassador's bodyguards, I expect we would remain with him. And there's the matter of supporting testimony. We saw, heard, and learned a great deal about these circumstances while in Tirol."

He looks at Rodric, curious. "As Trinham said, the plan was to move with the entire army. Lord Dellex and Bairan have ostensibly agreed to the travel plans. However much I dislike and distrust Dellex, it would likely be as grave an insult as I have already offered him if we were to abandon the hospitality set aside for us. And I'm afraid you've come a little late to this business; we've argued at length about how best to reach Siere."

He pauses and seems a tad lost for a brief second. Then he shifts in his seat as he says, "Oh, yes. Forgive me. Introductions are warranted. I'm Jareth Kyras... Um, Baron of Kem." From his tone and hesitation, it's obvious he is less than comfortable with his title.


----------



## Sugar_Silk (May 28, 2012)

"Baron?"

Darling's eyes fall back to Jareth with renewed interest.

"You're just full of surprises! I won't tread on your tactics, but offer my talents to team trickery. I make beguiling bait, and I'm savvy at soliciting secrets from shadows."


----------



## HolyMan (May 28, 2012)

"Dae girl's gots it right. Stealthy and tricksy will help in dis." the dwarf says with a nod to her. "If anyone knows what ye are about then they will surely try an'a stop yuse. Ands do ye tink dat wizard won't dip his hands into any of this? Sooner aways from im da better."

"What do you propose Master Martomum? Skulking out at night? And then having everyone looking for us." Ambassador Sil asks with just a little sarcasm.  

"Looking and maybe finding after it be to late. A decoy group to make them think they know where ye be. One dat will draw all dae attention as da real group makes fir the capital, quietly." the dwarf looks satisfied with himself. "And a burr to stick in dat wizard's butt."


----------



## Axel (May 29, 2012)

*Rodric of Tor*

Rodric's eyebrows rose as he listened to the ongoing discussion.  _I don't think they have the stomach to take the next step.  This is all about gathering courage..._

"My pardon, gents.  It appears I do not know all the issues at stake.  Could you provide details, so I might offer some form of useful counsel?"


----------



## Sugar_Silk (May 31, 2012)

Recalling her last meeting with Malaroc, and a drawn out argument the myriad members  had shared via painful mental link, Darling stepped back from the table. Leaning back against the wall, she crossed her arms and prepared herself to witness untold hours of bickering.

As the others discussed strategies, she used the time to study her would-be allies. She found herself staring at the Elves. Up to now, she'd only seen living elves at distance, graceful blurs on a battlefield. Here they stood still, and even spoke! Her curious eyes noted the subtle embellishments of their clothes. She listened intently to their accents and her mind drifted, wondering how enthralling a poem or a song might sound spilling from them in their native tongue.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 1, 2012)

Lora flushed when Darling made her comment. She, above all else, did not want to seem like Vance's pet. Yet it was very hard to resist this man. He was so used to getting his way and so firm in his belief of how things were to happen _properly_ that unless Lora decided to place her knee in his groin he would just let her flap her lip and do as he pleased.

That both infuriated her and somehow made her like Vance even more. Which was confusing her. Which in turn made her angry at herself and at Vance, which in turn made her blush even more, which meant Darling at least would see her distress which made Lora all but tremble with rage.

And it wasn't even the day of her moon blood. Such behaviour was so unbefitting of a Wizard and a trained Witch that Lora wanted to slap herself out of it.
_
"I'm sure Vance would give me a slap if I asked him, though I can bet a cartload of gold he would not aim at my face."_ she thought for a moment. Then she remembered she hated men, and that Vance was one. A well built, well mannered, stubborn one, but a man still.

Stupid girlish thoughts had to be put to the side. As well as some... less than subtle pieces of information Lora possessed.

"Martoumum, glad to see your head is not yet used to decorate a pike in front of Dellex's tent." the girl remarked dryly.

"Jareth, Trinham - you two I know and can trust, with combat if not with thinking. The pretty one, Darling was it? She fought on our side and seems confident in her charms. Mal and Ern I know only barely. I suggest we all are properly introduced to one another, and consider this keep a safe haven, one we will not have the luxury of possessing for long."

Lora paused, clasped her hands, and refused to consider Darling's gaze on her fancy new dress and jewels. She would remove them, but that would just insult Vance. Or make him think she wanted even fancier ones. More likely the latter. The man was as thick as porridge when the matter did not concern war, horses or, she supposed - _physical activite_s.

"We need to put together our talents and resources so that we may properly plan the best course of action. Using decoys is a fine thing to trick idiot guards who reek of cheap wine and sweat. Remember, Dellex is a Wizard, a powerful one. He is no moron. He has a personal guard at his disposal, and vast resources. With simple teleportation and Divination spells he can both find out or ploy and snag us all like trout from a bucket. You all seem to forget just how easy it is for such a man to break the conventional laws of war, secrecy and logistics. Our best chance and probably the only reason we have not been all executed for treason, is because he deems us too far beneath him to personally delve into the matter. That may yet be his downfall, and we must keep his opinion of us and our efforts such as long as we possibly can."

[sblock]OK fill me in, where did we get those two elves from? FYI Lora is a petite, slender girl with shiny black hair tied in an ever persistent ponytail. She is pale, has azure blue eyes and pouting, rose-coloured lips. And she is usually sulking. [/sblock]


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Jun 4, 2012)

Darling was pulled from her elven day-dreams by the unexpected voice. The young girl speaking had been so finely dressed and so easily flustered, it hadn't come to mind that she might act so assertively in this room full of battle-hardened soldiers. Not only did this petite princess talk of tactics and politics, but even took verbal jabs at the men! Darling's eyes danced with silent amusement. As she listened, she reminded herself not to under-estimate any of the odd characters sharing air in this room.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 4, 2012)

"Ah, Lora. So good to see some time in civilization hasn't dulled your barbed tongue. Though at least it seems to have taught you how to deliver backhanded compliments," Jareth says with no small degree of sarcasm.

"As for what details I can provide, I'm afraid they are somewhat scanty. And know, Rodric, that the only reason I am talking to you on this matter is that Martomum has vouched for you. No offense, but it's the truth of things. Suffice to say, the ambassador needs to reach the High King with his information. Trinham and I are serving as his bodyguards, Mal and Ern as assistants, and the other elf as his personal servant. While discussing how best to reach Siere, the others insisted on rejoining the army, as it would hopefully provide a buffer against some of those who would try to stop the ambassador.

"Now, Dellex knows each of our places with the ambassador. If we disappear, but the 'ambassador' remains here, it will look wrong to him and any guards he has informed and sent to check on us. You might avoid such issues with illusion magic, but those will not last long in most cases. And there is no way Trinham and I can stay behind if some of you leave with the ambassador. I have given my word to protect him in his mission, and I will see it through. Trinham is also quite valuable in battle, should we face attack.

"And yes, if that damned wizard turns his hands to directly interfering with us with his magic, we're undone. But he hasn't seemed to do such a thing so far, so stop harping on it. Focus that vaunted wizardly intellect on things that are actually helpful."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 4, 2012)

Trinham barely suppresses a grin as he hears Jareth's reply to Lora. Instead he keeps his eyes on the floor.

Deciding that its time he joined in the conversation, preferably without getting involved in the byplay between Lora and Jareth, he says "It strikes me that we are not powerful enough to stop Dellex if he tries to harm us. But I think he has a problem in that he doesn't want do anything overt. So, as long as we remain with the army he is limited in what he can do. But if he catches us alone in the middle of nowhere, he is free to use all of his power.

On the other hand, Dellex isn't the only group after us and staying with the army make us easily found. There again, as Lora as already pointed out, Divination magic makes it easy to find us wherever we are." Trinham pauses for thought and continues "I am not a strategist but I think I have just convinced myself that it would be best if the ambassador remains with the army. Anyone want to point out the flaws in my thinking."

Trinham knows that the last bit will open the door for a sarcastic response from Lora but this no longer bothers him.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2012)

"Yur tinking ain't wrong boy. But ye don't know that wizard's motives. Avin' the elf were he can a reach out an'a grab 'em is no guid."  Martomum says resting his feet up on a stool.

"Ye stay wit dae army longs enough and 'e will finds a way tae get what 'e wants," he looks pointedly at Jareth. "An 'e as been wanting ye gone since dae first time ye stepped foot abouts 'ere."

The elven ambassador looks to Jareth with kindly eyes knowing it must have something to do with his family, with his father. "Maybe we shouldn't 'put all or arrows in one quiver' as it were." the elf says looking to Mal, Aver and the others who ventured into the elven forest. "I'm not sure I trust Lord Dellex's motives either. As much as I hate to agree with the dwarf, maybe a little misdirections won't go amiss."

"What if we sent Aver to the army to play me. Only Dellex would know him to be false. A few days of keeping him from finding out would give us time to get ahead. And should he come after us, instead of allowing us to continue..." he adds letting it hang in the air.


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Jun 6, 2012)

Darling perked up at Sil's suggestion. She flitted over beside Aver, wrapping his arm in both of hers.

"I'll keep you safe!" she exclaimed, staring excitedly up at the elf "I know the perfect place to put you! No marching, fine fragrances, a fluffy feather bed! Truly, the only way to travel."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 7, 2012)

Aver perks up from his brooding in silence. A grin crosses his lips as he gazes into Darling's eyes.

"That sounds so much better than playing the servant. I might just like being Ambassador Aver," he says with a wink to Sil.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 7, 2012)

"Jareth has it right.  We must get to Siere with as little opposition as possible.  A small group, like that which we took to find the ambassador, would be more likely to succeed again where stealth from spies is needed.  The closer we get to Siere, the more spies there will be, waiting to inspect any new faces in that area.  They know our intentions and mean to stop us from reaching our goal."

Mal stands, looking over to Lora before turning to the ambassador.  "We will do all we can to get you to Siere.  I have been tasked with my next mission, which demands that I ensure the ambassador makes it to Siere.  We are not to stay with the army for the spies near the capital would easily spot us and make their move.  That is all I know, and fear that it may be a while longer before I will gain any other aid or warnings.  That is all that I can offer, but will do what I can to protect the ambassador along with Jareth and Trinham."

Mal puts on the dragon gauntlets while speaking, as if making it known that the time for talk has neared its end.  If they were to make plans, it must be quickly.  "The more we talk about this, the more time it gives our enemies to plot against us.  We should not allow them the luxury."


OOC - Had to remember what color text I was using, think I found it now.  Sorry if it confused or irked anyone by using such a similar color to Jareth


----------



## Axel (Jun 7, 2012)

*Rodric*

Rodric listened to the interplay of opinions with growing suspicion.  _I wonder if any of them have thought about why this flighty elf needs to get to Siere?  To see the High King!  Stick a dagger in him, more likely...  They're all outta their heads!  I need to stay with the elves, whatever happens.  Just to keep an eye on them._[/COLOR]

The priest rubbed his mustache again, then the top of his shaved head.  He hated this part of war and found himself missing the old Captain.  _His plans were always good.  Nothing ever went wrong, till the last plan..._  That set his missing finger to itching.  He had to distract himself before it got unbearable.  _I still don't know enough about these soldiers.  Or the women.  Wizards always complicate things so.  Wizard women are worse than the sum of their parts..._

"So, you've started thinking about what you can do rather than what you can't.  That's good.  Since you seem so convinced that thw Lord Dellex opposes you,"  _and why shouldn't he, you blood traitors..._ why can you not confront or contain him?  I've always said it is better to keep your enemies in front of you than let them loose behind.  At the least, give him a strong diversion to manage.  He may act overtly, which would bolster your cause, if I understand correctly.

[sblock=ooc]
Changed text colour so Rodric is not the same as Lora.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 7, 2012)

Jareth looks at the ambassador, dumbfounded for the moment. "You insisted on coming to travel with the army, but now you're saying we should travel without them as a small group and leave Aver to pose as you? With all due respect, Ambassador, have you lost your senses?"

He grimaces at all the goings-on. "It seems enough of you are set to split up like this, despite it being obvious to Dellex that we are sneaking about and attempting, poorly, to mislead him. 

"And Rodric, we know Dellex is against us because at every turn he has opposed, manipulated, and, in one case, nearly assaulted us. Well, the last one was just me, because I managed to raise his temper. He's a power-hungry, manipulative wretch. But we can't take things so directly because he's also the High King's adviser and a powerful wizard. And we're largely nobodies. Anything we say could fairly easily be battered down, without any magical interference."


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Jun 8, 2012)

Darling was pleased. It appeared that she would have Aver all to herself, and would avoid the hard road that awaited the rest of the party. Still, all this talk of wrathful wizards made her wary. She tried to call to mind anything she knew about mages and magic...

"Lora!"

Leaving Aver's arm now cold, she moved to take up Lora's hands in her own.

"You're the girl who slayed that serpent! The whole town is talking about you! We should be friends!"

Darling gave Lora a happy little hug.

"Will you come with us? I'm awful from the arcane angle... plus, who wants to wade into the woods with these boys?"

[sblock=OOC]
I figured 'bardic knowledge' would cover rumors of a recent epic monster slaying...
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2012)

Sil looks to Jareth calmly and says, "The army sounded like a good idea till I met Lord Dellex. Having him about and those who know of the news we bring makes me wary. And didn't he say that you should go to Kem? Let him believe he got his way till he finds out differently."

"And I think your a bit misinformed Lord Jareth, Dellex is the King of Pesh's adviser not the High King's thank The Seven." he adds with a small grin.

[sblock=Note]There are five kings (one for each kingdom) and a high king who rules over all of them.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 8, 2012)

"Oh, _just a_ king's ear. Small mercy. Bah. And you know full well I've made little study of the noble houses. For that matter, Ambassador, I'd appreciate you not using my title when we're in such informal company. I've accepted it, but I still don't like having it."

Jareth sighs and runs a hand through his hair again. "Fine. I can make the excuse about having to see to Kem, but what about Trinham? Or are you seriously considering waving this in front of Dellex's face with your plan to disappear along the back roads? There needs to be a reason for Trinham to 'leave you' here. And some excuse of an important errand on your behalf would not likely hold up long as an excuse."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 9, 2012)

"Hopefully Dellex thinks I'm just a lacky, that's if he is even aware that I exist. At least that's the impression I have been trying to give him."

Trinham thinks a bit, then says "Perhaps if I leave with you, Jareth, he will just assume that I'm your man. After all an important lord like you" Trinham gives Jareth a broad smile and winks "wouldn't travel alone.  We could reinforce this by having Martomum, as leader of the irregulars, report that he has assigned me to you."

Turning to Jareth, Trinham says to him "I know you hate your title my friend but in the current climate you're going to have to learn how to use it effectively. Used right, it can be just as effective as a sword in the gut. I am sure that the ambassador can give you a few tips."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 9, 2012)

A nasty thought occurs to Trinham and his smile changes to s frown and their is a hint of panic in his voice. "Anyway how are you proposing we travel. I sincerely hope that you arn't proposing we use horses. Please say we arn't travelling on horseback.  Perhaps it would be better if I stayed an guarded Aver, just in case Dellex doesn't fall for the deception."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 11, 2012)

"Horses would be for the best. There are extra's in the stables if you don't have enough of your own." Vance says looking to Lora. "Your wish to go don't you?" he says grimly.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 11, 2012)

"I think horses are a very bad idea." says Trinham. Normally he would have keep quite but his fear of horses far exceeds his desire not to make a fool of himself in front of the nobility. "They'll panic if their attacked and throw you off. Even if you successfully dismount half the team will have to hold them and not be available to fight. Also, the smell of horse poo will keep you awake half the night." At this point Trinham realises that he's starting to look like an idiot and shuts up.

[sblock=OOC]I reserve the right to add to this post if I can think of any more half baked ideas for avoiding horses.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jun 11, 2012)

*Rodric*

Rodric laughs loudly at Trinham's obvious discomfort.  "You forgot to add that they'll eat your sons, and rape you while you sleep lad!  Horses are like dogs.  They only hurt if you let them."

"Seriously now, this flight shouldn't be halfbaked.  To avoid being followed we need food, and feed for the horses since we must avoid the roadside inns.  This will take time to gather without suspicion."

"My suggestion is this.  The elf and his close associates can leave in two days for a hunting trip.  To all intents it must seem correct, so do not over pack.  I will set out tomorrow with a cart and a few good men, supposedly to forage the countryside, which I will.  There is a small town not far from here where we can meet up and prepare for the longer journey.  No doubt our friend the stunted one here has enough authority to order any else that is coming out to search for the overdue hunters, perhaps.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 11, 2012)

"Yes Rodric. But you can always eat dogs if they get too uncontrollable or if you have a bad winter. On the other hand, horses are too expensive to eat and are usually owned by someone you don't want to annoy." Trinham says this in a serious tone of voice and no-one is sure whether he is joking or not.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 12, 2012)

"I may have a way around the feeding of the horses." Ernestine piped up.  She pulls out one of the scrolls handed to her by the ambassador earlier and says "I took a quick look over this, and with it I can conjure horses from the planes above to aid on in our ride.  They will return healthy and fresh as if we had just purchased them today.  This will save on gathering food for the horses as well. "

"This way, if you need to use your spares, they are at your manor and not with us" Ern says, looking towards Vance.


----------



## Axel (Jun 12, 2012)

*Rodric*

The warrior-priest looks at Trinham quizzically.  "You need to get your priorities right young man.  It doesn't matter who you annoy or how expensive something is, anything is preferable to starving to death.  A good rule for your life is to ask for forgiveness, not permission."

Turning to Ern, Rodric asked "I've heard of such a thing being done before, lass, but I've never seen it with my own eyes.  For summoning creatures there is normally a price in blood, gold or deeds.  What is the price of these heavenly horses?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 12, 2012)

"Time and energy. It would use up most of my current power, but would last far longer than the normal riding time we would have. I could then prepare a suitable way to hide from those trying to seek us, which would last almost enough to sleep. ". Ern respond to the inquisitive war-priest. 

[sblock=proposed spell selection]
4 Extended Mounts level 2
2 Mounts, using charges from the extend rod level 1
Lasts 16 per horse
Rope trick using extend rod for 8 hours
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jun 13, 2012)

*Rodric*

Rodric nods, as if he understands Ern's explanation.  "Well then.  It appears that we have all reached a decision.  Those with the courage to act should get started."

The armoured man turns and heads for the door, intent on holding up his end of the suggestion - gathering food to meet the riders in two days time.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

"Well nothing need be decided this night, and the day has been long." the ambassador says standing. "We all can travel with the army a couple days and leave to strike out on our own if need be. Till then I say we get a good rest and prepare to leave with the army in the morning."

With that he calls Aver to accompany him to find a servant to show them their rooms.

[sblock] Those still in post yourself off to bed or back to camp. I will be advancing everything to the next day over the weekend.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2012)

Mal rises, nodding his head in acknowledgement to the Ambassadors comments.  "I will be around.  I have things to think upon.  If we are to keep to our assignments, then I assume Trinham and Jareth will be keeping their watch on the Ambassador?  If you need me, I should be around."

Mal then takes his leave, looking for the blacksmith.  He wondered if the blacksmith had survived the attack from the Treylor, and if he would remember that Mal had offered his services to help in preparations.  Once he is done, he checks to see if he still has room available to rest for the night.

His night goes by with more questions than answers.  This whole cat and mouse game was getting very dangerous.  New people were now to be trusted with information that left him unsettled.  Their enemies seem to be closer than their allies.  

And, Emma had now fallen into a well deserved slumber.  She would not have done that if she did not think of Mal as able to handle the situation.  It was both a boon and a curse.  He would not be able to gain her wisdom in need, yet he was now sensing a bit of freedom and pride.  His life had changed drastically, and he felt something else was soon to be on his horizon.  A bestial yet calming feeling seemed to be coming forth.  The acidic breath was a surprise.  Also, he had not yet shown the others that he had been watching, playing close attention, and was now able to master at least one spell worth using.  He was not the same, but better for it.  

Finally drifting off from his thoughts, he wonders just what tomorrow will bring...


----------



## Axel (Jun 21, 2012)

*Rodric*

Rodric pauses without turning as the others voice their opinions.  He continues to walk away afterwards, shaking his head.  _"The old Captain'd be turning in his grave at the choice to do nothing.  Bunch of indecisive time wasters...  Wonder if anyone'll give me odds that the whole scheme comes down to minutes at the end, and we rue the hours lost here._

Shouldering his shield as if for a forced march he heads to his bunk tent to pack away the meager kit that remained from the Grey Company.  "New socks.  I need some new socks," Rodric mutters to himself, heading towards the quartermaster's area.  "Always a good idea to have fresh socks for a long march, lads." he adds in a normal voice as a group of soldiers give him a quizzical look.  "Helps keep you on your feet longer y'know."

From the quartermaster Rodric heads to a sparring area, where he practices for an hour with all and sundry.  Teaching what he can to the rawer recruits is something he had always enjoyed.  

Tired from a busy day, he grabs a pot of stew and heads back to the bunk tent.  "Get as much sleep as you can when you can boys.  You never know what'll happen tomorrow.  Could be an all night march to flank the enemy or a long victory celebration, Tor willing."  Despite his words to his companions Rodric is troubled by the plot to bring an elf into the presence of the high King, and sleeps little.


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Jun 21, 2012)

Darling could tell Vance was less than thrilled at the prospect of losing Lora.

"Think it over, at least?"she said, excusing herself from the brewing lover's quarrel. 

The beautiful bard makes her way back to the elves as they prepare to leave. As this meeting comes to an end, Darling is heard laughing softly with Sil and Aver. She seemed particularly interested in the Ambassador, with his exotic ornaments and garb, and stared doe-eyed at him as he spoke a bit of Elvish.

When they finally leave the room, Darling leaves as well, skipping and dancing whimsically just ahead of them.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ernestine was glad the meeting was over.  Tired from the long day of hiking, and ready to sleep in a bed again, she got up and stretched long.  "Lord Vance, can you tell me the way to the baths?  A good cleaning before will help me sleep tremendously."

Once being shown to the baths, she ensured that no one was in there with her before getting in herself.  Ernestine felt embarrassed by the scars of the recent events, and bathed quickly to prevent being seen with the marks over her body.

Upon reaching her room for the evening, Ernestine pulled out the first of the two scrolls she needed to copy into her book.  And probally the most important for tomorrow, as she would probably need to conjure the horses right away.  Thankfully, her skill in magic has increased enough that after reading it with magic, she understood how to write it in her book (+15 spellcraft w/conjuration bonus auto makes DC 16 to learn Mount).  She picks up her pen, and gets to work writing it in.

Hours later, Ernestine's brain felt drained as she finally put down her pen to take a break.  She looked outside and saw that it was getting dark.  Deciding she could finish the spell later, Ern stumbles over to the bed and crashes hard on the mattress, asleep in minutes.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 24, 2012)

As everyone leaves to start to go to bed, Trinham has a quite word with Jareth "What do you think Jareth? Is it safe to leave the Ambassador on his own tonight or do you think Dellex might try to discredit Vance and send an assassin."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 24, 2012)

"Better safe than sorry. We'll sleep in shifts, guarding him," is Jareth's equally quiet reply.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 24, 2012)

"In which case I suggest we both sleep near the ambassador. Because of this flipping ring, I only need a two hours sleep a night. So if you can take the first watch, I'll relieve you in a couple of hours. In this way, we'll both be well rested."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2012)

The night passes by without incident behind the hard stone walls of Harkon Manor. 

In the morning the group is seen off by Lord Vir himself though he is less than friendly when he knows Vance and most of his knights will be going with you.

After a light breakfast everyone mounts up and rides out to join the army which has already started moving east.

Along the way a soldier wearing the white tunic with the blue bear sewn on the front rides up to the group. "Lord Jareth," he says with a half bow from the saddle. "I was instructed by Lord Dellex to give you this. And tell you that you and your escort are commanded to attend a meeting tonight after camps are raised."

Without further explanation the rider turns his horse and rides back off. The note inside is a short missive with the same command to come to Lord Dellex's tent where you will receive your Marching Orders.

[sblock=OOC]The above is mainly for those playing in Marching Orders.

I will need...

Sugar_Silk and Axel to post in their game.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/325043-catch-secert.html

You have both spent the night in camp and have waken packed all your stuff and then headed to meet with Fallon and Martomum. They asked you to join them to talk over breakfast - please post your characters in the other thread arriving.[/sblock]


----------

